#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-29
<socialbug>  Can anybody here recommend a good book or tutorial on how to structure a gui app?
<socialbug> Im using python and pygtk, and i want to start using quickly
<socialbug> Where  can i find Glade documentation?
<jvrbanac> socialbug, Glade documentation specifically or GTK documentation?
<jvrbanac> There is a basic overview of glade located here: http://library.gnome.org/users/glade/stable/index.html.en
<jvrbanac> If you are looking for GTK 3 docs for Python, the closest thing you can find right now is this: http://www.roojs.com/seed/gir-1.2-gtk-3.0/seed/Gtk.html
<jvrbanac> When the Ubuntu Developer Network gets up and running, we'll have a much better documentation pool
<socialbug> ok thank you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-30
<outofhand> hello all. please can someone assist me
<outofhand> im new to ubuntu - some what .... and im trying to learn Glade, but when i follow the tutorial , when i have to edit some fields. they are grayed out and i cant continue
<outofhand> \please can someone assist me ?
<coolbhavi> hey outofhand
<outofhand1> any help please
<coolbhavi> please explain us your problem
<outofhand1> trying  to use glade... when i design in quickly design
<coolbhavi> ok
<outofhand1> i  want to edit ma label and i get stuck because the options are grey - \
<coolbhavi> ok the app label?
<outofhand1> i want to edit "labels " but its grey, so i see there is a update version of glade on the web saying they fixed those bugs. but once i downloaded it , how do i get it updated? i get to download the file. but dont know how to update the version of glade form 3.14.0  to 3.14.1
<coolbhavi> new version of quickly can help I guess
<outofhand1> but i dont know how to install it
<outofhand1> the ubuntu software centre is not uptodate with the new version
<coolbhavi> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<outofhand1> 12.10
<outofhand> anyone >?
<coolbhavi> what does apt-cache policy quickly show?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-01
<max246> hello
<Deluxo> Hello
<Deluxo> I am stuck with liststore. Im using quickly on ubuntu 12.10
<Deluxo> i want to create such list, so that it would automatically create entries, based on data written in txt file
<Deluxo> anyone?
<BigWhale> Greetings
<BigWhale> man! man! http://askubuntu.com/questions/210639/opening-a-gtk-window-that-covers-launcher-and-panel
<jrgifford> zoopster:  interesting idea (re: last email)
<jrgifford> (to the mailing list)
<zoopster> jrgifford: yea...that's how it is "supposed" to work, but that process is a bit more cumbersome I do believe.
<zoopster> jrgifford: and your question about arb help...I think you sent the correct link
<jrgifford> zoopster: does it have anything to do with the fact we want debian packages?
<jrgifford> last i checked, the mac app store was a single file - the .app thing.
<jrgifford> zoopster:  ok, thats what I thought. I'll try and poke through the submissions tonight, leave some comments on the requests.
<zoopster> jrgifford: it has more to do with the need for "proper" debian packages
<zoopster> jrgifford: there are a lot of packages provided...but if you dig into the comments they are missing items to make them proper packages
<jrgifford> zoopster: oh, so proper by-the-book-100%-right-no-errors-allowed packages.
<zoopster> jrgifford: pretty much...proper copyright and such as well
<jrgifford> ugh. i've done packaging for simple python scripts, and this is pretty difficult. :(
<jrgifford> particuarly since nobody builds them the same way. mac apps? you can't really build a non-.app mac app. same for windows with .exe. :\
<zoopster> jrgifford: it's not real difficult...there is just a lot that you can/could do so it's not obvious in some cases...look at some simple packages in the archive and you'll see it's rather straightforward... debhelper helps a lot
<zoopster> jrgifford: and you are right...mac/ios apps are simpler as are apk for android
<zoopster> jrgifford: but apple has the same issue...they have a 2-4 wk minimum review time
<jrgifford> zoopster: isn't quickly supposed to remove 99% of this pain? i'm not entirely sure if these guys are using quickly or not...
<zoopster> jrgifford: yes, but some are not and some don't add the proper info to the files even when using quickly
<jrgifford> zoopster: ok.
<jrgifford> so perhaps a change in policy, in order to keep it from getting cluttered: If something is wrong, and if it isn't a minor thing (like a single tyop or whatever), then it just gets rejected, with a note saying "please fix A, B, C etc and resubmit" ?
<jrgifford> from what I understand, thats how the competition does it.
<jrgifford> granted, they are also dealing with a lot more apps, but they are also able to make effective use of their human resources - which the arb seems to be a little low on.
<JanC> jrgifford / zoopster : maybe people who want their app included into Ubuntu but who aren't experienced with Ubuntu/Debian packaging can "outsource" packaging to (more experienced) others?
<JanC> maybe there should be a list somewhere of third parties that can handle packaging (and maybe also proper cross-platform porting) and their "success list" (packages that they successfully prepared)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-02
<Geochr> Hi all, Ubuntu Greece have succesfully publish treir magazine in Ubuntu software center the issues 13&14. Now we release a new one issue, is there any process which can do in order to speed the puplish issue 15 ?
<Geochr> The magazine, is just a pdf file.
<Geochr> Hi all, in Ubuntu Greece we have succesfully publish our magazine in Ubuntu software center since the two previous issues 13&14. Now we release a new issue, is there any process which can follow in order to speed up the puplish issue 15 ? The magazine is always a pdf file.
<Geochr> Is there any hepl ?
<Geochr> help*
<Keith__> I am a .Net developer fiddling with Python and Ubunto. I used Quickly to get up and running on app development on Ubunto
<Keith__> My ? is how can I get my application to go fullscreen? I have googled and seen stuff like Window.fullscreen() but I cannot get that to work
<allquixotic> Is there a way to request the PPA infrastructure to build a package based on the latest revision of a bazaar branch?
<allquixotic> I have "debianized" source but it'd be easier to have the infrastructure create the source package rather than uploading it myself
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-03
<tsimpson> allquixotic: yes, it's called a recipe, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<allquixotic> Recipes are cool. Does `pbuilder` do the same exact build as the ppa system?
<tsimpson> it should do, yes. though obviously it depends on exactly how you set up the build environment (software sources etc)
<allquixotic> Thanks, all good...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-28
<aquarius> how do I install a click package that isn't in the store yet onto a phone?
<Elleo> aquarius: pkcon install-local yourpackage.click
<aquarius> Elleo, ah, so I scp the package onto the phone, then do that?
<Elleo> yep
<aquarius> how do I uninstall it again afterwards?
<Elleo> that I'm less sure of, pkcon has a remove option, but I haven't been able to figure out what it expects the app id to be
<Elleo> it doesn't seem to just be the domain ("com.example.yourpackage") or the format click uses ("com.example.yourpackage_yourpackage_1.0")
<Elleo> and it doesn't seem to have an option for listing installed packages either to give you a clue
<aquarius> the click tools can list packages
<aquarius> but I don't know if the click tools are on the phone or not :)
<Elleo> do they not just list them in the click format (com.example.yourpackage_yourpackage_1.0)?
<aquarius> hm, adb shell logs me into the phone as root
<Elleo> because pkcon didn't seem to like that as a value
<Elleo> aquarius: if you run service start ssh you can ssh in as phablet
<aquarius> click can uninstall packages as well, I think, but I think that might be pretty recent, which maybe explains why pkcon doesn't work yet; it may not be hooked up to uninstall
<Elleo> ah
<aquarius> cjwatson will know.
<Elleo> or just sudo to phablet I guess
<aquarius> what's phablet's password?
<Elleo> phablet
<aquarius> ah, i could su to phablet, indeed.
<Elleo> I found adb shell massively annoying since it wraps everything at 80 characters
<Elleo> so any long commands get rather garbled
<aquarius> however, am loath to install a package if I can't uninstall it
<aquarius> yeah, "click" is on the phone
<aquarius> and click unregister should therefore work
<aquarius> but I don't know which user that gets run as.
<aquarius> "clickpkg", I think
<Elleo> "click: error: click unregister must be started as root, since it may need to remove packages from disk" <-- that answers that I guess ;)
<aquarius> I'd like to test that my generated click package works, but I want to be able to uninstall it afterwards, 'cos it's not quite fniished yet :)
<aquarius> har!
<aquarius> that does answer that. :)
<aquarius> better to have pkcon be hooked up to the click back end, I feel.
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> but I've just successfully uninstalled a package so it seems to work at least :)
<aquarius> orly?
<aquarius> maybe I'll try that then :)
<Elleo> :)
<aquarius> so you run pkcon as phablet? or as root?
<Elleo> pkcon as phablet
<Elleo> then click unregister as root it seems
<Elleo> I'd guess pkcon ends up running click install as root behind the scenes or something
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> do I have to do something to poke the Dash so it notices that I've installed a package?
<Elleo> not sure, I tended to just run stuff from the terminal for a while
<Elleo> not sure if things showed up on the launcher immediately or not
<Elleo> or if they only showed up later
<aquarius> ah, search finds it.
<Elleo> ah good
<aquarius> oooh, hung the phone
<aquarius> that's unideal
<aquarius> especially since it worked when running it from the sdk ide.
<aquarius> (I wish that wasn't called "Ubuntu SDK". I don't like calling it Qt Creator because it's not *just* QtC, and that leads to confusion, but "Run your app from Ubuntu SDK" doesn't make any sense.)
<Elleo> ooh well done, I managed to crash mir plenty of times and get white screens of failure but I never actually got it completely hung
<aquarius> how are you running apps from the cli?
<aquarius> qmlscene can't connect to the display.
<aquarius> do I need to run it under something magic?
<Elleo> is this a pure qml thing?
<aquarius> yep
<Elleo> or a c++ thing?
<aquarius> pure qml
<aquarius> No C++ for me, ever
<Elleo> not entirely sure about pure qml things
<aquarius> now, why isn't that working, then?
<Elleo> I don't know if it's true of qml things, but when launching c++ apps you have to specify the desktop file it's associated with
<aquarius> I'm now running it by tapping it in the Dash, and looking at ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-(packagename).log
<Elleo> e.g. ./yourapp --desktop_file_hint=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.example.yourapp/yourapp.desktop
<aquarius> and that's not showing anything wrong
<aquarius> and yet... black screen instead of an app.
<Elleo> aha, same seems to be true of qml apps
<Elleo> I just ran "qmlscene uReadIt.qml --desktop_file_hint=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit/current/ureadit.desktop" successfully
<aquarius> well, it unregisters, anyway :)
<Elleo> perhaps something is preventing it loading at all, I used to get white screens when my app wouldn't start due to missing libraries
<Elleo> and nothing much logged
<aquarius> ah, if I can do that, then I can see if I get console output.
<Elleo> yeah
<aquarius> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<Elleo> if you're running the ubuntu-sdk you might want to try just "ssh phablet@localhost -p 2222" to get a proper ssh session before trying to type out something long like that
<Elleo> are you running this as root perhaps?
<aquarius> I'll try under ssh raher than adb shell.
<Elleo> yeah, probably best
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> how is that ssh command of yours meant to work?
<aquarius> I don't want to ssh into localhost
<Elleo> ubuntu-sdk setups up a port forward for you
<Elleo> you might have to enable something on the device page first
<aquarius> oooooooo
<aquarius> I think adb shell might have buggered that up.
<Elleo> I probably enabled developer mode and platform development mode, not sure if those were necessary for ssh access though
<Elleo> aha
<Elleo> that's interesting to know
<aquarius> I shall restart qtc
<aquarius> right, now it works
<Elleo> cool
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> and there's the problem. :)
<Elleo> oh?
<aquarius> I'm including a qml component that I no longer use :)
<Elleo> ah
<aquarius> so I didn't put it in the click package
<aquarius> but I haven't deleted it off the disk, so it works locally.
<aquarius> Why isn't that in the logs?
<aquarius> grr.
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> mhall119, shouldn't stderr output from qmlscene end up in the upstart log somewhere so it can be seen
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> yeahhhhhhh
<aquarius> now my app works.
<Elleo> cool
<Elleo> what's the app?
<aquarius> little puzzle game
<Elleo> neat
<aquarius> once my design guy has done me an icon, I shall release it; probably tomorrow
<Elleo> nice
<Elleo> I like your dropping letters game
<aquarius> the game itself is dead simple; I'm using it as a way to get more of a hang of all the ancillary stuff needed to make a simple app nice
<Elleo> at least I think that's one of yours?
<aquarius> it is indeed
<Elleo> cool
<aquarius> although I wrote the game; keeping it up to date with the SDK and writing tests etc has been taken on by nice people like kenvandine and balloons
<Elleo> yeah, that's the best approach to development, do all the cool fun stuff then shove the maintenance off on some poor suckers ;)
<aquarius> you might very well think that; I couldn't possibly comment. :)
<aquarius> it has been interesting seeing how much stuff there is to do outside core gameplay, though; discovering this is why I wrote this little puzzle thing
<aquarius> core game took about five minutes. Making sure all the screens transition nicely, the typography is right, it's got an icon and a description and a manifest and sound effects and so on has taken way longer
<Elleo> yeah
<aquarius> that's what'll make the platform nice, though. I am dead scared that there will be too many apps which just have core gameplay and nothing else
<Elleo> all platforms end up with a large amount of dross, but with a decent rating/ordering system in the store that's less of an issue
<Elleo> at the beginning meego had a tonne of apps that were basically just a qml wrapper around some rss feeds
<Elleo> because the terrible devs that did that sort of thing could just churn out hundreds of them in a go
<Elleo> the cream will rise :)
<Elleo> I'm more worried about people making restrictive platform decisions out of fear or rubbish apps which then hampers the creation of decent ones
<aquarius> ending up with dross is ok -- as you say, that'll happen
<aquarius> starting off that way discourages good developers from joining.
<Elleo> currently my spotify client is a bit useless since there's no way to request that it continue running in the background or halting full suspending
<aquarius> meego... is not exactly the poster child for having a large selection of great apps.
<aquarius> ya. The background stuff is being worked on -- that's not a restrictive platform decision, it's a function of having lots of arses to kick and not all that many boots :)
<Elleo> true, but it had some corkers :)
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> it did have great apps, indeed
<aquarius> just not many :)
<aquarius> I *believe* (and I may well be wrong about this) that you can hand off musci playing to The Background Music Service and then you're OK
<Elleo> and if ubuntu touch doesn't end up too restrictive I think there could be a good amount of porting of meego and sailfish apps to ubuntu touch (and vice-versa)
<aquarius> actually having your app be *itself* a background daemon is coming, but using the existing background services to play music and download stuff is doable now as I understand it
<Elleo> aquarius: a background music service is an okay option, but it mustn't be the *only* option
<Elleo> since things like spotify can't work that way
<aquarius> why not?
<Elleo> as you have to handle little buffers chucked your way from libspotify
<Elleo> rather than a stream or file that you can actually hand off somewhere else
<aquarius> oh, you don't get a URL with auth tokens that you can give to someone else?
<aquarius> ah
<Elleo> nope, unfortunately not
<aquarius> that might mean the spotify app needs to wait until apps are themselves allowed to be background daemons, then
<Elleo> well I *could* refactor to make a background daemon that does all the spotify stuff
<Elleo> and then the ui just chats to that over dbus
<Elleo> but it'd be a pain in the arse
<aquarius> you could, but you're not allowed to run background daemons :)
<Elleo> yeah, not yet anyway
<aquarius> I'd talk to tvoss about this, if I were you. Firstly he'll know the current status, and secondly this will be a useful piece of input into the plan for background stuff, which he's lead guy on
<Elleo> personally I'd like to see fairly unrestricted multi-tasking like on meego and sailfish, with some resource policy type system for requesting that you stay out of full suspend
<Elleo> aquarius: well I've made my case on the mailing list
<Elleo> there's currently a massive thread about all this :P
<aquarius> oh, already? cool :)
<aquarius> I have not been reading the mailing list. Suppose I should, really :0
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> aquarius: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04736.html <-- that's the thread if you fancy a nice long read ;)
<aquarius> have read
<aquarius> general approach -- which I agree with, I think -- is that if you want to do some sort of a background thing, you should (a) use one of the platform services, (b) if you think you can't use one of the platform services, think again and find a way of doing it, (c) if you *really* can't, such as is the case for your spotify app because of the way libspotify works, then wait for background daemons to be allowed and
<aquarius> then refactor your app to be a background daemon and a UI.
<aquarius> Your point that this makes your app not be a direct port of MeeSpot is a valid one
<aquarius> but I suspect that that is not by itself enough of a reason :)
<Elleo> yeah, but it's a shame the more ubuntu touch adds additional restrictions the less incentive there is for people to port apps like this
<Elleo> although of course the majority of apps aren't effected by this sort of decision
<Elleo> but I'm more interested in the success of QT based Linux phone platforms than I am in the success of any specific one, so the easier it is to make apps available for all of them the happier I am
<Elleo> another little project I have vaguely planned is an Ubuntu Touch/Sailfish robotics platform (probably using something IOIO like on ubuntu and trying to do something nifty with the Jolla Other Half) based around ROS for which these sorts of issues rear their head again
<Elleo> but I suspect the restrictions around click apps will make that impossible for ubuntu
<aquarius> might do. I know nothing of robotics :)
<aquarius> anyway, must sleep, it's half one
<Elleo> and I fully realise that isn't something most users or app developers would care about, but one of the main reasons I've really liked previous linux based phones is the freedom to do that sort of esoteric thing
<aquarius> later :)
<PDilyard> ok so I'm doing a home automation project with a Raspberry Pi. I currently have an alarm system in my house (with switches and sensors already installed).
<Elleo> night :)
<PDilyard> I plan on writing the application that listens for faults on my own. I'm open to any suggestions on how to go about this (I'd prefer to use python, but I'm open to any language).
<PDilyard> The finished product will be a touch screen with a fairly simple GUI. There will be an "Arm" button to arm the alarm system, and a "Disarm" button that will require a password.
<PDilyard> I have a couple of questions about how to do this:
<PDilyard> 1) Is a loop that runs several times per second checking for faults in the system a good way to go about it?
<PDilyard> 2) I would like to be able to remotely arm/disarm the system, as well as open/close the garage door. Any ideas on how I should do this?
<PDilyard> 3) How can I require a password to Disarm the system? It would be easy to just exit the program without typing in a password to disarm the alarm system.
<Elleo> PDilyard: is this a touch app or a general application? One thing to be aware of is that it's not currently possible to do much with python in touch apps and still have them distributable since click can't specify dependencies and pyqt isn't installed as part of the base system
<PDilyard> it will just be a general application
<Elleo> (although I'd like to see that change)
<Elleo> is this an app running on the pi or running on a pc that the pi talks to?
<PDilyard> probably running on the pi
<PDilyard> I haven't started to develop yet, so I'm open to any and all suggestions though
<Elleo> can you setup the system to trigger an interrupt on the pi?
<Elleo> (when something goes wrong)
<Elleo> rather than constantly polling the system
<PDilyard> hmm that might be a good idea
<PDilyard> the Pi has a bunch of General Purpose I/O ports, so I guess I could make a circuit that only triggers the Pi when there is a break in the circuit
<Elleo> as for remote arming/disarming if you give the pi a wifi dongle and write a quick http server you can trigger it from any browser on your network
<Elleo> (or make it accessible outside of your network if you really wanted to)
<Elleo> although I'm not sure I'd want my security system open to the internet no matter how sure I was of its passwords :P
<PDilyard> but i could just set use a VPN client to get into it from anywhere
<PDilyard> which would be more secure
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> as for point three, I'd guess you'd want to make the alarm system non-dependant on the pi
<Elleo> so if the pi is suddenly removed everything continues running and alarms can be tripped
<Elleo> the pi just has the capacity to explicitly disable the alarm
<Elleo> so some other little microcontroller in the circuit handling the actual alarm stuff and talking to the pi might be good
<PDilyard> hmm alright
<Elleo> that's just off the top of my head though, and I'm no expert in home automation/alarm system type stuff
<PDilyard> not a problem, i appreciate your input
<Elleo> #raspberrypi might have more insights :)
<PDilyard> good idea
<PDilyard> Elleo, what would you recommend for developing applications for Ubuntu? This would be my first project. I'd like to use python, what would you recommend for creating a GUI?
<Elleo> PDilyard: well QT5 and QML are quite pleasant (available in python via PyQt5 but only if your app is GPL'd)
<Elleo> GTK is fairly nice in python too though
<Elleo> I'd suggest just having a bit of a play with them, read through a couple of tutorials and see what clicks with your way of thinking best
<PDilyard> ok cool, i'll look into it
<PDilyard> Elleo: so if I go with QML, do i have the ability for a user to click a button and run a python script in the background?
<Elleo> PDilyard: yeah, there's two ways you can do that, the traditional way is with PyQt acting as a host for the QML app (just like you can do with C++)
<Elleo> the newer and more experimental way is to use PyOtherSide which embeds the python3 interpretter inside QML as a QML plugin
<PDilyard> ok
<PDilyard> Elleo: in GTK, do you know how to link to another "activity" with a button. For example, you have a home screen, you click a "Settings" button, and it takes you into a settings screen
<Elleo> PDilyard: if you want to do it all within one window you could use a stack and a stack switcher, or a notebook for a tabbed approach
<Elleo> or you could simply open a new window
<PDilyard> thanks
<Elleo> no worries :)
<PDilyard> Elleo: are you talking about GTK or GTK+, or are they the same thing?
<Elleo> PDilyard: same thing
<Elleo> only gtk3 has stacks iirc, gtk2 just has notebooks
<Elleo> anyway, bed time for me; good luck with your app :)
<PDilyard> thank you!!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<aquarius> Given that apps can't open the Dash, if I want MyGreatApp to have a clickable button saying "hey! get MyGreatApp 2!", how do I do it? What I want is to make that link to something like dash://applications/MyGreatApp2 ...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Animation Day! :-D
<nik90> aquarius: I think the uri_handler should do this..atm there are only links to specific apps like music, alarm, browser, settings app etc
<nik90> aquarius: may be talk to tedg?
<popey> +1
<aquarius> nik90, popey: the problem is that the Dash (and thus the applications scope) is not an app
<popey> i don't think that matters
<popey> it would need to be picked up by unity8
<aquarius> popey, it would -- but as I understand it, popping up the Dash based on a user action in an app is a design no-no :(
<aquarius> popey, where's your get-a-screenshot-from-the-phone script so I can nick it?
<popey> aquarius: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/mirfbdump
<aquarius> thanks, dude :)
<popey> it's a rip off of http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump
<popey> which you may prefer
<popey> mine doesn't reduce quality of images though, and has upload capability (which you may not want)
<popey> Can't quite fathom why developers are submitting iOS apps to the store.
<aquarius> I have just taken the upload thing out of it
<popey> Interestingly it's a Unity3D app looking at the contents of the zip file, which (if Unity3D were ported) could possibly run on the platform (once other API stuff is done)
<aquarius> works perfectly; nice one
<nik90> popey: wait ur script uploads to imgur? that would be awesome
<popey> np
<nik90> or ur server/
<popey> it just scp's
<popey> to any server you specify, but yeah, imgur might be nice
<popey> is there a command line I can use to do that? curl maybe?
<aquarius> uploading to imgur would be pretry trivial; just use the API.
<popey> http://planspace.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/upload-images-to-your-imgur-account.html
<popey> aquarius: patches welcome
<popey> I _never_ get to say that.
<aquarius> I don't need imgur upload capability :)
<aquarius> gotta faff about registering an app to get api keys, though.
<popey> yeah
<popey> easier to just scp
<aquarius> *nod*
<popey> then I get the magic that is http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php
<aquarius> you do indeed
<aquarius> which I used again at the weekend, so thank you for that :)
<nik90> popey: the docs for sharing to social networks used by ureadit app is not really that easy to understand :(
<nik90> mhall119: Can you create a post explain rev 8 of your ureadit app. would love to see explanations for the friends features u added to your app.
<mattaustin> Hi, got my Nexus 4 today. Following the release note guidelines to get ssh access, but they don't appear to be accurate. I ran adb shell, and did apt-get install openserver, but it was already installed (doesn't match the instuctions).
<mattaustin> 'service ssh status' said it wasn't running, so I started it. But no luck connecting. ssh phablet@myip just returns 'no route to host'. Any ideas?
<mattaustin> 'ssh localhost' from 'adb shell' works, so the service is running on the device.
<mattaustin> 'ufw status' shows no firewall running.
<mattaustin> *openssh-server
<ogra_> mattaustin, sshd is installed, but disabled by default (since we default to a readonly FS you cant really install debs anymore (and we dont encourage that))
<ogra_> mattaustin, adb shell start ssh
<ogra_> that should give you sshd running
<ogra_> (note: it wont persist, you need to do the same after next reboot again)
<mattaustin> ogra_: thanks, will give that a go :).
<mihir> hey guys :)
<mattaustin> ogra_: That worked after a reboot, cheers!
<popey> mattaustin: which instructions did you follow?
<popey> (so I can get them fixed)
 * ogra_ files bug 1245465
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245465
<daker> ogra_: i discussed this with dbarth‎ it would be good to override the ua-overrides.js itself since it's not really a clean way to passe the UA (like "Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 5_0 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/534.46 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.1 Mobile/9A334 Safari/7534.48.3") in commandline option
<mattaustin> popey: Thanks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH
<ogra_> daker, well, i dont want to override all the other entries when i try to make my webapp work
<mattaustin> popey: Also, I found that the instructions for installing the SDK were incorrect - the ppa mentioned shows a big deprecation warning in it's description: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/create/get-the-sdk/
<popey> thanlks mattaustin
<ogra_> daker, btw, do you know any way to get a back button or even have all external links opening in the browser with your x-type  example ?
<daker> ogra_: what's the actual result ?
 * daker didn't get yet a phone to test with
<ogra_> daker, oh, and another thing, i bert it would be a good idea to add the audio policy to x-type ... i bet the game has saound ;)
<ogra_> daker, the result for me is that i get an empty toolbar whn swiping from the bottom ... and that external links open in the webapp itself ... (tricky without a back button to get back again)
<daker> ogra_: not sure why but the audio works only on a desktop browser not why the devs didn't implement it (will ask)
 * ogra_ tried your wrapper with m.slashdot.org ... the wrapper works fine, but i miss all the --webapp functions the browser gives me (only open certain pages inside the app, get the nav elements by default etc)
<ogra_> daker, well, if you add "audio" to your x-type.json it should just work
<daker> ogra_: i don't think so
<ogra_> it works for me in other apps
<ogra_> audio, video and networking should always be accessible for all apps if defined in the json file
<daker> ogra_: the problem is on the game itself
<ogra_> ah, k
<daker> ogra_: if you the webpp you want to package already provide a mobile version then you should use the --webapp
<ogra_> daker, right, thats what i do ...
<ogra_> daker, but i have a few sites where it doesnt work at all
<ogra_> like m.slashdot.org or m.sz.de
<ogra_> they automatically falll back to the desktop version
<daker> ogra_: because they do UA sniffing :)
<ogra_> typically all sites where android would have a js popup  "do you want to see the mobile version oof this page"
<aquarius> popey, is there any way to link from a website to an Ubuntu phone app at all which is a useful link to follow for people on the phone? For desktop apps there's apps.ubuntu.com, but I don't think there's anything like that for phones, and I have no idea what to put on an app website other than "Available from the Ubuntu applications scope" with no link
<daker> ogra_: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/commandline-parser.cpp#L82
<daker> hmm well not sure but only one argument can be used :(
<ogra_> which arg are you referring to now ?
<daker> --enable-back-forward
<ogra_> (i usually use --webappUrlPatterns= and --enable-back-forward)
<ogra_> but that doesnt work in the wrapper case
<daker> ah yes
<daker> since it's only provides the UbuntuWebView
<daker> it*
<ogra_> right
<daker> so you need the UA override bug to be fixed so you can override the UA in webapp mode
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> thus the bug i filed ;)
<blaroche> anyone available that can purge files/app from 'MyApps'?
<daker> ogra_: :)
<davmor2> blaroche: what app
<blaroche> package name if feed-the-aggregator
<davmor2> blaroche: I think you'll want beuno for that
<blaroche> davmor2: thank you
<popey> aquarius: not yet
<beuno> blaroche, why do you need it purged?
<blaroche> beuno: i needed to fix *.desktop file, clicked 'resubmitting' thinking i'd be able to select an updated click package, but just resubmitted the same package.  so i decided to delete is and start over..
<blaroche> so, now seems i can submit a new app, since there might be existing files from the old submit
<ogra_> blaroche, bumping the version should solve that
<blaroche> ogra_: i figured that out a little too late unfortunatly
<ogra_> (just make it 0.2 in the manifest and also in the submission form)
<blaroche> problem was i resubmitted the same package, and i didn't want to waste the reviewers time with the same package that was already reviewed
<popey> it doesn't work like that, you aren't wasting our time ☻
<popey> it takes the same amount of time for us to review 1.0 as it does to review 1.1
<beuno> blaroche, done
<aquarius> popey, no worries: I didn't think so, just curious in case I'd missed somethnig :)
<blaroche> beuno: thank you very much
<beuno> hey aquarius!  I miss you!
<aquarius> beuno, heya, pal!
<aquarius> miss me, huh? Are there lots more buses going past your place with no-one under them this week? ;-)
<ogra_> beuno, we all do !!
<beuno> aquarius, ah, so you've heard I'm in Oakland again, huh?  :)
<aquarius> I shall release a simple little puzzle app for the phone later today, which might keep people's minds occupied for a few minutes
<aquarius> once my design guy has done me an icon :)
<popey> aquarius: lemme know if you need any review/playtesting. I am good at breaking things ☻
<aquarius> popey, you might get a sneak preview :)
<popey> heh
<aquarius> Elleo, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00553.html explains how to get the ID for a click package so that pkcon can remove it
<aquarius> beuno, having fun in Oakland? I did see some suggestions that the streets were filled with armed police
<Elleo> aquarius: ah cool, thanks
<aquarius> thank cjwatson, not I :)
<mattaustin> Anyone know if video-out (mhl) works with the nexus 4? I know there was an example of using it with the convergence plans, but I was wondering if I could easily demo the phone ui on a tv using it? I'm hoping to give a small talk on qt/qml at my local python users group before the end of the year.
<popey> mattaustin: nope
<popey> mattaustin: might be easier to point a webcam at the device and project that from your laptop
<popey> for the moment
<mattaustin> popey: cheers, saves me buying a cable and finding out. Webcam sounds like a plan, thanks.
<mattaustin> A follow up question - any way to easily take a screenshot from the device?
<blaroche> last step uploading click package:
<blaroche> Total uploaded: 100%
<blaroche> Upload failed due to an Server error. Details: BAD REQUEST code 400.
<popey> mattaustin: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump that script
<blaroche> any ideas what could be the problem?
<beuno> blaroche, the server may be timing out, try again
<popey> blaroche: we have seen this a few times, can you retry?
<mattaustin> popey: Great, thanks again!
<popey> np
<blaroche> yea, i'll give it a few and try.  i'll ping back if its still an issue after a few hours.  thanks
<ogra_> blaroche, i had that on friday too
<ogra_> beuno, ^^^
<ogra_> smells like a flaky backend server or some such
<ogra_> uploading them as arm packages worked for me, but that doesnt pass the review
<james_w> ogra_: yours was because a duplicate upload for that version  number
<james_w> it looks like
<james_w> at least when you got a 500
<james_w> if you got a 400 that will be something else
<ogra_> james_w, nope, it definitely failed already with the first upload
<ogra_> admittedly i tried  a few times a few hours later though
<james_w> actually though I think there was a change to return a 400 on duplicates
<ogra_> i got a 400 too
<james_w> you can find out what it was using the developer toolbar until the UI is updated to show the information
<ogra_> i tried from 3 different machines (thinking it was a browser issue) on the second try
<james_w> if you activate request logging in the developer toolbar
<ogra_> and it just worked when i tried on sunday again
<mattaustin> popey, ogra_: Mission successful, got my app running: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXq0NX3CMAAIq7A.png:large , thanks for your help.
<james_w> then you can see the request and look at the content for the 400
<popey> mattaustin: sweet!
<ogra_> james_w, ok, will do that the next time i run into that
<james_w> thanks
<blaroche> ogra_: there is a problem with arm packages and passing the review?  thats what i'm uploading..
<ogra_> blaroche, click packages need to be arch all as far as i know
<ogra_> (someone correct me if i'm wrong)
<blaroche> mind is c++/qml,so it's only compiled for arm
<blaroche> mine*
<james_w> blaroche: would you be able to use the developer toolbar to find out what problem you are having?
<james_w> the developer toolbar in your browser as you upload I mean
<mhall119> nik90: yeah I need to write about that.  I wanted to get conditional layouts working for it first, but QtWebKit doesn't seem to like being in them and keeps crashing the app
<blaroche> james_w: sure.  let me play with it, see if i can find useful info for you
<james_w> blaroche: if you activate it and then do the upload
<james_w> you should see the 400 reponse
<james_w> and if you look at the content it will be something like
<james_w> {'errors': {'something': ['some error', ...]}}
<nik90> mhall119: oh yeah I remember you mentioning that
<nik90> mhall119: was a bug filed on that?
<blaroche> looks like file dup error:
<blaroche> "The path 'com.ubuntu.developer.larochelle.brian/feed-the-aggregator/com.ubuntu.developer.larochelle.brian.feed-the-aggregator_0.1.0_armhf.click' is not unique."
<blaroche> i could just bump the version to 0.2.0
 * ogra_ wonders how to prevent app names with spaces in them being cut off in the UI
<ogra_> while Fruity Pops shows the full name, Pumpkin Smasher  only shows "Pumpkin"
<blaroche> my app 'Feed the Aggregator' def gets cut...  i just haven't worried about it much
<blaroche> I think it only shows 'Feed the'
 * ogra_ tried quoting the name in the .desktop file ... but that actually adds the quotes to the UI and still cuts it off at the space
<james_w> blaroche: yeah, that would get around it
<james_w> thanks for checking
<blaroche> james_w: yw.  thanks for the help
<mhall119> nik90: there was upstream, IIRC, but I don't have a link or bug #
<randomcpp> popey, ping
<popey> yo randomcpp
<randomcpp> how are you? :)
<popey> Great thanks! Hows things?
<popey> blaroche: your icon seems a bit small
<randomcpp> jamie strandboge reviewed my app, but I didn't understand some things
<popey> blaroche: might want to scale it up? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/appmedia/2013/10/alligator265x256_1.png
<popey> randomcpp: what's the app url?
<randomcpp> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/82/changerequest/
<randomcpp> he says I have to choose ARMHF when I upload the click pkg, but I did chose 'armhf' when I uploaded the latest version (1.0.9)
<randomcpp> is there a parameter in manifest.json I need to change?
<blaroche> popey: yea, i really suck at art.  i was planning to try harder with images in a version or to.  but i can try scaling quickly
<aquarius> Is there guidance for Ubuntu SDK app icons?
<nik90> blaroche: that alligator looks cute
<aquarius> this is a katie question, I think. :)
<popey> blaroche: i have sent you some feedback
<nik90> aquarius: maybe send it as a design question?
<popey> +1
<nik90> aquarius: damn, I have been answering ur question all day :P
<aquarius> nik90, that'd be a good idea, but it means I'll get an answer a week and a half from now, not now :)
<blaroche> nik90: not mine. came from Martin Berube http://www.graphics-and-desktop-icons.com
<blaroche> popey: thanks, i'll take a look at it
<randomcpp> nik90, hey dude :)
<nik90> randomcpp: hey, how are you? long time no see
<aquarius> detailed guidance would be nice (and I shall submit a question to the app clinic), but I don't even have basic stuff like "how big should an icon be" and "does Ubuntu round off the corners or do I have to do it" :)
<popey> randomcpp: manifest.json has an architecture field, yes
<nik90> aquarius: true
<randomcpp> popey, oh new stuff :)
<nik90> aquarius: I think there are quite a number of people who have that question
<randomcpp> nik90, fine, you? I know, I log in here, but I don't really work on my projects lately
<randomcpp> university is killing my free time
<daker> ogra_: http://phoboslab.org/log/2012/06/x-type-making-of (see Sound part)
<randomcpp> popey, what's the right field name?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/phablet/webapps/kindle$ grep arch *
<popey> manifest.json:    "architecture": "all",
<nik90> randomcpp: ah I can imagine..no worries
<popey> like that?
<randomcpp> popey, I don't even have a architecture field in my manifest actually
<ogra_> daker, hmm, intresting, i wonder how other apps do it ... pumpkin smasher and blue blox 2 surely have sound for me
<blaroche> popey: the app is C++ that loads QML in a signal binary compiled only for ARM, seems related to the feedback...  i'm unsure where to correct those errors
<aquarius> question emailed to design team (and cced to popey) :)
<popey> -!- katie [~katie@173.227.53.54] has quit [RUN AWAY FROM AQUARIUS]
<aquarius> hey!
<popey> ☻
<randomcpp> popey, is organizationName required now?
<nik90> lol
<aquarius> the price of inventing a platform is either rigorous documentation or answering questions before the docs are completed :)
<daker> ogra_: BB2 is using the Web Audio API but i guess the dev wants a more complex use case
<ogra_> ah
<PDilyard> I want to make an application that can be accessed from elsewhere on the network...how can i do this?
<daker> ogra_: https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/10/progress-report-on-cross-platform-open-web-apps/
<randomcpp> popey, I hope this one is correct >.<
<popey> randomcpp: sorry about the confusion with me approving the error'ed one
<popey> too many buttons ☻
<popey> </excuse>
<randomcpp> oh don't worry about that
<randomcpp> it's me that I upload a billion of versions xD
<randomcpp> how do you write that smile face? o.o
<popey>     "security_policy_groups_safe (accounts)": "(MANUAL REVIEW) reserved policy group 'accounts': Can use Online Accounts. This policy group is reserved for vetted applications only in this version of the policy. Once LP: #1230091 is fixed, this can be moved out of reserved status."
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<popey> thats the only error we have now
<randomcpp> popey, is it ok, or do I have to remove it?
<popey> good question!
<popey> I am having difficulty parsing what jamie wrote
<popey> whether it means you have to fix it now, or have to fix it once that bug is fixed
<randomcpp> without that, I can't have sharing features
<randomcpp> in my app
<popey> randomcpp: have pinged jamie to get clarification
<randomcpp> ok thanks
<aquarius> I read that as "at the moment, you are not allowed to use Online Accounts from a third-party app; it is only allowed to be used by vetted apps. This is because of an LP bug; once the bug is fixed, this won't be the case, and third-party apps will be allowed to use Online Accounts"
<aquarius> but what actually happens there depends on whether "vetted" means "examined line-by-line by the security team" or "popey says it's OK" ;)
<aquarius> I think it's the former (or, more accurately, "vetted" means "written internally so we can safely trust that it's not doing anything bad"), because the bug implies that apps with access to online accounts can currently get online account data without the user knowing, and fixing that is what the bug's about.
<aquarius> but I'd be interested in hearing from jdstrand whether that's a correct read of it :)
<aquarius> popey, is it possible to record video of an app on the phone? th mirdumpfb thing takes ages to get one frame so I assume not...
<popey> no
<aquarius> that's what I thought
<aquarius> popey, second question: can i prrovide an svg icon as my app icon and expect it to work everywhere, or does it need to be png?
<popey> aquarius: you need to upload a 256x256 to the store
<aquarius> orly? OK, that's useful, thank you
<aquarius> do I need other sizes? Specifically, should I use that 256 icon as my app icon in the desktop file?
<popey> 64x64 for the app IMO
<popey> thats what I've been doing as I saw others do same
<aquarius> that's a bit crap and small, isn't it? :(
 * aquarius makes the build script create icons
<Elleo> I have a feeling they're actually displayed at 128x128 in the launcher
<davmor2> aquarius: you can add all 4 sizes the benefit of doing so is it will use the correct size where ever it is in use
<aquarius> all four sizes? what are the four sizes? and where should I add them?
<aquarius> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> aquarius: 128x128px 	64x64px 	32x32px 	16x16px you add them to the applications details page on sca
<aquarius> davmor2, oh! so not in the package, but in the upload
<davmor2> aquarius: correct
<aquarius> and I should use the 64 icon as my Icon=whatever in the desktop file
<aquarius> yes?
<davmor2> ah hang on
<aquarius> davmor2, am hanging on :)
<davmor2> aquarius: see pm
<aquarius> seen :)
<aquarius> ok! just waiting for the designer to find some reason to complain about something, and if he doesn't, I'll upload
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to update the app indicator from code? | http://askubuntu.com/q/367463
<aquarius> he found something to complain about
<aquarius> the icon is blurry in the Dash, and I do not understand why :(
<aquarius> ooh!
<aquarius> the damned blackjack bloke, with his clear icon, has an icon called blackjack64.png which is 144x134!!
<a_muva> can someone tell me how can I make an application to be not turned off when phone is not in use. I like to listen to the music via mplayer/terminal, which works, but I can listen to it only until phone  screen is displayed. After screen is black mplayer stops working.
<aquarius> ok, get stuffed davmor2, I'm using a higher-res icon ;)
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> a_muva: you might be able to prevent suspend with powerd-cli
<Elleo> for apps there's currently no way for them to request not to be suspended (ways to handle that are currently being discussed on the mailinglist if you're interested: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04736.html)
<aquarius> hahaha lovely clear icon.
 * aquarius goes to upload page.
<aquarius> oh!
<aquarius> what's a "package name" in the upload process?
<aquarius> it's not org.kryogenix.whatever
<aquarius> what should I put there?
<aquarius> davmor2, ?
<a_muva> Elleo: thanks
<aquarius> mhall119 or beuno or popey? What is the "package name" for my app?
<aquarius> (and how do I find out what " the namespace you chose when you signed up on MyApps" is? I'm not sure whether I picked org.kryogenix or com.ubuntnu.developer.whatever)
<popey> short name
<popey> my namespace is com.popey, and my app name is something like bbcnews
<Elleo> aquarius: if you go to the My Account page on MyApps it shows your domain (and lets you change it) iirc
<Elleo> aquarius: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/account/
<aquarius> aha! so it does. org.kryogenix. Thank you Elleo
<Elleo> no problem :)
<aquarius> Elleo, do you know what a "package name" is, and what an "application name" is?
<Elleo> pass
 * aquarius sobs
<aquarius> I fall at the first hurdle. Don't know what to enter on screen 1.
<Elleo> I'd guess package name is com.kryogenix.myawesomegame and application name is myawesomegame
<Elleo> but I might be completely wrong
<aquarius> tha's what I thought
<popey> Application name is the free text name
<aquarius> but "package name" can't have dots in it.
<popey> package name is the shortname
<aquarius> "The package name for this application. Letters, numbers or hyphens allowed only."
<aquarius> popey, what's a shortname?
<Elleo> ah, so myawesomegame and "My Awesome Game"?
<popey> e.g. bbcnews is package name
<popey> application name is "BBC News Webapp"
<aquarius> what? I thought the whole point of the org.kryogenix.thing stuff was to avoid having to have a short unique name for every package!
<aquarius> so I can't create "news" and stop everyone else from doing so.
<Elleo> aquarius: I'd guess it automatically appends the shortname to your namespace
<Elleo> since the myapps thing knows your namespace from your account details
<popey> aquarius: the package name is suffixed on your domain
<popey> so you put bbcnews
<aquarius> ok
<popey> and it becomes com.popey.bbcnews
<aquarius> thank you
<aquarius> this is exceedingly not clear. :)
<popey> I have pointed this out
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> Should the tag line be in the form of a sentence? (That is: should it end with a full stop?)
<aquarius> and is it different from "description" in manifest.json and "Comment" in whatever.desktop?
<aquarius> heh. My icon isn't square. Oops. :)
<aquarius> weird thing if you upload an icon and a screenshot and it rejects your icon, though: under screenshots you get an empty space with a "delete" chckbox next to it
<aquarius> heh. Hardware requirements are "PC Only", and can't be changed.
 * aquarius submits app for review!
<aquarius> now to hope that someone's around to review it :)
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> if it takes less than a week to be approved they're already beating Nokia's QA ;)
<popey> i am
<aquarius> yay popey!
<Elleo> now we know who to buy beer to get our app reviews fast tracked ;)
<aquarius> Elleo, I'll say this about the Ubuntu click review team: they are both fast and efficient at what they do
<aquarius> Nokia they are not
<aquarius> and it will be even better when most of this stuff is automated :0
<Elleo> Nokia QA could be a nightmare at times :/
<popey> approved
<aquarius> woooo!
<popey> randomcpp: approved
<aquarius> gah!
<Elleo> they rejected one of my apps because I happened to mention the open source apps for meego store on the app website :/
<popey> wassup?
<randomcpp> popey, great ;)
<aquarius> the tagline and the description are both displayed in the Install screen
<aquarius> so it repeats a sentence. :)
<Elleo> despite apps for meego being allowed to use various nokia resources
<popey> aquarius: i can unpublish so our millions of users dont see that glaring error if you like?
<aquarius> am fixing it
<Elleo> aquarius: what's it called?
<aquarius> Elleo, Riddling
<aquarius> fixed the error :)
<popey> resubmitted?
<aquarius> popey, didn't have to: that stuff's all in the metadata
<popey> ahh
<popey> iiiinteresting
<aquarius> presumably once that whole submission website goes away and I can submit via API, that stuff will require a resubmission?
<aquarius> but at the moment I do not. :)
<popey> pass
<aquarius> ok, now to write a blog post :)
 * popey takes some screenshots
<randomcpp> popey, does saucybacon still work on the phone?
 * popey tests
<randomcpp> (I haven't received mine yet :( )
<popey> ☹
<aquarius> g+ post is quicker, though, so done :)
<popey> randomcpp: yes
<randomcpp> good
<popey> randomcpp: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-28-213025.png
<popey> \o/
<popey> nice work!
<randomcpp> :D thank you!
<Elleo> aquarius: installing :)
<popey> aquarius: do you have an irc channel for the app?
<popey> (if not, you should)
<aquarius> aaaaaargh
<popey> actually screw that, you should sell a book with cheats in it
<aquarius> one of the clues gets clipped by the outside of the screen
<aquarius> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<randomcpp> I hope to have more time soon and my showdown prize (:P) to add new nice features ;)
 * popey pokes mhall119 
<popey> any idea where randomcpp's prize is?
<Elleo> aquarius: I'm liking this :)
 * aquarius grins. That's the idea :)
 * aquarius rushes to test the fix and get it uploaded before anyone gets to the level with the clipped clue in it ;)
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> how do I uninstall an app, popey?
<aquarius> (other than sshing in and click removing it.)
<popey> long press
<aquarius> ah. I did that just now and it hung the phone!
<aquarius> this time it woked :)
<aquarius> popey, can I get another review?
<aquarius> popey, can I get another review? I've uploaded a fix...
<popey> sure
<aquarius> thank you
<aquarius> stupid brown-paper bag bug
<aquarius> still, hopefully no-one will reach level 27 before this uploads ;)
<aquarius> do click packages get upadted automaticaly?
<popey> done
<popey> if people open update-manager
<Elleo> aquarius: not much danger of that, I'm stuck on 8 :P
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> Elleo, if you get to level 27 and see a long number that's cut off, update the package.:)
<aquarius> popey, thank you. i appreciate the quick handling :)
<popey> aquarius: Every day I'm riddling ...   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8#t=2m24s
<aquarius> heh
<aquarius> maybe I'll make that the theme music :)
<aquarius> what does click install do if you run it on the desktop?
<aquarius> does it work or totally fail? :)
<randomcpp> good night guys
<randomcpp> thanks popey for the help today :)
<popey> randomcpp: no problem, any time
<popey> aquarius: fail
<aquarius> popey, k -- I was wondering how I could tell people to play Riddling on the desktop
<aquarius> and also wondering how jonobacon managed to run karma machine on the desktop :)
<popey> make a deb ☹
<popey> well
<aquarius> right. Not interested in making a deb, so that's out :)
<popey> you can bzr branch
<popey> and qmlscene
<aquarius> and I can't check the code into bzr, because the actual code that I have has the answers in it ;)
<popey> but click packages are currently as I understand it out of scope according to cjw
<popey> qtc can make a deb for it
<aquarius> I don't really want to check only *some* of the code into bzr, because then it's not really the code you need to build the app.
<aquarius> I can't use qtc, 'cos I can't add custom build steps -- that's why I had to write my own build script :(
<popey> submit it to software centre, then you can link to it
<aquarius> I'd bundle it all up into a single executable thing, but then I'd have to say "and you need the ubuntu sdk installed, and qtmultimedia-5, and, and, and"
<aquarius> all the stuff that click stops me having to think about :)
<aquarius> popey, if saucybacon has been updated, why isn't it showing for me in update manager?
<popey> oh really?
<aquarius> hrm
<popey> ah well
<popey> its up to the dev to publish it
<aquarius> I thought I'd try and find out which version I have of it
<popey> click list
<aquarius> and...I long press on it....
<popey> he hasn't published
<aquarius> and I just get "Error" in the Dash, a button saying "Close", and one saying "Open"
<aquarius> :)
<popey> nice
<aquarius> that seems unideal :)
<popey> bugs welcome
<popey> tell me the answer to 7 and I'll file it for you
<popey> i have the same
<popey> aquarius: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-28-223349.png like that?
<popey> 404 not found
<aquarius> yep!
<popey> (if you scroll up)
<aquarius> aaaah
<aquarius> so the version I had was removed from the store?
<popey> ah, yes
<aquarius> also: does that mean that I can't browse details of software I've *already installed* without an internet connection?
 * popey fixes this
<aquarius> that seems a bit off.
<popey> no, its a slightly broken situation here
<popey> which ordinarily wouldn't happen
<aquarius> ah, OK :)
<popey> right, give it 2 mins and try update manager again
<popey> or try now
<popey> and see what you get
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-28-223814.png  woop woop
<aquarius> OK, saucybacon now shows in update manager!
<aquarius> however, so do three other apps, with update buttons, and I updated them an hour ago :)
<aquarius> running saucybacon: white screen :(
<popey> aquarius: odd, works here
<aquarius> I'll uninstall and reinstall, I think
<popey> application-click-com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon_saucybacon_1.0.11.log in ~/.cache/upstart might be interesting
<aquarius> ahaha!
<aquarius> now it works
<aquarius> says "No recipes"
<aquarius> I assume I can poke a thing to make it update
<aquarius> but I have to wait for Friends to stop occupying the top third of my screen with twitter popups first.
<popey> tap toolbar at top
<popey> choose search
<aquarius> ya, that works
<popey> I suspect you wil get a lot of use out of this
<aquarius> am now reading abot mustard chicken
<aquarius> I will indeed
<aquarius> I was highly irritated that it didn't work :)
<aquarius> ah, the front page with "No recipes!" is actually for *saved* recipes, is it?
<popey> yes
<aquarius> I should give randomcpp some UX feedback on that, then :)
<popey> it should probably start on the saved tab imo
<popey> yeah
<aquarius> randomcpp, ping
<aquarius> oh, not onlne
<aquarius> nm then :)
<popey> 22:22:53 < randomcpp> good night guys
<popey> 22:23:36 -!- randomcpp [~random@host203-222-dynamic.17-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<popey> but I agree, it should start on search if there are no saved recipes
 * popey sleeps
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-29
<elopio> hey, can somebody help me with the app I'm packaging with click?
<elopio> I don't understand why it's not showing the icon.
<elopio> here's the desktop file: https://github.com/goldenratio/xbmc-web-remote/blob/master/res/ubuntu_click/xbmcwebremote.desktop
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Internet Day! :-D
<t1mp> every day is internet day ;)
<JamesTait> t1mp, tell that to my phone. ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: ready for a review?
<aquarius> elopio, that desktop file mentions an icon but there's no icon in the folder?zsombi
<aquarius> er. Not sure why that said zsombi on the end. Sorry about that zsombi :)
<zsombi> aquarius: ;) np
<aquarius> heh, davidcalle has made it to level 10 of Riddling :)
<ogra_> you mean your app calls home and tells you ?
<AskUbuntu> How to Install PySide and Qt Editor on Ubuntu 13.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/367815
<davidcalle> Why is level 10's answer not Eugene Cernan, WHY? It all makes sense!
<davidcalle> ogra_, oh no, I'm just complaining to him on G+ :)
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ thought so, i wasnt serious above 
<aquarius> oh!
<aquarius> ha! bug.
<aquarius> davidcalle is right and I am wrong. :)
 * aquarius uploads version 1.2 and waits for review
<aquarius> when davidcalle comes back, tell him that he had it right and he should hit update manager to get a new version of Riddling ;)
<daker> popey: congrats :) http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24722440
<aquarius> ogra_, I could have made Riddling call home, but I decided not to. Having analytics for Ubuntu apps would be a useful thing, though; that's on my list of "stuff I want to experiment with in Ubuntu apps", along with "ads" :)
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> Riddling was going to have an ad in it to experiment with that, but the screen layout didn't work perfectly with it so I kicked that off to the next project. :)
<aquarius> who can review submitted apps other than popey?
<aquarius> beuno is asleep, I imagine
<aquarius> submitted it 23 minutes ago and still not reviewed! this is like Apple levels of review delay!
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> not really, btw. :)
<ogra_> yeah, popey is such a slacker :P
 * popey glares at ogra_ 
<popey> aquarius: approved
<aquarius> thank you, popey!
<aquarius> you are not a slacker
<popey> around 1 min after I found out about it ☻
 * ogra_ grins
<aquarius> I am still waiting for ogra_ to make an arm laptop with Ubuntu on that I can actually buy ;)
<popey> yeah, ogra_ , you slacker
 * ogra_ will happily sell you one of the spare ac100's 
<aquarius> popey, mild concern: you do an excellent job here, but who else is on the case if you spend half an hour with a pie or somethnig?
<popey> aquarius: plenty
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
<popey> i think there's maybe 10 people on the team who can
<ogra_> popey, dont try image 7 btw
<ogra_> adb broken ...
<popey> oh good
<ogra_> fix is in proposed ... i'll roll #8 right after it went in
<aquarius> popey, you seem to be the one doing the lion's share of it, though :)
<popey> swings and roundabouts
<popey> some days I do none, and others do, it's not a massive problem IMO
<aquarius> beuno, ping about download URLs for click packages: do they require authentication? Specifically, can the website for any app I release link directly to the click package download URL provided by the store itself, if I want to allow click package downloads?
<ogra_> well, wait until the throughput rises ...
<aquarius> popey, cool, if you're happy then no worries. Also once manual review goes away entirely for simple apps, this will be even better
<popey> then we automate it ☻
<ogra_> heh
<popey> which is always the plan
<popey> automate, automate, automate
<ogra_> ++
<popey> I mean, it's what we did with ogra_ after all. He's clearly a clone
<ogra_> lol
<aquarius> no actual human can drink whiskey that way, so I believe you :)
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> asac can
<popey> another clone!
<ogra_> haha
<aquarius> asac is a robot from the planet Zanussi
<ogra_> zanussi ? wasnt that a tea kettle designer ?
 * aquarius grins
<ogra_> ah, no, that was alessi
<aquarius> and good; level 10 now fixed. :)
<nik90> charles: I installed the latest indicator-datetime package in trusty image #6 to test the snap decision
<nik90> charles: but I do not see it being triggered
<nik90> charles: also the alarms are not being listed in the indicator
<popey> \o/ clear dashboard
<nik90> charles: did it work for you?
 * ogra_ hugs popey 
 * ogra_ has another 10 news site webapps ... but finding icons for them is always so time consuming 
<popey> \o/
 * ogra_ wishes we could automate *that*
<ogra_> i finally wrote a scritp that generates everything but the icon
<davmor2> popey: you don't announce you have a clear dashboard that's a sure way to get work added to your queue that you weren't expecting ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> ogra_: is the script called "fill_the_app_store.sh" or "make_popey_busy.sh"?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6323890/ in case anyone is intrested
<ogra_> hmm, i havent found a proper name yet ...
<popey> webapp-in-ator
<ogra_> heh, good one
<aquarius> ogra_, check to see whether the news site has provided an apple-touch-icon in the meta tags. If it hasn't, fetch the favicon.
<ogra_> aquarius, well, i need a 256x256 one
<ogra_> i usually just do a google picture search and then gimp it to the right size
<aquarius> ogra_, *ideally* you do. In practice, maybe not. And there's nothing stopping you centering the apple -touch-icon or favicon in a 256x256 square
<aquarius> it's not perfect, but equally it'd be scriptable, and then you can fix thm later
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i'll check that, thanks !
<aquarius> It is not at all clear to me that producing a zillion "web apps" which do *nothing* to integrate those apps with Ubuntu is actually a useful use of your time or my phone, though :)
<aquarius> web apps which integrate nicely -- new news articles show up in the messaging menu, for example -- are a good idea
<aquarius> things which are literally just a bookmark, not so much. Just use bookmarks in the browser for that :)
<ogra_> aquarius, bookmarks are completely unusable
<ogra_> i want to have all my news sites open and be able to flick through them with a swipe
<ogra_> did you ever try to switch tabs in the browser ?
<aquarius> the browser could certainly be better
<ogra_> (on maguro it takes even 30sec until the activities show up when tapping the icon)
<aquarius> but I'm not sure that having 90% of the store just be bookmarks is useful :(
<ogra_> thats not different from android
<ogra_> all the the webapp "bookmarks" have an equivalent in the play store
<davmor2> aquarius: v1 a bookmark, v2 integration, v3 a full qml version, v4 world domination, v5 take on the universe ;)
<ogra_> i might stop before v3 :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I didn't say you had to do it :)
<aquarius> I honestly think that if you skip v1 and start with v2 for everything, progress will be slower but the created things will be infinitely more valuable
<aquarius> both as apps and for the platform as a whole
<ogra_> i dont see what integration a mobile website could have ... they definitely all dont have any extra integration in android or ios
<aquarius> "woah! I installed the heise.de app on my Ubuntu phone and it told me when there were new messages! cool!"
<ogra_> at least the ones i packaged up to now
<ogra_> if i would want that i'd use a proper rss reader
<ogra_> (which we dont have yet)
<aquarius> versus "I installed the heise.de 'app' but it just opens heise.de, and it's not even in the actual browser so I can't bookmark things, send links to people, or save images"
<ogra_> right, the same as on all other mobile OSes for the heise app
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought that was what shorts was
<ogra_> davmor2, do you use it ?
 * ogra_ tried for a week ... and gave up
<davmor2> ogra_: I do for planet ubuntu
<ogra_> it looks shiny ... but having 20 rss sources in it makes it pretty unusable
<aquarius> ogra_, "just as crap as everyone else!" is not a very good slogan ;)
<ogra_> unless you dont care if everything is just randomly shuffled together
<ogra_> aquarius, heise announced to do a review of UTouch soon ... lets see what they say once they discover it
<Elleo> I have to agree with aquarius, any time I install an "app" on another platform and it turns out to just be a straigt wrapper around the website or an rss feed I pretty much instantly delete it and go back to using a proper browser
<Elleo> straight*
<ogra_> Elleo, right, thats up to you indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: just use lists view instead
<aquarius> ogra_, that'll be a useful test! If they don't notice it at all, then the apps scope needs fixing. If they discover it and complain that it's just a bookmark, you owe me a pint ;)
<ogra_> Elleo, i like to switch between my sites easily without having to jump through hoops as i have to in the rowser currently
<aquarius> if they discover it and think it's great, then I will of course complain that the test was fixed :P
<ogra_> *browser
<Elleo> ogra_: that's an argument for improving the browser though
<Elleo> I liked the harmattan way of handling bookmarks which was to allow you to turn bookmarks into icons on the normal app launcher
<ogra_> Elleo, right, i'll happily remove the "apps" again once it became usable
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1245890
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245890 in Unity 8 "Pinning to launcher followed by upgrade, breaks pinned app link" [Undecided,New]
<popey> FYI aquarius ^^
<aquarius> ogra_, I totally see your argument about swiping through, but that's an argument that nnidividual browser tabs ought to be treated as separate top level apps, not that we should actually *make* top level apps :)
<Elleo> so they always load in a full browser, but are as quick to get hold of as any app
<ogra_> aquarius, well, i know the heise "app" (which is identical to what i did on android and ios) is one of the most installed android apps in germany ...
<aquarius> heh.
<ogra_> same for the tagesschau one ... (that adds a bit of extra CSS on top vs the plain mobile website though)
<ogra_> (or the n-tv.de one)
<ogra_> the play store is full of them and people are used to them
 * ogra_ will have no prob to wipe something (creating that stuff takes nearly no time so nothign is lost) if someone comes up with a proper app 
<ogra_> until then i think they are nice placeholders for people coming from the other OSes to find what they are used to
<aquarius> I suppooooooooooooooooooooooose
<aquarius> I can see the argument, don't worry :)
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> might be worth you superimposing the icon over the browser globe icon or something so it's clear?
<ogra_> well, but tthen it isnt familiar to people anymore
<ogra_> i clearly say "this is a WebApp showing the mobile website of "foo"" in the description
<ogra_> if people dont read, its up to them :P
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> fair argument :)
 * popey tickles Elleo with amazon ☻
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> davmor2, wrt RSS reader i'm still waiting for ramsamsam to work properly ... it looks like it could fulfill my needs better
<Elleo> popey: got it working?
<Elleo> or are you making a point about my hypocracy? ;)
<elopio> aquarius: the icon is copied from the src/icons directory by the ant package_ubuntu_click_app task: https://github.com/goldenratio/xbmc-web-remote/blob/master/build.xml
<elopio> I've made sure that when the app is installed, the png is on /opt next to the .desktop and .qml files.
<aquarius> elopio, so in the final package, the icon that's referred to is in the same place? ought to work, then :)
<aquarius> elopio, so, I don't know, sorry :)
<elopio> aquarius: are there any restrinctions about the size of the png?
<aquarius> elopio, nope. Mine's 256x256
<Elleo> in my defense Erudite does a lot more than just wrapping the reader site, it adds features the official browser doesn't support, fixes loads of CSS and injects extra javascript to make it usable on a small screen and binds the volume keys to page turns :P
<aquarius> I've seen others at 64x64 or 144x144
<elopio> aquarius: ok, should work then. Maybe it's a problem on my phone. I'll ask for volunteers to install it :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I found the list view was much faster as a general reader and clumped everything together by feed :)  But I'm also with you in that is isn't the best especially on a maguro
<elopio> hey, maybe it's the way I'm installing the click package manually.
<ogra_> i guess once it does stop killing the backgrounded apps randomly it will start to get better
<elopio> how should I install a .click on the phone?
<ogra_> pkcon install-local /path/to/*.click
<ogra_> (as phablet user)
<Elleo> ogra_: not killing background apps is definitely something we can agree on ;)
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt mind if it killed them "secretly" as designed ... sadly it doesnt
<ogra_> the design says they can be killed but will save their state, so if cou flick to the app it should just restart exactly where you left it off
<Elleo> ah, that's still a problem for my uses
<ogra_> i guess thats a flaw in the browser that it cant do that
<Elleo> as I want to be either playing music in one app, or communicating with a peripheral in another, which need to be constantly running things
<ogra_> the idea is that this is completely transparent to the user afaik ... the thumbnail stays so you dontt really notice it was killed
<popey> Elleo: neither, not had a chance to look yet
<Elleo> ah, okay :P
<Elleo> just me being overly defensive then
<popey> just hoping if I mention it often enough you'll port it ㋛
<Elleo> so I can get more angry emails from Amazon lawyers? :/
<popey> \o/
<Elleo> howabout I port it and you take the "credit" ;)
<ogra_> lol
<popey> sure
 * popey changes his email address to sil@kryogenix.org
<Elleo> you might be able to do a straight compilation of Erudite on Ubuntu Touch actually
<Elleo> well, after updating slightly to Qt5
<Elleo> I'll have a poke at it tongiht
<Elleo> tonight*
 * popey hugs Elleo 
<elopio> hum, still no icon.
<popey> daker: not sure why I should be congratulated! ☻
<elopio> can somebody please install this .click package? http://ubuntuone.com/3JrbtQJhGdm0GcAKfuAHER
<Elleo> aquarius: not sure if it's specific to Riddling, but if the phone goes to sleep with the text box focused then you have to switch to another tab and back before you can get the keyboard up again
<aquarius> Elleo, I don't think that's my bug specifically. The keyboard is weird and unreliable ;(
<aquarius> sometimes you can't get it to show up at all :(
<Elleo> aquarius: ah, okay
<elopio> davmor2: do you have a spare hand? ^
<aquarius> popey, wtf? I have to turn on copy and paste??
<aquarius> I can't think for the life of me why this wold be an app-specific setting
<ogra_> "turn on" ?
<davmor2> elopio: say what now
<ogra_> i thought we dont support that yet
<aquarius> ogra_, that's what I thought too, but popey says that he thinks it works in some apps
<popey> Elleo:     "desktop_Exec (xbmcwebremote)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/qmlscene $@ xbmcwebremote.qml' for Exec given in .desktop file."
<elopio> davmor2: can you please install this on the device and tell me if it shows the icon? http://ubuntuone.com/3JrbtQJhGdm0GcAKfuAHER
<popey> oops
<popey> elopio:     "desktop_Exec (xbmcwebremote)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/qmlscene $@ xbmcwebremote.qml' for Exec given in .desktop file."
<popey> you need to fix that
<ogra_> aquarius, the popup for it surely works
<ogra_> aquarius, but i dont think there is any storing for the copied text going on yet
<ogra_> so paste is a no-op
<elopio> popey: how should it be? I don't get where's the error from that message.
<popey> from your desktop file
<popey> you need to not specify a path to qmlscene or your qml file as with confinement they can be in a relocated directory
<ogra_> just qmlscene  instead of  /usr/bin/qmlscene
<elopio> got it!
<popey> also, run your click package through https://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools
<elopio> popey: will do.
<Elleo> popey: ah, that's handy
<aquarius> mhall119, you may know this question that I directed at beuno. Download URLs for click packages: do they require authentication? Specifically, can the website for any app I release link directly to the click package download URL provided by the store itself, if I want to allow click package downloads?
<aquarius> Elleo, it totally is handy. I have integrated it into my build process
<davmor2> elopio: I thought it got the icon from SCA not the actual app now, aquarius did you get to the bottom of it in the end?
<aquarius> davmor2, I did: the icon you provide in the package is used by the Dash, and it should not be a 64x64 icon, it should be higher resolution than that. (Mine is 256x256; I have seen others at 144x144). I have emailed the design team for App Clinic feedback asking many questions about icons, including what size and format they ought to be :)
<davmor2> elopio: ^
<popey> aquarius: yes, they do require auth
<popey> you cannot unauthenticatedly download a click package
<aquarius> popey, darn. So if I want someone to download the click package (which is relatively pointless right now since they can't be *used* on the desktop, but I dislike somethnig being totally unavailable) then I have to host my own copy on my website (which is what I've done with riddling).
<popey> ya
<aquarius> cheers
<bzoltan> popey: ping
<popey> bzoltan: yo
<bzoltan> popey: I need all available click packages (preferable with qml source) :)
<popey> one moment
<bzoltan> popey: I would like to make a script to check API usage and plugin dependencies
<popey> bzoltan: pm....
<aquarius> davidcalle, ping
<davidcalle> aquarius, pong
<aquarius> davidcalle, pm :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, Any news on when I can expect feedback for my Showdown app, Ubuntu Tasks? I'd like to see the feedback so I can work on making my app better than ever :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, ping
<randomcpp> hi guys
<randomcpp> mhall119, ping
<aquarius> ooh, randomcpp, would you like a little feedback on saucybacon?
<randomcpp> aquarius, yeah sure :D
<aquarius> randomcpp, firstly: it is cool. I love recipe apps. I've already made one thing from it :)
<randomcpp> awesome :)
 * nik90 is enjoying saucyBacon every day..thanx randomcpp 
<aquarius> randomcpp, but I was pretty confused when I first started it: it says "Recipes", but there are no recipes.
<aquarius> I have to go to search.
<aquarius> The "Recipes" tab is for *saved* recipes
<aquarius> by definition when I first start the app I won't have any saved recipes, so that tab will always be blank
<randomcpp> nik90, aquarius you make me happy :)
<aquarius> I think you should make Search be the first tab. :)
<aquarius> and rename "Recipes" to "Saved" or similar.
<randomcpp> nice spot!
<randomcpp> thanks for the advice, maybe I'll add a sort of tutor on first start
<randomcpp> it shouldn't be hard
<randomcpp> aquarius, if you find any other bug or weird behavior or anything related, please report an issue here -> https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon/issues
<randomcpp> anything you don't like :) I'll be happy to listen to you
<aquarius> randomcpp, other than the total confusion when I first started the app, I think it's lovely :)
<randomcpp> nik90, do you have any news on my prize delivering? :/
<randomcpp> aquarius, report this too, so I'll remember to work on it :p
<randomcpp> thanks a lot :)
<aquarius> https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon/issues/7 filed
<randomcpp> aquarius, thanks again!
<mhall119> randomcpp: pong
<randomcpp> mhall119, sorry if I'm hassling you, do you have any news on prizes delivery?
<mhall119> randomcpp: yes, I need to get address labels and then run them to the FedEx store, but I have them, they're flashed and the apps installed
<randomcpp> mhall119, oh ok :) I though they were lost during the expedition somewhere in an unknown place :)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, congratulations on winning!
<randomcpp> iBelieve, oh thank you! :)
<randomcpp> mhall119, thanks for the good news, now I go to bed, goodnight everyone! :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-30
<vthompson> ahayzen, are you around?
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, howdy. I was just going to ask if you could review the user metrics and library loading time merges.
<vthompson> But, I've already approved the user metrics one now that it's been fixed.
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll have a look in a bit...just battling business cwk :/
<vthompson> ahayzen, well enjoy. I'm happy to know that reviewing/testing should be an improvement to your current activities ;)
<ahayzen> vthompson, this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1234990/+merge/192771
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool
<ahayzen> vthompson, wht build u now using to test?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I've been testing with the trusty builds. I'm on r5.
<ahayzen> :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I don't think you should have issues if you're still on saucy
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm still on a really old build for the dev mode stuff
<ahayzen> vthompson, but haven't tried updating recently as have got caught up with cwk :(
<vthompson> ahayzen, ah. The only thing of note would then be that you're probably still pulling cover art from the web. I didn't fix that--the mediascanner people did
<ahayzen> ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, so you should notice that the blank cover arts show up much more quickly... but the cover art might still be laggy for you
<vthompson> that was fixed w/ a mediascanner update around Oct 12
<ahayzen> wht about on the desktop?
<vthompson> You're probably running saucy with a new mediascanner. If you blow away your old mediascanner stuff and rescan you'll get fresh cached cover art
<vthompson> the improvements to load time for the app is similar on the desktop though
<ahayzen> ok cool
<AskUbuntu> Question for Ubuntu devs, I have concerns about Ubuntu SDK, will changes effect backwards compatibility? | http://askubuntu.com/q/368237
<ahayzen> vthompson, ur branch is notably faster on the desktop at loading :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, you'll be happy to know that I got rid of that stupid timer we had :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, awesome
<vthompson> ahayzen, one thing I'd like you to check out is how responsive navigating to the albums/artists/songs tabs is for the first time. ESPECIALLY the Songs tab. I wait to populate their models until the tab is clicked the first time.
<vthompson> ahayzen, for me it was very reasonable given not having to wait as the app loads the first time
<ahayzen> vthompson, yh i'll have a play...but before onCountChanged was taking ~5seconds now onFinished is the highest thing taking ~0.2seconds!
<ahayzen> vthompson, artists and albums isn't too bad as their aren't tht many compared to songs
<vthompson> ahayzen, another change is that the queue isn't automatically populated with the contents of the songs tab as it isn't loaded yet. I think this is a good thing and probably per the design spec.
<vthompson> so you'll notice that if you swipe the toolbar up it initially comes up as empty state
<ahayzen> vthompson, yh tht will be helping alot...have u tested adding files in the cmd line args?
<vthompson> ahayzen, no, but I think you just shot down waiting to load the songs tab
<vthompson> I think that's required for the file arg stuff
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm don't think it does anymore
<ahayzen> vthompson, IIRC it manually adds them to the queue itself
<vthompson> I'll try to test as well, but even if we have to add it back the time saves were over 30%
<ahayzen> vthompson, oh it gets them from libraryModel
<vthompson> yep :\
<ahayzen> vthompson, could we get it to query the Grilo model directly?
<vthompson> ahayzen, exactly I'll look into that now
<ahayzen> vthompson, all it is trying to get is the metadata
<ahayzen> vthompson, note there are two different ways tht the arguments work
<ahayzen> vthompson, u have the URI handler @ line 123 on music-app.qml
<vthompson> yea, it seems file args might be working
<ahayzen> vthompson, and then u have the argFile on line 676
<ahayzen> both *should* probably be changed to talk to the Grilo model?
<vthompson> I'd assume so. I just tried and it worked, but now it isn't working. But I agree complete it should load from the Grilo model
<ahayzen> vthompson, i guess the 676 can be moved into the griloModel onFinished?
<vthompson> yea yea, that would work perfectly
<ahayzen> vthompson, and for the first one could libraryModel be substituted for griloModel?
<vthompson> maybe, that's what I'm testing now
<ahayzen> u'll need to make a griloModel.indexOf(file) though or just loop through until the file is right
<ahayzen> vthompson, ping
<vthompson> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> vthompson, just noticed that if u go to the songs tab then the play queue gets loaded
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, if the user hadn't populated the queue there is probably a missing piece that populates it with the songs tab
<ahayzen> vthompson, also think there typo in ur latest branch? u pushed to lp:~vthompson/music-app/vixes-1234990 ?
<vthompson> however, I just reverted it because I couldn't get 100% of the file arg stuff working. I think we can offload the loading of the songs tab's model soon, but the savings we have now are significant in many cases
<vthompson> ahayzen, ha you are right, I didn't even check that. Re pushing
<ahayzen> vthompson, i think the argFile should be pretty simple
<ahayzen> vthompson, just looking at the URIHandler bit now...
<vthompson> I was having issues loading the trackqueue for some odd reason from grilo
<vthompson> It may have been silly errors, though...
<ahayzen> vthompson, surely this would work? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6328057/
<ahayzen> vthompson, i haven't tested but can't see why it wouldn't just looking at the other bit then i'll have a test
<vthompson> Well, at that point the Library nor the libraryModel have that file
<vthompson> I was delaying the same call until they had been added, but still had issues
<vthompson> eh, just realized I was appending to the trackqueue in an invalid format
<ahayzen> vthompson, tht works other than the cover art http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6328074/
<vthompson> so yea, we are on the same page
<vthompson> Is your version playing the selected file?
<ahayzen> vthompson, it is playing the file i parse in the cmd args
<ahayzen> vthompson, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6328098/ tht is wht the URIHandler would look like i think
<ahayzen> vthompson, but why is the cover art not working?
<vthompson> maybe need to do a qt.resolveurl?
<ahayzen> vthompson, well in my case i think it is an empty string so it should be using the fallback
<ahayzen> vthompson, when there is cover art it has the value file:///home/andy/.cache/media-art/album-de88b1d1abf69a8537aed23f7f62a8f0-c2d715596c4d05ebe9d17f743250e165.jpg
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah we are getting the error music-app.qml:495: Error: Cannot assign QVariantMap to QString
<vthompson> 495>
<vthompson> ?
<ahayzen> vthompson, all working :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6328116/
<ahayzen> vthompson, haven't been able to test the URIHandler though
<ahayzen> vthompson, yh the line is probably skewed for u due to my other changes
<ahayzen> vthompson, this is a diff off ur lp:~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1234990 @ revision 238 ... not 239 so it is doing this without loading the songs tab :)
<vthompson> yea good call, that seems to work
<vthompson> I'm not sure it's working once the app is already up though
<vthompson> The other section is probably wrong
<ahayzen> vthompson, just fixed the issue with it loading the queue when u switch to tht tab
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah tht'll be wrong? griloModel.get(i).file
<ahayzen> vthompson, we want griloModel.get(i).url.toString()
<vthompson> yep, it should be the url
<ahayzen> vthompson, does ^^ fix it?
<vthompson> checking
<vthompson> hm, partially, the next song doesn't play though
<ahayzen> vthompson, we are looking at a diff like this now (with the tab loading fix) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6328146/
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmm looking at the current code it only plays if it is the first?
<ahayzen> vthompson, wht do u mean by doesn't play?
<vthompson> it seems to load the queue, but the track isn't playing
<vthompson> duh, I think I know what I did
<vthompson> The append should have true at the end right?
<ahayzen> append?
<vthompson> the trackQueue.model.append
<vthompson> around L 150
<ahayzen> don't think so....
<ahayzen> i've never put a true in an append
<vthompson> nm, thinking of the trackclicked call
<ahayzen> well either trackClicked() isn't being called or the file is invalid
<vthompson> Seems valid though
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> if (i == 0)
<ahayzen> if the code i added i may have used the variable i as i lifted code from elsewhere whoops
<ahayzen> rookie error :P
<vthompson> heh
<vthompson> you have your own loop though
<ahayzen> vthompson, this *should* work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6328173/
<vthompson> don't know if that i is isolated to just the for loop though
<ahayzen> vthompson, it isn't i don't think
<vthompson> just changed your for loop to j instead of i?
<ahayzen> yep :)
<vthompson> heh, still doesn't seem to work
<ahayzen> :(
<ahayzen> whts happening now?
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> oh no it wouldn't have even appeared then
<ahayzen> vthompson, not sure whts going on there :/ i'll have another look tomoz if u don't figure it out...anyway gotta get to bed only 7hr 45min until i'm in a lecture doing Python :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, cool. Thanks and enjoy! I might try a bit more yet tonight as well
<vthompson> ahayzen, night!
<ahayzen> vthompson, its pretty close now anyway :) cyas
<gaara_akash> hello, is it appropriate to ask a unity webapp related question here?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Orthopaedic Nurses Day! :-D
<razzo78> hi
<razzo78> i'm new in ubuntu cordova developemet. how do I generate a debug message to the console?
<aquarius> razzo78, console.log("something")
<davidcalle> aquarius, I've spent way too much time on level 24. It's probably time I try to bribe you : how many beers? ;)
<aquarius> davidcalle, which one's level 24?
<davidcalle> aquarius, El Paso
<aquarius> davidcalle, how much of a hint do you want? A little hint or a big hint? :)
<aquarius> also: would you have paid $2 to get a hint sheet? ;-)
<davidcalle> aquarius, I think a little hint would do, and I'm not at the point of paying (I would probably stop playing for some time until someone find it :P)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> OK. Little hint. "Marty".
<davidcalle> aquarius, I went down this road already, but at least it reduces the search field. Thanks ;)
<aquarius> you asked for a little hint ;)
<aquarius> woo, davidcalle finishes Riddling!
<aquarius> first to finish :)
<AskUbuntu> The CurrencyConverter tutorial does run on desktop with no problem however do not respond on Nexus 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/368457
<aquarius> popey, you are now officially falling behind :)
<popey> hah
<mhall119> aquarius: time for an expansion pack for Riddling
<mhall119> aquarius: also, did you see my comment about the API website having QtQuick docs too?
<AskUbuntu> Is QtQuick.Controls available on Ubuntu 13.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/368507
<aquarius> mhall119, Riddling 2 is already being thought about :)
<aquarius> mhall119, I did indeed see your comment, and I didn't realise that they were there. I'd love to see those sets of docs integrated: in the same way that http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.AnchorAnimation/ says taht it inherits Animation (with link to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.Animation/) I'd love to see Label say that it inherits Text
<aquarius> I did look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork but I almost completely do not understand it :0
<aquarius> and QtQuick qml stuff itself does not seem to be available in .qml files: there is no Text.qml on my filesystem, like there is for Ubuntu/Components/Label.qml, so I don't know how to look at the qdoc  stuff for QtQuick widgets and work out how they do the linking (and thus propose patches)
<ogra_> popey, do you know if there is a click package for the docviewer app anywhere ?
<popey> ogra_: sergiusens: submitted them to the store...
<popey> he has them automatically building in jenkins.
<ogra_> hmm, is it already approved ?
<ogra_> i dont see it on my phone
<ogra_> my android phone just died ... and it took my pdf ebooks with it ...
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah, I'm not sure where qdoc gets it's sources from.  I do know that within a project the components can link to each other (QtQuick.Foo -> QtQuick.Bar), but that's probably because they are generated together, where as separate projects are generated seperately and can not (Ubuntu.Components.Label -> QtQuick.Text) unless there is some way for me to tell qdoc where the QtQuick qdoc data is when it generates the Ubuntu.Components
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah. I don't know how to do that at all
<mhall119> ogra_: IIRC, there's a package but it's not installed or available because there's no way to use it without the contenthub work being done
<aquarius> actual qml people might be able to help?
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah, I was going to try and rope Mirv into helping me with that
<ogra_> mhall119, ah, damned
<mhall119> ogra_: so basically it exists, it works, but the only way to launch it with a file is from the terminal
<mhall119> ogra_: I did offer to write a patch for url-dispatcher as a short-term solution, but was told no
<Mirv> mhall119: kalikiana or zsombi have possibly battled with qdoc, I have not (besides packaging)
<kalikiana> mhall119: Mirv I have. if you provide some context I can try to help.
<mhall119> kalikiana: when I generate Ubuntu.Components docs, it doesn't cross-link to QtQuick docs.  The specific example is Ubuntu.Components.Label, which inherits from QtQuick.Text, but the docs make no reference to QtQuick.Text, or properties inherited from it
<mhall119> kalikiana: so http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Label/ should reference and link to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.Text/
<kalikiana> mhall119: I think we don't use "indexes" I'm not certain but it can be that we didn'T/ don't have them packaged
<kalikiana> let me check that, hold on
<kalikiana> mhall119: qtdeclarative5-doc-html looks to be what you're after. let me try real quick to add it to the toolkit .qdoc magic
<kalikiana> mhall119: success! at least partly. would need more time to check which indexes are needed
<kalikiana> is there a bug for it?
<kalikiana> then I can make a branch to add the linking properly
<mhall119> kalikiana: no bug, no, because I didn't know where a fix would go if it was even possible
<kalikiana> in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<kalikiana> it needs to add the doc packages from qt and specifiy them in qdoc
<kalikiana> since it's all generated it must be at build time
<kalikiana> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/cutedocs/+merge/193280
<randomcpp> does anyone here use SeriesGuide on Android?
<nik90> randomcpp: I don't but it seems like a cool app
<romain__> hello
<romain__>  :D
<nik90> hello
<aquarius> mhall119, ping: the QtQuick SDK docs on dev.u.c are missing embedded images. See for example http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.PropertyAnimation/#easing.type-prop
<aquarius> mhall119, I can file this as a bug, but if you're fiddling with that stuff anyway it might be easier to just tell you :)
<randomcpp> nik90, I was thinking to write a similar app for ubuntu touch and ubuntu desktop
<randomcpp> it is pretty useful to me since I watch a lot of tv series
<randomcpp> and it uses trakt api, which is pretty cool
<popey> randomcpp: seen TV Stalker on Ubuntu phone? ☻
<randomcpp> popey, nope, link?
<popey> randomcpp: it's in the store.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-30-202707.png
<mhall119> aquarius: it's on my work items list
<popey> dunno where upstream code is
<randomcpp> popey, you have to tell me how you do those awesome smile faces :p
<aquarius> mhall119, cool; I thought it would be
<popey> I have an alias in my irc client ㋛
<popey> it's automatic
<randomcpp> which client?
<randomcpp> popey, so I don't have to code anything, great :)
<popey> irssi
<aquarius> Smiley face: type Ctrl-Shift-U, let go, type 263b, press space.
<aquarius> that's the way to type any generic unicode character on Ubuntu.
<randomcpp> ☻
<randomcpp> it works
<aquarius> It's better if you can use the Compose key, but not all characters are available via Compose. Compose is good for quotation marks, accented letters, etc (see http://kryogenix.org/days/2013/10/17/smart-quotes-for-smart-ubuntu-people ☻)
<nik90> ☻
<nik90> yay I got it
<aquarius> ㋛ is not actually a smiley face at all, it's a katakana symbol, and popey should be beaten for using it :)
<popey> haha
<popey> i use it for debugging
<popey> </excuse>
<aquarius> using ㋛ as a smiley face is like a Japanese person using b as a symbol meaning "golf club". ;)
<popey> observe my launchpad name, and my twitter name. I insert it to QA for unicode compliance
 * popey looks for a UNICODE_PILE_OF_POO for aquarius 
<aquarius> popey, that is a very good idea, indeed :) http://kryogenix.org/days/2006/11/06/internationalisation is precisely advocating that, since I seem to be quoting from my own site today ;)
<aquarius> 💩
<popey> i only started doing this after Fedora discovered their bug tracker didn't like their chosen distro name of "Schrödinger's cat"
<popey> Laura Cz<tab> was very assertive that no such problem existed in launchpad
<popey> I proved her wrong with one unicode character, a smiley ☻
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:24:05)
<tsimpson> snwh: please don't use those public away/back messages, they are generally considered obnoxious
<snwh> tsimpson, I'm aware of that. -_- I didn't realize it was on by default in this IRC client.
<tsimpson> well now you do ;)
<snwh> yeah that's annoying. back to xchat.
 * snwh is away: Away
<snwh> son of a.
<nik90> snwh: lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-31
<sr20dett> Hello I was going through the tutorial for the currency converter, when I insert the code and run it...it says this          unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*): 	Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly. 	Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable.
<blaroche> sr20dett: for the most part you can ignore that.  does the app run?
<sr20dett> im running on the computer itself not a phone
<sr20dett> no it does not run
<blaroche> that likely isn't the reason its not running, it just means the app doesn't have HUD integration.  i've been meaning to look more into that myself, but haven't yet
<sr20dett> I get a window that opens when I hit run but its like a transparent box.....or just empty box
<blaroche> so, are there other messages or clues to the problem?
<blaroche> sec, letme go look at the tutorial
<sr20dett> thank you
<blaroche> as i look... sounds like a qml syntax error, any other messages?
<blaroche> can you put your qml in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sr20dett> Starting /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene -I /home/kurt/Buntu-SDK/Currency -I /usr/bin -I /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml /home/kurt/Buntu-SDK/Currency/Currency.qml unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*): 	Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly. 	Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited 
<sr20dett> ya I can do that
<sr20dett> Do you need it in a certin format
<sr20dett> ummm I copied and pasted it from http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/
<blaroche> lets try a known good example, and you do bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials and run the getting-started/CurrencyConverter from that?
<sr20dett> where do I do that?
<sr20dett> is it on the dev site?
<blaroche> sudo apt-get install bzr
<blaroche> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials  -- will download the tutorial code repo to current directory
<sr20dett> gottcha lol
<sr20dett> i have not heard of it
<blaroche> no worries
<sr20dett> its already at it's newest version......hmmm
<blaroche> likely installed with sdk
<sr20dett> im on ubuntu 13.10
<sr20dett> i have a nexus 7 2012 and 2013
<sr20dett> the 12 has touch already the 2013 has multirom
<blaroche> open getting-started/CurrentyConverter/CurrentlyConverter.qmlproject in Qt Creator
<blaroche> run it.  hopefully it runs
<sr20dett> in open project?
<blaroche> yea, file->open file or project
<sr20dett> i dont see it, I changed my default directory would that matter
<blaroche> did bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials grab the sources?
<sr20dett> no i just checked the version sorry again doing it now
 * blaroche steps out for a few...
<sr20dett> blaroche!!!!!
<sr20dett> It worked thank you!
<sr20dett> i feel dumb now haha
<blaroche> great :)  no worries
<blaroche> so i'd just compare what works with what doesn't and hunt the problem ;)
<sr20dett> no man.......you dont know haha
<sr20dett> I didnt finish the code
<sr20dett> looking at it makes alot sense now
<blaroche> i made much the same mistakes at first..
<sr20dett> that same error came up so you were right for it not meaning much
<blaroche> yea HUD support...  not needed but prolly good to do.  i don't know much about it myself yet
<sr20dett> ive taken some classes beginner C/C++ and a visual basic class....some web stuff as well, I use only linux but most classes I find are for windows of course.
<blaroche> a battle for another day
<blaroche> Qt has a lot of good general tutorials
<sr20dett> really need something to focuse on enough to finish
<blaroche> http://qt-project.org/
<sr20dett> Ya I see nokia started it and A few companies have been useing it
<sarnold> blaroche: hopefully useful to you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_applications
<sr20dett> is it easy to use qt stuff from other platforms and make it run on ubuntu touch?
<sr20dett> everything else youve done has been
<blaroche> sarnold: bookmarked!
<blaroche> thank you
<blaroche> Qt is cross platform fantastic
<blaroche> qml api's may differ a bit, but most other stuff ports well
<sr20dett> I think that link is a little bit above my head.....not thinking about security just yet haha bookmarked it for safe keeping
<sr20dett> blaroche: does it matter that the app plays great and looks great but the design tab looks pretty bad
<blaroche> generally no.  the design usaually is dependent on many variable that may or may not be set
<blaroche> i actually don't use it often.  so i may not be the best judge of it
<sr20dett> when running an application on the phone under the ubuntu sdk does the app have to be saved into the phone?
<sr20dett> [00:31:34] sed: can't read /home/phablet/dev_tmp/CurrencyConverter/CurrencyConverter.desktop: No such file or directory         --------Got this error when I tried to run the currency app that I know my computer runs
<sr20dett> are there any other tutorials that run out of the box like the bzr ubuntu-sdk-tutorials?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Samhain! :-D
<aquarius> popey, you did ken's review?
<popey> yes
<popey> just now
<aquarius> I'm not hassling you for it; just a little disappointed that some of your compatriots didn't step in and do it while you were asleep. you sem to do all the reviews :)
<popey> i think it's the usual sweet spot of dead time in the world
<aquarius> yeah, probably: night here, evening in the US, and no reviewers in, say, indonesia
<popey> I mean, 2AM UK, europe are sleeping, it's way past EOD for the western colonies too
<popey> exactly
<aquarius> question: is the plan really that manual review will entirely go away once the click-reviewers-tools are a bit more detailed, or will there always be a manual approval step?
<popey> aquarius: i believe we want to get rid of the manual step altogether
<aquarius> cool.
<aquarius> also, I think that upgrading apps doesn't work. Every time I upgrade an app it whitescreens on starting it, but if I remove the app and reinstall it it works :(
<aquarius> I am not running trusty, though, so this may have been fixed.
<popey> how are you starting it?
<popey> I suspect the dash doesn't update on upgrade and your dash points to the previous release still
<popey> and the white screen is qmlscene trying to run a non-existent qml file
<aquarius> aah
<aquarius> that could well be it
<aquarius> same error that you discovered with pinned launcher icons?
<aquarius> the dash needs a kick in the rounds, then :)
<popey> yes
<popey> bug 1245890
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245890 in Unity 8 "Pinning to launcher followed by upgrade, breaks pinned app link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245890
<popey> maybe leave a comment / confirm on that
<popey> still getting a fair number of desktop apps submitted to the touch store
<failDev> Hey i've a question can anybody help me?
<ogra_> how would anybody know ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (read that as: ask your question and we might know if we can answer it ;) )
<failDev> my problem is that i've runned a virtual machine with ubuntu and i want to develope an app but i only see a black window and the message "unrecognized OpenGL version" appears
<failDev> and sorry about my bad english :)
<popey> failDev: known bug in qt
<ogra_> sounds like you are missing graphics drivers for the VM
<popey> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32225
<ogra_> or what popey said :P
<popey> QSG_RENDER_LOOP=basic qmlscene app.qml
<failDev> okey thanks :)
<popey> do that to run your app until qt fix teh bug
<popey> well, its fixed, but upstream.. so until we get the fix
 * popey hugs Mirv 
<failDev> sorry but i'm to silly :D where should i write this?
<popey> open a terminal inside the vm
<popey> navigate to teh directory containing your qml app
<popey> export QSG_RENDER_LOOP=basic
<popey> qmlscene your_app.qml
<popey> whatever your app is called
<failDev> don't works anywhere it only comes a black window
<failDev> ahh now it works!!!
<ogra_> \o/
<failDev> i did the LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 and it works
<failDev> thanks a lot! :)
<failDev> but when i run it in the qt creator it don't works :D
<failDev> omg i'm a real noob
<popey> failDev: nah, I'd expect it to fail in qtcreator
<popey> maybe launch qtcreator from the terminal where you set those environment variables?
<failDev> no anaywehre
<randomcpp> nik90, I saw your initiative, torico, too bad I can't at the moment help as a developer :(
<mrqtros> lisette, hi, are you here? :)
<derEremit> Hi, know what would be an incedible feature for me:
<derEremit> using a subsonic server as a backend
<derEremit> could this theoretically be done?
<derEremit> sorry wrong channel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-01
<sr20dett> looking for a function for a button that when pressed will show a url with variables added for song and band. When the button is hit i want to open an in app browser to the url
<dpm> morning all
<yaffah> hi geeks
<yaffah> anybuddy here?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Authors' Day! :-D
<BabkaFox> hello world ;D
<popey> daker: have you tried adding a back button to webapps made the way you blogged?
<popey> http://daker.me/2013/10/package-your-webapp-for-ubuntu-touch.html
<daker> popey: no you should use the webbrowser-app
<popey> daker: can't, because my app gets redirected outside the domain, opening a webbrowser
<popey> m.bbc.co.uk/news redirects to www.bbc.co.uk/news and back to m.bbc.co.uk/news again
<daker> popey: do you have a mobile version ?
<daker> i see
<popey> and I can't seem to work around that with weburlpatterns
<popey> so thought we could use your method, but then when in a news article there's no back button
<popey> making it hard to navigate
 * ogra_ would love a back button too 
<ogra_> popey, though it also wont open external links in that setup
<popey> true
<timppa> Hi, is there a way to take a screenshot from touch UI on mir nowadays?
<ogra_> see the mailing list
<ogra_> was just discussed :)
<timppa> ok
<timppa> which mailing list?
<ogra_> ubuntu-phone
<ogra_> timppa, it points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Dogfooding#Getting_a_screenshot
<timppa> thanks!
<ogra_> (see the Mir part)
<timppa> nice script :)
<timppa> ogra_: It seems to need few additional packages to be installed and I'm on RO image :/
<ogra_> it shouldnt
<ogra_> you run it from your PC
<timppa> ah, ok
<timppa> i automatically tried to run it on phone :)
<ogra_> you would have to change it a bit (and indeed have convert/imagemagick installed)
<timppa> It's ok, working just fine from desktop
<timppa> Does someone know when the click package publishing system will be updated and working again?
<ogra_> yay
 * ogra_ found a way to read his pdf ebooks :)
<timppa> on touch?
<ogra_> (pdftohtml ... a little tweaking and then making it a webapp)
<timppa> :)
<timppa> have to try that
<ogra_> (my android phone died yesterday so the ubuntu phone has to take over more duties now ;))
<timppa> I switched from my iPhone couple days ago
<timppa> so far seems to work, I miss the Exchange support though...
<ogra_> hmm, now i need to somehow tell the system that my app wants to keep the scren on
 * ogra_ misses email in general 
<timppa> If you get that to work, please share, I have a GPS soft and it's not nice to use... :(
<ogra_> but the important things first .... reading in bed is more important than mails :P
<timppa> :)
<timppa> Laters, I need to go out with my dog now
<popey> timppa: not sure what you mean about click publishing system.. it works..
<timppa> Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process.
<timppa> To get your software out to millions of Ubuntu users in the meantime, you can either use a Personal Package Archive to distribute your app for free, or you can define a price to charge for your app.
<timppa> I got this when I tried
<timppa> Now I need to, I'll be back in about an hour or so
<popey> timppa: wrong store
<popey> timppa: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<popey> we need a GIGANTIC BANNER to make it clear. so many people are submitting to the wrong store
<popey> in both directions
<ogra_> no, you need one store and a selector on the first page
<popey> thats what we have ☻
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/
<ogra_> ah, i never used that
 * ogra_ just picks touch from the menu at the top of the page 
<timppa> popey: Thanks! Now it's submitted.
<popey> timppa: taking a look...
<popey> timppa: bounced back
<timppa> popey: ok, so I need to edit the manifest.json and upload a new version?
<popey> yes please
<timppa> popey: resubmitted :)
<popey> and bounced again
<popey> we need to better document this stuff
<timppa> popey: :)
<Elleo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea90rwK_VuI <-- got most stuff working fairly nicely with cutespotify now :)
<popey> \o/
<om26er> balloons, hey
<om26er> balloons, I see you committed a few changes to lp:ubuntu-terminal-app , mind reviewing my branch for it https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-terminal-app/simplify_extra_panel_widgets/+merge/192578 ?
<balloons> om26er, sure
<om26er> balloons, thanks
<om26er> it doesn't really change any functionality just makes the code a bit sane
<balloons> mmm.. qml
<timppa> Elleo: Fantastic work!
<Elleo> timppa: thanks :)
<popey> \o/ group hug!
<popey> ☻
<Elleo> heh
<davmor2> popey: how does the music app keep playing music?  can the same thing not be applied to cutespotify and rad.io or are there no hooks for it yet?
<popey> after a security audit, yes, i believe so
<Elleo> davmor2: there's currently discussion on the mailinglist over how to handle apps that want to be able to request the ability to remain running in the background, with various approaches proposed
<Elleo> davmor2: the music app gets access to more privileges than normal apps due to being a core app
<Elleo> davmor2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04736.html <-- that's the thread if you want to see the current debate over it
<Elleo> nothing really seems to be resolved yet though
<davmor2> Elleo: I'm on the list I've just not paid it much attention recently been a bit busy :)
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> I probably wouldn't be paying so much attention if it didn't effect me so much :P
<popey> timppa: don't forget to publish btw
<timppa> popey: it should be published automatically
<timppa> popey: status = published
<balloons> so om26er looking at your mp.. it seemed to have troubles on the desktop at first, but I cleared the cache and all seems well again
<nik90> balloons: hey I am stuck with the autopilot tests. the autopilot ppa does not have autopilot-qt 1.4
<balloons> hey nik90
<balloons> which ppa?
<nik90> as a result on installing autopilot from the ppa, it removed the autopilot-qt 1.3 package in order to install other autopilot 1.4 packages
<nik90> balloons: https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/unstable has what you need
<balloons> however, 1.4 is landing next week..
<balloons> I'm still using 1.3 locally
<nik90> balloons: okay
 * balloons notes build failures.. oO
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/unstable/+build/5053289
<nik90> balloons: the thing is I did some transition to 1.4 for the clock tests
<balloons> right
<nik90> but I cannot run them to check if they are working :P
<balloons> lol
<nik90> I guess I will wait until the packages land in the regular autopilot ppa
<balloons> nik90, for now use ppa:autopilot/experimental
<balloons> but once everything lands switch back :-)
<nik90> okay :)
<balloons> pure bleeding edge.. but it should be fine for now
<nik90> If something breaks I blame you ☻
<nik90> the ppa description is NOT TO BE USED BY MERE MORTALS.
 * balloons notes nik90 is well above mortal
<nik90> lol
<nik90> balloons: interestingly enough, that swipe delete bug still occurs in autopilot 1.4
<balloons> yes, .. ohh right
<nik90> balloons: I did dpkg -l | grep autopilot and observed that all autopilot packages on my system are 1.4
<balloons> elopio, I believe is working it.. there is a bug number..
<nik90> yes
<nik90> but atleast now I am running autopilot 1.4
<balloons> I think he was surprised it affectded 1.3
<nik90> will continue with autopilot tests transition
<nik90> balloons: while using the new swipe delete function, do I still need a timeout..hard to explain by words. Can you take a look at -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6343505/
<nik90> we had the timeout while loop to ensure that a timer is deleted
<balloons> nik90, the timeout was always kind of something we wanted to do away with
<balloons> now that you can swip to delete it's not needed
<balloons> it should be handled in the emulator
<nik90> balloons: perfect. thnx
<spring> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-02
<DeTorr> hey
<DeTorr> Does anyone want to help with an app idea
<mihir> hey good morning :)
<Elleo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hiMfys5MIc <-- ported Eyrie, my music identifier :)
<a_muva_> how to open a new instance of terminal-app?
<nik90> Elleo: wonderful! Where can I find the source code for Eyrie?
<Elleo> nik90: I haven't pushed the ubuntu branch yet (just need to finish tidying up some bits first), but the meego source here: https://gitorious.org/eyrie/eyrie
<Elleo> I'll push the ubuntu branch there as well
<nik90> Elleo: thnx
<Elleo> no worries :)
<popey> OMG Elleo you are on _fire_
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> popey: I've started on an erudite port too, that's taking a bit more work updating to Qt5 though
<nik90> Elleo: what is erudite?
 * popey is looking forward to that one ☻
<Elleo> nik90: it makes it possible to use the amazon cloud reader
<Elleo> for reading kindle books
<nik90> ah nice
<nik90> Elleo: just looking at your video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmu0JLjjQac
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, you might notice it's called Firestarter in that video, which resulted in my first email from Amazon's IP lawyers :P
<Elleo> hence the name change
<Elleo> perhaps I should start angling for a job at canonical so I can get paid for all this work ;)
<nik90> Elleo: I am just currently going through your blog and looking at all the softare you created
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> nik90: now you've made me read back through my old blog posts and filled me with nostalgia :P
<nik90> Elleo: :)
<popey> Elleo:  you have net connectivity on your boat?
<Elleo> popey: yep, I get unlimited 3g access from three for about £25/month
<Elleo> it's actually faster than my net connection in Aberystwyth used to be
<Elleo> although its taken a bit of a hit since I had to start using my n9 as a hotspot instead of my nexus 4 :P
<Elleo> I might see if I can persuade network manage on the phone to act as a hotspot, my previous attempt got it running but failed to get any network traffic through it though
<Elleo> manager*
<popey> I use a mifi type thing I picked up from CEX for that
<popey> handy having to shared over wifi, but if it's your phone too, that isn't useful
<Elleo> yeah, I don't use it as my primary phone; but it's useful being able to since I get some ridiculous amount of free minutes as part of the unlimited internet package
<Elleo> if all else fails I can simply get a microsim adapter and stick it in my laptop's modem
<Elleo> but then I lose the ability to make calls again
<popey> which aquaduct is that on your twitter banner?
<popey> I have a feeling I've been over it
<Elleo> pontcysyllte
<Elleo> on the llangollen canal
<popey> http://gallery.strugglers.net/v/Narrowboat/2007/IMG_9944.jpg.html
<popey> yes, i think it is
<popey> http://strugglers.net/wiki/The_Great_Strugglers_Boat_Trip_2007 happy days
<Elleo> nice :)
<popey> lovely views up there
<Elleo> yeah, looks like you're going back over it from the Trevor direction
<popey> yeah, we went both ways, out and back
<popey> i _think_
<popey> 6 years ago, time flies
<Elleo> heh
<sr20dett> Hello I have been trying to use Qstring to change up two variables inside a url and I'm not sure how to even include the class of Qstring let alone use it. The Qt site has many things on it about Qstring but where can i find some examples or source code of useing Qstring with variables inside a url
<sr20dett> is this the wrong area for that?
<nik90> sr20dett: this is okay..its just that no body is here..today is saturday night
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-03
<bennyandthejetz> any way to call a javascript variable inside qml?
<mzanetti> hey. anyone knows if it possible yet to open the messages app with a pre filled SMS content and number. So that the user just needs to press "Send"
<popey> Elleo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/unofficial-spotify-client-arrives-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> mzanetti, i would guess the url-dispatcher is supposed to do that
<mzanetti> ogra_: tried that... doesn't dispatch anything but http[s]:// so far
<ogra_> well, i guess then waiting is in order :)
<mzanetti> yep
<Elleo> popey: cool, fame at last ;)
<nik90> Is there a library or documentation for parsing Json in qml?
<nik90> I have experience with XML in QML. quite easy actually...but I have no experience with Json
<nik90> Qml's XML ListModel has extensive documentation
<nik90> anythingn similar for JSON?
<mzanetti> nik90: maybe this helps you: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/qmljsonparser/files
<nik90> mzanetti: would it be possible to stick to javacript?
<tsimpson> nik90: use the JSON module?
<mzanetti> tsimpson: you still can't fetch something from a server
<tsimpson> what do you mean?
<nik90> tsimpson, mzanetti: I just need something to receive data from rottentomatoes which replies in JSON format
<tsimpson> can't you just fetch data, then parse it?
<nik90> tsimpson: yeah I am fine with that
<nik90> tsimpson: just not sure how to parse it
<tsimpson> JSON.parse(data)
<mzanetti> nik90: JSON.parse()
<nik90> where can I find documentation on this?
<mzanetti> let me know how you fetch it tho
<tsimpson> it's part of ECMAScript
<nik90> mzanetti: can I fetch it using XMlHttpRequest?
<nik90> and then parse using Json.parse()
<mzanetti> I don't think so. but I've never really used XMLHttpRequest
<tsimpson> I don't see why not
<tsimpson> just pass the responseText to JSON.parse
<mzanetti> tsimpson: I think I tried that once and the poroblem is that it has all sort of xml stuff in it which would make the parsing fail
<mzanetti> but you might be able to extract the json only from it somehow
<tsimpson> responseText shouldn't contain XML unless the response from the server is XML
<nik90> I got to go...But I will take a look at your json class, JSON.parse() and then come back later with more questions if necessary
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> just a thought
<nik90> this guy at https://github.com/xqwzts/my-movies/blob/master/JSONListModel/jsonpath.js
<nik90> uses a external JSON parser
<nik90> he obtains the data using xmlhttprequest
<tsimpson> nik90: this seems to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/6354270/
<mzanetti> hmm.. anyone already successfully packaged a click package that ships its own .so files?
<mzanetti> I tried with a wrapper script that exports LD_LIBRARY_PATH before calling the binary. it crashes with "Cannot create application instance" which is the same error as when the --desktop_file_hint arg is missing
<mzanetti> outch... that's it... forgot to pass it through the wrapper script
<mzanetti> stupid me
<billyd> when using this code Qt.openUrlExternally("http://www.songsterr.com/a/wa/bestMatchForQueryString?s=" + Js.song + "&a=" + Js.band);10;   the url puts null in my two variable positions
<billyd> do I need to setup javascript on startup?
<ca18det> or is that something that cannot be done? am I reading correctly that to declare a variable in qml, so you have to do it in C or JS?
<randomcpp> qt creator (ubuntu sdk edition) has a serious problem when mtp devices (android phone/tablet) are connected, it starts popping dialog and try to connect to those devices (failing repetitively)
<randomcpp> is this a known bug?
<Elleo> randomcpp: as a temporary work around you can disable its automatic attempts to connect to devices in the settings
<randomcpp> Elleo, that would be nice, I'll try to find that option
<sethj> Anyone know what this error is in Qt Creator?
<sethj> Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly.
<sethj> Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable.
<randomcpp> Elleo, where's that option?
<nik90> sethj: dont worry about that error
<nik90> sethj: you are getting that error since the HUD version on the phone is not yet available for the desktop
<nik90> sethj: rest assured when you run your app on the phone it should work without any issues
<sethj> nik90, ah.. Thanks :)
<sethj> btw, what HUD version does the phone have?
<nik90> sethj: not sure
<Elleo> randomcpp: I'm afraid I don't have the SDK installed on this machine, so I can't look it up; I just remember noticing it after coming across the same problem
<sethj> nik90, OK
<randomcpp> good night everyone
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-27
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: sorry, have been kinda away
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, np
 * akiva-thinkpad is working on a xkb tutorial
<zubozrout> Hello everyone. Could you please give me some advice regarding Qt3D. I've been trying to develop an application using Qml 3D, but although it runs just fine in the SDK, it crashes on the real device: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541987/ubuntu-touch-qt3d-2-0-crashes-on-start Thank you very much for your help.
<dholbach> good morning
<bmatusiak> any way to get around " Error: Error opening shm "  for html5 app?
<bmatusiak> i dont even know if thats the issue
<bmatusiak> anybody know why html5 apps on built on ububtu-sdk dont work?
<dpm> good morning all
<bmatusiak> gm
<dpm> hi bmatusiak
<bmatusiak> hi :P
<bmatusiak> ive been trying to debug a app on my nexus 4 and its just not loading
 * bmatusiak is frustrated 
<dpm> bmatusiak, let us know if anyone on the channel can help, but I think we'd need some more details
<bmatusiak> k let me get a log on pastebin
<bmatusiak> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CzLWGsSS
<bmatusiak> its a new html5 app project
<Jimit_> name of app ?
<bmatusiak> html5
<bmatusiak> lol
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy 110th birthday to the New York City subway! :-D
<bmatusiak> so i guess im running into a "ubuntu-html5-app-launcher" issue
<karni> mhall119: dpm: This module is broken (indicates online true, when device is disconnected) -- where should I report? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity/
<DanChapman> karni, i've been having the same issue. You should file against indicator-network
<DanChapman> https://launchpad.net/indicator-network
<karni> DanChapman: thank you
<dpm> ok, thanks DanChapman!
<DanChapman> karni: seems it's just been filed 1386109
<DanChapman> bug 1386109
<ubot5> bug 1386109 in Network Menu "com.ubuntu.connectivity1.NetworkingStatus.Status is always online" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386109
<karni> DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1386109
<karni> ha, right :)
<dpm> ajalkane, good work with the file manager new header. Sorry I didn't have much time to spend on looking at the designs, but after having tested the branch now, it looks really good
<ajalkane> dpm: good to hear. I'm really happy how it turned out. Akiva did some great work on it too, the scrollable path bar is his creation
<dpm> ajalkane, I love the scrolling bar, yeah
<dpm> ajalkane, I'll be filing a few small bugs after usage, but I think it looks fantastic
<ajalkane> dpm: please do
<dpm> ajalkane, here you go -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bugs?field.tag=new-header
<ajalkane> hah... good old purple header. I have no idea how to get rid of that
<popey> ajalkane: how was your flight back?
<ajalkane> popey: went well, slept most of the time ;). You?
<popey> very well, didnt sleeep ☻
<popey> recovered on the weekend
<ajalkane> heh... yeah I'm feeling like it's night right now. Woke up at 2am last night and couldn't sleep. ETA of recovery: wednesday
<dpm> :-)
<ahayzen> popey, did you guys have a meeting earlier?
<dholbach> ahayzen, I think popey has a day off today
<ahayzen> dholbach, thanks :)
<dpm> hey ahayzen, got home back allright?
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah i got back fine thanks :) how was your trip?
<dpm> ahayzen, glad to hear that. Good too, uneventful :)
<ahayzen> dpm, \o/ me and victor are just landing what is hopefully gonna be the last few mps against the remix until it is ready (yn)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> awesome
<ahayzen> dpm, we were discussing last night what to work on next and there wasn't really anything other than the stuff we are waiting on design for
<dpm> ahayzen, ok, I think one thing will be to align the scope and music apps (as per the discussions last week, not sure we can share any data, but we can perhaps look at consistence - e.g. artist artwork to be the same, etc). What designs are you waiting for atm?
<ahayzen> dpm, we are both now sourcing the album art from the same service so they should be exactly the same
<ahayzen> dpm, we are waiting for designs on a few minor things there is a list somewhere.... eg dialogs
<ahayzen> dpm, but yes i agree that we should look at bringing the designs of scope/app as close as possible
<popey> hey ahayzen
<dpm> ahayzen, ack. If you could find out where that list of missing designs is, I can ask design to take a look at them
<ahayzen> popey, o/
<popey> AIUI jouni is on vacation
<popey> we can speak to john in our meeting tomorrow
<popey> but feel free to ping jouni mails in the meantime.
<ahayzen> cool ... most of them aren't that important so don't think they should block us attempting to start the process of landing remix when it is ready...they are more nice to have things
<popey> not sure when he's back
<popey> right
<ahayzen> Victor> "Playlist dialogs, empty state pages, walkthrough pages"
<ahayzen> popey, dpm basically the TODO work items for jouni + a walkthrough (although that has lower priority than the work items)
<ahayzen> basically we need... [jounihelminen] Provide designs for empty state no music: TODO
<ahayzen> [jounihelminen] Provide designs for empty state no recent: TODO
<ahayzen> [jounihelminen] Designs for Add/Edit/Delete playlists dialogues: TODO
<ahayzen> ..and i guess empty state no playlists as well
<dpm> ok, thanks ahayzen, I moved jouni's TODOs to this week and added one for walkthrough
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/music-app/+spec/music-remix-2.0
<dpm> will add empty state no playlists too
<ahayzen> dpm, cool i'll go through them all in a minute and double check as some of them may have been done at the sprint eg [jounihelminen] Designs for AddToPlaylist picker: TODO
<dpm> thanks ahayzen!
<ahayzen> dpm, let me know when you have stopped editing the blueprint so we don't cause chaos ;)
<dpm> ahayzen, done :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<Coa> hello
<Coa> Is this the right channel to talk about Ubuntu Touch apps?
<daker> Coa: yes
<Coa> Just testing them out, the message you get when you use Hint option too much in Sudoku App is hilarious.
<brendand> ahayzen, i assume you fixed the Repeat function in the revamped music app?
<ahayzen> brendand, what was broken with it?
<brendand> ahayzen, everything - afaict
<popey> bug number?
<ahayzen> hah brendand any steps ?
 * ahayzen pretends that shuffle works perfectly
<brendand> ahayzen, not Shuffle - repeat
<brendand> ahayzen, shuffle does work perfectly
<ahayzen> yeah don't start looking at shuffle ;) it is broken if u go backwards...but we were waiting for background playlists in media-hub before fixing that
<ahayzen> brendand, so what is broken it repeat?
<ahayzen> *with repeat
<brendand> ahayzen, play an album, then turn repeat on
<ahayzen> yep
<dpm> ahayzen, I can't for the life of me find out where the purple actions header comes from on bug 1386208 - you guys have been doing a lot of work on theming the music app, would you know what could be adding the colour to the file manager's header actions?
<ubot5> bug 1386208 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Purple actions on the header" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386208
<ahayzen> dpm, "a lot of work on theming" heh ... we just set the headerColor and backgroundColor in the MainView
<brendand> ahayzen, then skip, or wait until the track ends
<brendand> ahayzen, it always goes to the next one
<ahayzen> brendand, yeah when it reaches the end of the list it loops around
<dpm> ahayzen, you just make it sound easy :-)
<ahayzen> brendand, ah are you thinking repeat should be repeat that track?
<ahayzen> brendand, repeat means that when the end of the queue is reached it starts over instead of stopping...not repeating the same song
<ahayzen> dpm, i would point you to the code but getting 503's from lp
<dpm> ahayzen, no worries. I know how to set the header, footer & co colours, there must be something else I'm missing
<ahayzen> brendand, we were thinking of having 3 states... no repeat, repeat all and repeat one but we only have no repeat/repeat all for now
<ahayzen> dpm, basically we do backgroundColor: "#1e1e23" headerColor: "#1e1e23" in the MainView
<ahayzen> dpm, otherwise i would talk to t1mp about it if you can't figure it out
<brendand> ahayzen, that's interesting
<ahayzen> brendand, with repeat set to off... note it will only stop if the end of the track is reached...if you are on the last track and select next with repeat off it *will* loop around
 * nik90 waves
 * popey waves to nik90 
<nik90> popey: hey hey how is it going?
<popey> great, having a day off after the sprint ☻
<zubozrout> Hello, does anyone have any thoughts on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541987/ubuntu-touch-qt3d-2-0-crashes-on-start ... it seems importing Qt3D 2.0 causes my app to crash on the device, but it runs nicely on my desktop. Thank you very much.
<nik90> popey: cool, enjoy
<popey> zubozrout: fails on the desktop here
<popey> file:///home/alan/qt3dtest/main.qml:2 module "Qt3D" is not installed
<zubozrout> Hmm, I've got it running in the SDK.
<popey> inside the emulator?
<popey> aha!
<zubozrout> Nope, just with the "run" button.
<popey> got it working, i had a missing package
<popey> qtdeclarative5-qt3d-plugin is installable on the desktop, but it's not pre-installed on the device images
<zubozrout> Ok, than it is possible it is missing on my tablet too.
<popey> very likely
<popey> the question is, od we even want to install it
<popey> *do
<zubozrout> Hmm, but this https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-qt3d-cylinder/tree/master/src works on my tablet.
<popey> that's a question for Mirv / bzoltan_
<popey> thats c++
<zubozrout> Ok
<popey> the missing bit is the qml plugin
<popey> zubozrout: i can email the necessary people and cc you on it, if you would like?
<zubozrout> I understand, anyway, thanks for solving my little mystery :)
<popey> np
<zubozrout> If you could, please do so, as I think it should be installed by default. It is easy to develop in :).
<popey> done
<zubozrout> I'll try to install the package on my tablet, to see if it works.
<popey> Thanks for not asking how I knew your email address ㋛
<ogra_> popey, zubozrout, i would put all my betrs on the fact that Qt3D is only compiled for GL ... so it wont work on touch at all
<popey> interesting.
<ogra_> i might be wrong though :)
<ogra_> Mirv or rsalveti could tell (the latter is on vacation though)
<popey> i mailed mirv and zoltan
<zubozrout> Oh, thanks - I haven't noticed the email you sent me. And I am not surprised, since you had to authorize dozens of my software-center app changes, sorry for that.
<popey> ☻
<zubozrout> Anyway, there is one more thing, maybe you can give me some hint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541214/how-can-i-detect-screen-rotation-with-qml
<popey> ogra_: well, there is a thing that uses qt3d in the store which works, is just the qml bit missing
<ogra_> ah, k ... then it must be fine indeed
<mhall119> nik90: are you going to be a track lead for appdev this UOS?
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone know how to fix the urlhandler when it starts eg opening calendar instead of music, is there something i can reset somewhere?
<nik90> mhall119: I can't be a track lead this time since I still have my 2nd exam coming up on Nov 7th which I will be busy with
<mhall119> ah, no worried, best of luck on the exams
<nik90> thnx. I will be ofc taking part in the UOS itself
<popey> Any of you know of an application/tool which can be used to create a decision tree?
<popey> something which exports to html would be a bonus.
<ahayzen> popey, Dia is pretty good at doing any sort of diagrams with lots of export options
<popey> yeah, i wanted to make a thing like this:- http://popey.com/~alan/helpdesk/showTree.html?1414434711
<popey> something that lets me brain dump in and get out something like a web page people can answer questions in and get to an answer
<ahayzen> popey, maybe Dia isn't the right tool then ;)
<popey> yeah.
<popey> starting to think that some kind of graphical adventure creator is the right tool!
<ahayzen> popey, write an app in QML to do it ;)
<popey> funny man
<ahayzen> popey, then export HTML via content-hub aha
<popey> Now look.
<popey> Seriously, interactive fiction engines might well be the right tool here
<mihir> popey: is it kind of survey ?
<popey> nah, more a helpdesk
<popey> "Oh, so your system broke, lets figure out a solution"
<mhall119> zbenjamin: would you be able to be a UOS track lead for the appdev track?
<mhall119> also, any core app developers who can be a track lead for us this cycle?
<vitimiti> Is it recommended better using anchors or Qt layout for the layout of the screens?
<davmor2> popey: see if there is a plugin for libreoffice :) It can create static html pages if it is anything like old open office :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> o/
<DanChapman> good morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Animation Day! :-D
<dpm> ahayzen, I installed the latest music app from trunk, it looks really really good!
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks me and victor are testing at the moment..we're hoping this will be nearly the final
<popey> ahayzen: shall we crank a click out?
<ahayzen> popey, not yet still testing :)
<popey> kk
<ahayzen> popey, i'll ping you when we think its good
<popey> ok. ta
<ahayzen> hopefully this will be one of the last click builds
<dpm> ahayzen, there is a comment on this branch about deleting the database. I understand this is only relevant to developers jumping between branches, but for users the database migration will be transparent? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-recent-db-changes/+merge/239665
<ahayzen> dpm. yeah it is one way though... so you can't go back...and it will delete your recent data (no attempt to migrate as that would be quite complicated and your recent data changes anyway)
<dpm> ok, makes sense
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah it was just a note to testers really to expect bad things if they attempted to go back
<dpm> ok, thanks for clarifying :)
<ahayzen> dpm, bug 1386613 is by design but with the db changes it could be quite easy to accept files on their own now
<ubot5> bug 1386613 in Ubuntu Music App "[Remix] Only songs played from the Artists tab get added to the Recent tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386613
<ahayzen> dpm, bug 1386605 'header' you refer to is the tab header?
<ubot5> bug 1386605 in Ubuntu Music App "[Remix] On single album view, the header comes back with a vengeance" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386605
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, the tab header does not hide
<dpm> well, it hides for a split second, and then bounces back
<ahayzen> dpm, interesting i wonder if that is us || UITK
<dpm> ahayzen, not sure where it comes from, but the Songs tab, the Queue page and other places behave as expected
<ahayzen> dpm, interesting
<ahayzen> dpm, it seems to happen on the songsPage if you release over the header (the bit with a blurred background)?
<ahayzen> dpm, or basically *sometimes* it reappears sometimes it doesn't lol
<dpm> ahayzen, it doesn't seem to happen to me on the songs tab. The header seems to behave and stay hidden :)
<ahayzen> dpm, we refer to the songsPage as the page after selecting an album...and the songs tab is the tracks tab
<dpm> until I start scrolling in the other direction, where it appears as expected
<dpm> ahayzen, aaaah
<dpm> ok
<dpm> so I was talking about the tracks tab
<ahayzen> dpm, our autopilot test names got horribly confusing at one point
<dpm> ahayzen, gotcha. So yeah, I can reproduce it on songsPage. The tab header always reappears.
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah weird i'll look at it when i'm back from uni
<dpm> ahayzen, no worries, just a small thing I noticed
<ahayzen> bug 1386628 will be fun :) i had plans for that with the old app...i wonder what is causing it to be slow with the new one as a lot has changed
<ubot5> bug 1386628 in Ubuntu Music App "[Remix] Long delay between tapping a song and showing the "Now playing" view" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386628
<popey> nik90: are we any closer to landing the location branch? I am finding location detection to be pretty robust now.
<nik90> popey: I didn't look into it recently. I can review my branch and see if there is anything else that needs to be done to complete it.
<popey> nik90: thanks.
<popey> seb128: do you know if we have a bug filed for calendar not starting on desktop ?
<seb128> popey, not that I know
<popey> seb128: did you say you knew what component the issue was in?
<popey> I am seeing 403 errors in the terminal which may or may not be related
<seb128> popey, I think some people said it was an issue with e-d-s
<seb128> not sure if that's true
<popey> plausible ☻
 * popey files a bug
<davmor2> popey: WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.10" so what is the current framework?
<popey> davmor2: adb shell ls -l /usr/share/click/frameworks/
<davmor2> popey: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 42 Oct 14 17:37 ubuntu-sdk-14.10.framework hmmm so it just hates me then I don't blame it :)
<popey> are you on trusty or utopic?
<popey> also, it's a warning
<ogra_> so ignorant
<davmor2> popey: utopic
<davmor2> popey: indeed but I'm assuming I shouldn't have a warning if it is correct though right?
<popey> yeah, dunno why it's complaining
<mihir> popey: it runs fine when i run application on my device.
<popey> mihir: same here, but not on desktop
<mihir> sorry i meant machine :|
<popey> wondering if we're missing a package or if something is newer in rtm than utopic
<popey> odd
<popey> oh
<mihir> i did that on saturday before i left DC
<mihir> and i am on utopic
<mihir> could you pastebin the errors ?
<mihir> popey: one more input required for calendar choice page
<mihir> 1). http://i.imgur.com/7MyWwGh.png
<mihir> 2).http://i.imgur.com/Vca7oLq.png
<mihir> popey: hmm i see , i don't have sync account because of that i might be able to run on desktop.
<nik90> popey: I updated the clock location branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793. It seems to work fine now on my rtm stable #5 image. Woohoo. However as mentioned in the comment I would like additional people to test it and see if it works as expected since it prominently shown in the main clock page.
<popey> mihir: i pasted the error in the bug
<mihir> popey: yes i see
<nik90> mihir: if you got time later, mind giving a hand at testing https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793, the instructions are mentioned in the MP description. No code review necessary. Just real life testing on the device.
<popey> mihir: i think the coloured blocks should be square.
<nik90> davmor2, balloons: I would appreciate your help as well ^^
<mihir> popey: that means 2nd option ?
<popey> yes
<mihir> popey: okay great :)
<mihir> nik90: sure will do that :)
<mihir> popey: for your reference , we have closed all strike items :- http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<davmor2> nik90: I will be doing a lot of flashing today so I can look latter when things have calmed down
<nik90> mihir: just report back your testing results in the MP comments since I won't be online on IRC due to my exams.
<popey> yeah, i saw that earlier mihir, nice one!
<nik90> davmor2: no hurry
<mihir> nik90: sure I'll comment there :)
<mihir> nik90: all the best for our exams :)
<nik90> thnx mate
 * nik90 is off
<mihir> popey: okay :)
<dpm> zsombi, could you give us a hand with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1386208 - we've got no idea where the purple comes from in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1386208/+attachment/4246224/+files/purple.png so some guidance would help already
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386208 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Purple actions on the header" [Low,Triaged]
<davmor2> popey: made the mistake of not using the sdk is now published
<popey> hah
<zsombi> dpm: we found this bug during the sprint, it comes from an old palette value that hasn't been specified by the UX since the color schemes got more complex than they were...
<zsombi> dpm: the old background color of SuruDark was purple, and that color hasn't been changed since.
<zsombi> dpm: it is a toolkit bug
<davmor2> popey: oh by the way the http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/ is wrong it say 128x128 icon and it is 256x256 for myapps
<popey> davmor2: scroll down, see big orange button "Report a bug on this site"
<davmor2> popey: ha nice :)  I hadn't scrolled down that far :)
<popey> davmor2: also, i think that button won't work properly, looks like it should fill fields in
<popey> try it
<davmor2> popey: it adds reported from and the url
<popey> did it work though?
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1386662
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386662 in Ubuntu App Developer site "icon size is wrong say 128x128 but myapps only accept 256x256" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: ^
<popey> nice!
 * popey confirms
<dpm> zsombi, ok, thanks. So is there any workaround we can use for the app? And what is the toolkit's bug number, so that we can reference it in the file manager bug?
<t1mp> dpm: 1386208 ;)
<t1mp> I thought we had a bug for it, but I couldn't find one
<zsombi> dpm: I don't think we had any special bug for that, colors in general get broken when the mainview starts to do gradients, and I think it's because it starts to grab SuruGradient, and not SuruDark... But I also assigned the bug to the toolkit
<zsombi> t1mp: dpm: there was teh MainView.backgroundColor is unusable bug...
<dpm> t1mp, zsombi, ah, nice, thanks! So why does it not affect other apps? Can we work around it while it's not fixed in the toolkit?
<zsombi> t1mp: dpm: so we have to get rid of teh SuruGradient theme
<t1mp> zsombi: where is that bug?
<zsombi> dpm: those who use gradients in teh MainView they will have probs
<zsombi> t1mp: the MainView one?
<zsombi> t1mp: hmm... seems it got marked as invalid?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, I couldn't find it
<dpm> zsombi, from, what you are saying, I understand that they'll have problems. But basically, if an app uses a gradient there is no workaround (i.e. overriding the theme) that can be used?
<zsombi> dpm: of course there is! but you'll get binding loops :/
<zsombi> t1mp: cannot find it either...
<zsombi> dpm: but we can fix it
<t1mp> zsombi: the StyledItem is internal in MainView, so apps cannot easily override it
<zsombi> dpm: I mean to not to use SuruGradient
<t1mp> zsombi: this is in the MainViewStyle:
<zsombi> t1mp: why would they? they can set Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark" right?
<t1mp>         property string theme: (ColorUtils.luminance(styledItem.backgroundColor) >= 0.85) ? "Ambiance" :
<t1mp>                                 (isGradient ? "SuruGradient" : "SuruDark")
<zsombi> t1mp: ^^
<zsombi> t1mp: that does not forbid an app to use a different theme, right?
<zsombi> t1mp: but yes, the fix is not to use SuruGradient at all!
<t1mp> uhm. yeah
<t1mp> zsombi: can you comment the workaround in the bug report? that's useful for the app developers :)
<zsombi> t1mp: sure...
<dpm> I don't think I can quite follow - i.e. I don't even know what SuruGradient is or whether we're using it in file manager
<dpm> elopio, are you around today?
<zsombi> dpm: once upon atime, there were three King Themes: Ambiance, SuruDark and SuruGradient. They were ruling over the apps one after each other depending on the luminance of the background and whether the lands had separate colors for header and/or footer. Then the sorcerers came and decided to dismiss SuruGradient, being the evil and thus mainenance on that has been dropped
<zsombi> dpm: but, unfortunately the evil cannot be removed easily from the Garden of Eden, so the ancient logic choosing the ruler had staid there, which now messes up teh kingdom...
<zsombi> :)
<dpm> zsombi, shall we then live happily ever after? :-)
<zsombi> dpm: we shall, once we give enough treasure to the kingdom chooser, so the SuruGradient will be ruled out for good
<zsombi> dpm: and, as the themes themselves are not part of the public API of the toolkit, we perhaps can simply remove it from the package
<dpm> zsombi, awesome, and what shall we then recommend to the valiant knights of the ancient order of File Manager, to set Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark", or not to use a gradient at all?
<zsombi> dpm: now, the question is if this bug is a critical one or not...
<dpm> zsombi, it definitely isn't critical, so I'm just trying to find out the best way to remove that purple from file manager
<zsombi> dpm: they should hope that the force is with them, and do the workaround till the bug is fixed
<zsombi> dpm: so, may the 4th be with app developers who use gradients in their apps :)
<dpm> thanks zsombi, may the force be with you too :)
<zsombi> t1mp: do U wanna take the Jedi sword? ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: or I could fix it, however this bug ain't seems to be critical...
<zsombi> t1mp: trhe other one was
<zsombi> ehh
<sverzegnassi> dpm, do you have some time to talk about the docviewer-app?
<dpm> hi sverzegnassi, sure! How are you? Are you back home already?
<t1mp> zsombi: what's the other one?
<zsombi> t1mp: I foudn teh bug, I'll fix it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1356779
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356779 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.backgroundColor is not usable any more" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> t1mp: it was marked as invalid.
<sverzegnassi> dpm, I'm fine! I come back home on Sunday, the return flight was definitely better than the outbound one
 * zsombi brb
<t1mp> zsombi: I marked the new bug as a duplicate
<dpm> sverzegnassi, cool :)
<dpm> t1mp, zsombi, after a quick test, it seems adding Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark" to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/filemanager.qml#L273 did not quite work. Anything that I might have missed?
<zsombi> dpm: hmm...
<zsombi> dpm: uhh... actually it won't you're right, because the SuruGradient uses the same MainViewStyle as Ambiance is using, so changing the theme will roll back the default logic :(
<dpm> argh
<t1mp> dpm: then the quick fix is not to use a gradient background
<dpm> t1mp, yeah, I've just tested that, and it seems it will be the way to go
<dpm> thanks guys
<t1mp> dpm: yes, for now. Until we get a proper fix in
<t1mp> zsombi: perhaps we should add a property Item background to the MainView?
<t1mp> hmm.. maybe that's not even needed
<t1mp> if the MainView contents is simply being clipped behind the header, apps can simply put the background Item behind the MainView
<zsombi> dpm: one way to get the same background is to create a rectangle and set it's z to -1
<zsombi> dpm: then don't set the colors to MainView yet
<t1mp> zsombi: no need to set z to -1 if the background Item is in the qml file before the MainView (not inside it)
<t1mp> so Item { id: background }; MainView { }, or even Item { id: background; MainView { } }
<zsombi> t1mp: well, yes, unless someone uses QuickUtils.rootItem().backgroundColor... as then teh rootItem won't be teh MainView...
<t1mp> zsombi: or de we rely on MainView being the root item in the tree?
<zsombi> t1mp: afaik toolkit doesn't but you never know...
<zsombi> t1mp: well, QuickUtils is not even supported as public API...
<t1mp> zsombi: if you put the background inside MainView, even with z=-1, it will be clipped by contentsClipper inside the MainView
<t1mp> that is there to hide mainview contents behind the (transparent) header
<dpm> t1mp, zsombi, that's a bit too hardcore for me, I'll go with "no gradient" for now. Now I'm getting a black actions toolbar in the header. That's ok, better than purple, but does that mean that the toolbar can only be either black or light grey? So what if I write a Dropbox app and I want it to be blue?
<zsombi> dpm: yes, we were already talking about this, and there's a slight problem implementing that :( So we either take a color of we mak eit transparent, so teh background color will be taken. This needs design input as well
<t1mp> zsombi: I solved it for the header divider. We can use the same approach for the panel, if design agrees
<dpm> zsombi, what's the current logic? If there is a color set as headerColor it's SuruDark (i.e. header actions black) and if there isn't, it's Ambiance (i.e. header actions light grey)?
<t1mp> dpm:         property string theme: (ColorUtils.luminance(styledItem.backgroundColor) >= 0.85) ? "Ambiance" :
<t1mp>                                 (isGradient ? "SuruGradient" : "SuruDark")
<zsombi> t1mp: dpm was asking for teh header divider solution :)
<t1mp> the new logic for the header divider (which has not landed yet) is:             dividerColor: Qt.darker(background.headerColor, 1.1)
<t1mp> the current/old header divider uses a semi-transparent dark image for the background
<zsombi> t1mp: right, so we can get the background color transferred to the header colors as well...
<t1mp> zsombi: yes
<t1mp> zsombi: shall I take https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1356779 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356779 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.backgroundColor is not usable any more" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> (tomorrow..)
<zsombi> t1mp: well, you could, however that falls back on the theme autochoose, but not to teh header color chosing
<ajalkane> dpm: Mayhaps after your changes also the "Open With" dialog works correctly?
<zsombi> t1mp: so the one we're talking about is a different one
 * dpm tries
<t1mp> zsombi: ok, you keep it. :)
<zsombi> t1mp: so you or dpm shoudl fila a bug for the above discussed one
<t1mp> zsombi: so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1386208 is not a dupe..
<dpm> ajalkane, unfortunately, it doesn't :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356779 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "duplicate for #1386208 MainView.backgroundColor is not usable any more" [High,Confirmed]
<ajalkane> ah, too bad
<zsombi> t1mp: well, partly yes, but the other part we just discussed is not
<t1mp> Dialogs all have a light background now, that was by design
<t1mp> ajalkane: ^
<zsombi> t1mp: dpm: and in my vision this misscoloring is not low priority, but pretty high
<t1mp> zsombi: you are the one who gave it Low priority 1h ago
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, because teh app's priority was low...
<zsombi> t1mp: unduped it, and rised to High
<ajalkane> t1mp: I don't know if you can call it a dialog, it's a "Page"
<zsombi> sorry, rose :D
<t1mp> zsombi: ok
<t1mp> ajalkane: true, a Page is not a Dialog
<t1mp> (I was referring to the Dialog component)
<dpm> t1mp, zsombi, ok, so I know how we can fix the purple header actions for now. Any ideas on how to fix bug 1386212 ?
<ubot5> bug 1386212 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Unreadable "Applications" header on "Open with" dialog" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386212
<ajalkane> It's something about ContentHubPeerPicker component.
<ajalkane> This might work on that? Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"
<zsombi> dpm: well, perhaps by setting a readable color to teh text would help, right?
<zsombi> dpm: I mean noone should expect that all components will magically work with all colors :)
<ajalkane> aye optimally one would want the whole page to follow File Manager's theme and not have white background
<dpm> ajalkane, where's the content hub code in the app? I can't find a reference to ContentHubPeerPicker
<dpm> ah, found it
<dpm> ContentPeerPicker
<ajalkane> yeah, something like that :)
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, Welcome back from the sprint or whatever you were doing. I am basically a free agent at the moment, if you have any project that needs shoring up.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, o/
<dpm> hey akiva-thinkpad o/
<akiva-thinkpad> \o
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, good work with the file manager header!
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks; ajalkane helped a lot with it.
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, would you be interested in looking at these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bugs?field.tag=new-header
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, yep!
<ajalkane> howdy akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, okay I'll see if we can close all the bugs in it then.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, what is the status of the RTM; is that done now? Are there any sprints or deadlines were aiming for?
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, essentially we're continually working with manufacturers. We're ramping up and having biweekly milestones to fix all critical bugs for the final image
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, good to know. Do we know if the full suite of core apps will be used?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: no, thats up to the manufacturer really. all of them are in the store though.
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ah cool.
<dpm> ajalkane, if you happen to be around, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/kill-purple/+merge/239860 - if that one looks ok and lands, I think we should then upload to the store
<elopio> dpm: here
<elopio> how can I help you?
<dpm> hola elopio, hope you had a nice flight back
<dpm> elopio, a couple of contributors have revived the docviewer project
<elopio> dpm: I did, thanks. It was short this time.
<dpm> nice :)
<dpm> elopio, so I submitted a branch to make it easier to contribute and to clean things up: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-docviewer-app/add-plugin/+merge/237545
<dpm> elopio, it needs the tests to be adapted to current AP practices, as I think the AP code is outdated. Would you mind having a look at it?
<elopio> dpm: so, the tests need to pass the name of the file to open in a desktop file? that's what we are missing now?
<ajalkane> dpm: sure, I skimmed through the commit and it looks good to me. Great to get rid of the purple header actions!
<dpm> elopio, not sure, tbh. What I saw on the tests is that they were complaining that we're using deprecated emulators modules
<dpm> ajalkane, thanks. If it looks good to you, would you mind top-approving too?
<ajalkane> yeah of course, sorry forgot about it
<elopio> dpm: that is just a warning. Not necessary to fix on your MP that is already too big.
<elopio> it's already reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1341681
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341681 in dialer-app "Autopilot tests should stop using deprecated emulators module" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> this is the error:
<elopio>     self.arch_dir = glob.glob('%s/obj-*' % self.build_dir)[0]
<elopio> IndexError: list index out of range
<elopio> I'll see what weird thing is happening there.
<dpm> elopio, yes, that's exactly what confused me when I was looking at it last week.
<dpm> I don't even understand why the arch_dir is required for the tests
<elopio> dpm: well, this is something you are adding on your branch
<elopio> 1867	+ self.arch_dir = glob.glob('%s/obj-*' % self.build_dir)[0]
<elopio> that's not in trunk.
<dpm> elopio, yeah, my bad, I merged another branch from someone who had taken care of the AP tests, but it was at the sprint, and I didn't have much time to look at it.
<elopio> I think that you should be able to launch the local location binary by using just the binary name, without the full path.
<elopio> dpm: can you make the core apps ppa for vivid?
<karni> Anyone has experience/had problems while playing video using Video component in QML? Or would you suggest MediaPlayer? I tried webview, but doesn't seem to work in all cases.
<dpm> elopio, sorry, got busy with something else. Yes, I can set up the PPA for vivid
<ajalkane> Anyone know what this error is, I'm trying to run from QtCreator FileManager on device: http://pastebin.com/mzDWNWcD
<ajalkane> Short version: ImportError: cannot import name UpstartAppLaunch, introspection typelib not found
<dpm> elopio, actually, no, they land there from Jenkins, IIRC, so no daily builds. fginther, could we enable vivid .deb builds for the core apps in Jenkins?
<dpm> ajalkane, looks like you've got a missing package, but I can't tell which or where (desktop or device)
<fginther> dpm, the vivid transisiton work is in progress. How soon do you need the vivid packages in the PPA?
<popey> dpm: robert schroll saw that last week too
<dpm> fginther, I'm in no rush, but elopio was asking for it
<popey> he said there was something missing but we didnt know what
<elopio> dpm: fginther: I can install a virtual machine with utopic to install the deb. I want to see if we need the full path to launch the app when it is installed from the deb.
<elopio> I can also build the deb here. So no rush.
<dpm> elopio, or you can use the emulator
<fginther> elopio, thanks for the input. Everything should be in place this week, but let us know if there is an urgent need for a specific package
<fginther> elopio, dpm, and just FYI, please start pinging the CI vanguard (which is usually 'cihelp') in #ubunut-ci-eng. It makes it easier to record requests
<dpm> ok, thanks fginther
<elopio> ack
<dpm> ajalkane, popey, looks similar to bug 1327066 - Arto, is your Qt Creator up to date, are you running Ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10 on the desktop?
<ubot5> bug 1327066 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "upstart-app-launch was renamed to ubuntu-app-launch, launching apps from SDK broken" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327066
<popey> oh could be.
<dpm> ajalkane, do you have any of these 2 packages installed? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=UbuntuAppLaunch&mode=filename&suite=utopic&arch=any
<dpm> elopio, ok, so at least for running locally (i.e. .deb not installed), that arch_dir thing is not needed. I managed to get the tests running, but now the complaint is about the app not being able to receive an argument as the path of the document to open
<elopio> dpm: yes, I managed to install it. autopilot will call which to find the full path.
<elopio> dpm: so, if you call the autopilot LaunchUpstartApp to start it, you can pass the path to the file as an argument.
<elopio> the same for LaunchTestApp
<elopio> the only problem is when you launch the app with LaunchClickApp. That's where the only way to pass arguments is through the command line.
<elopio> I mean, through the desktop file.
<elopio> dpm: on the setup, you only have launch_test_application. So you just have to pass the file path as arg to launch_test_installed and launch_test_local
<dpm> elopio, let me have a look, not sure I quite get it yet
<elopio> you are already doing it. Not sure why it's failing for you. Let me give it a try.
<dpm> elopio, actually, wait. So, after removing the glob.glob() line, I can get the tests to run and pass locally
<dpm> elopio, so the question is why they fail on Jenkins. Do we just need to have that line removed?
<elopio> dpm: I think it will work on jenkins without that line, yes. It look correct.
<elopio> what we are missing is how to find the binary location when compiled into a build dir.
<elopio> remember the discussions we had about passing the build path from cmake to the test scripts?
<karni> So, I can't play a video. Anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721620/ -- This uses MediaPlayer and VideoOutput
<karni> jut sits there, silently, nothing is happening. autoLoad and autoPlay are set to true
<karni> path is correct (I adb pulled and was able to play the file on my PC)
<karni> the file has been recorded with krillin.
<dpm> elopio, not sure I quite follow. That's exactly what I'm doing: I built the app from Qt creator locally (different build and source dir) and the tests run fine - I'm using that CMakeLists.txt.user parser that reads the build dir from there
<elopio> dpm: by removing that line, what you did is that the local compiled binary is not found, so it launches the installed binary.
<elopio> I think that jenkins won't have a local compiled binary because it generally installs the deb or the click.
<elopio> so jenkins will be fine. We need to find a solution to locate the compiled binary for the cases you don't want to run the installed one.
<dpm> elopio, no, I don't have an installed binary, that is, I don't have the package installed
<elopio> dpm: then it doesn't make any sense :)
<elopio> maybe you don't need that line to find the locallly compiled one.
<dpm> elopio, that's exactly what I'm saying :) The CMakeLists.txt.user parser finds the build directory and the binary
<elopio> dpm: okay then :) I wonder why that line was added, but if it works for you without it, things should just work.
<elopio> we need to clean the way the app is started, to copy the strategy from the other apps. But we better wait for your branch to land to avoid a bigger mess.
<dpm> elopio, it works for me (local build), but I think Jenkins would rather follow your setup (installed package) - did you remove the glob.glob() line and then the tests passed?
<elopio> dpm: well, I got the installed app launching.
<elopio> the tests are failing, not yet sure why. But that part seems to work
<dpm> elopio, are you getting the same failure as Jenkins?
<elopio> dpm: no, I removed the glob, removed the not used import, and changed the local location to not use the arch, just to get that part skiped.
<elopio> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'TextArea' and properties {'objectName': 'textAreaMain'}.
<elopio> that's what I got.
<dpm> oh, wow, that fails in an even more interesting way
<ajalkane> dpm: I have this file: /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/UbuntuAppLaunch-2.typelib
<ajalkane> But I just realized this might be because the arm kit has to be updated
<dpm> aha
<elopio> dpm: I might be missing dependencies, because the window is empty.
<elopio> but if it works for you, jenkins on utopic should work. Please make the change and then we will see the new jenkins results.
<dpm> elopio, yeah, pushed the change 10 mins ago, waiting for the Jenkins job to get triggered
<mihir> hey any idea we have changed any permission issues on desktop , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721791/ ?
<mihir> popey: we might have got some changes in permission i believe that's why it is failing on desktop
<popey> mihir: permission on what?
<mihir> popey: may be it looks like it is not able to access the online accounts :|
<mihir> popey: if you just stop syncing it runs with no issues :|
<mihir> popey: i might be wrong though.
<popey> yeah, i see that.
<popey> ahayzen: heya
<ahayzen> popey, yo
 * ahayzen pretends to be wide awake and alert
<popey> hah, join the rest of the channel
<popey> ahayzen: jouni is back tomorrow.
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> How's it going today? (slow as a result of jet lag?)
<popey> I saw you guys merging late last night
<ahayzen> popey, good ... i was up until 5am this morning then had 9am lectures ... so not really jet lag just lack of sleep in general aha
<popey> ahhh
<elopio> dpm: you need to remove the unused import
<elopio> jenkins does static checks before running the tests.
<ahayzen> popey, but we did *lots* of landings... we just need to iron out the bugs then build a click  and hopefully this is it lol
<popey> "that's all"
 * ahayzen thanks dpm for testing and reporting bugs from the latest remix branch
<ahayzen> popey, yeah "that's all"
<mihir> popey: turning off and on again works :D
 * mihir reminds of THE IT CROWD ;)
<popey> ☻
<mihir> popey: can you try ?
<popey> mihir: what? rebooting my pc?
<popey> sure.
<mihir> nah
<mihir> popey: the online account :|
<popey> i have
<popey> what? remove and re-add?
<mihir> and wait for while , i just toggled , Google account off, calendar sync on-off and it has stared :|
<popey> ok, will test that in a short while and report on the bug
<mihir> popey: okay thanks.
<mihir> but i am still not able to get what exactly the issue is.
<popey> ditto, will test more.
<popey> will try adding other accounts too
<popey> ahayzen: Anything we need to discuss then?
<ahayzen> popey, erm... don't think so we just need to fix the bugs and then tell u to build a click :) ... so hopefully in the next 24hrs or so
<popey> ok!
<ahayzen> popey, are you able to run the latest branch as well for testing purposes?
<popey> sure thing
 * popey pulls
<popey> ahayzen: rev 713>?
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :) you should notice faster startup times as *loads* of things are in async now
<ahayzen> popey, yep :)
<popey> ASYNC ALL THE THINGS!
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> literally
<ahayzen> i've seen startup times of ~2.5-3s from ~6s :D
<popey> blimey
 * popey needs more music
<ahayzen> popey, heh my device is full of music ... i've only got 3% space left lol
<popey> erk
<popey> installed
<ahayzen> popey, oh yeah battery life is awesome i managed to play music on the whole of the flgiht back and the bus so like 8hrs and it only used ~50% battery :)
<popey> blimey
<davmor2> popey: I already posted you a link to musics but you turned your nose up to it :P
<mihir> ahayzen: that's sounds amazing :D
<mihir> ahayzen: also your flight was delayed little :P
<ahayzen> mihir, yeah ... again lol ... how was your trip back?
<dpm> ahayzen, no worries, I enjoy testing it. I loved the "old" music app. The remix looks even more awesome
<mihir> ahayzen: don't ask tiring :P lol it took me 21 hours to reach home :P
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks :)
<dpm> elopio, what unused import?
<ahayzen> mihir, haha which way did you go? east->west or west->east i forget?
<elopio> dpm: import glob
 * dpm hates pyflakes
<dpm> really...
<mihir> ahayzen: i  passed through north Atlantic ocean
<dpm> ok, next try
<dpm> pushed
 * mihir screencast the video for desktop failure.
<mihir> popey: you still around?
<mihir> popey: if yes then short screencast , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqmr4PH5Kyc&feature=youtu.be
<mihir> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqmr4PH5Kyc&feature=youtu.be i got dc if you missed the link.
<popey> mihir: thats interesting!
<popey> didnt realise it would work after you enable the calendar while the calendar is running
<popey> add that to the bug! ☻
<mihir> popey: hmm yup , :D but i am not sure on which side the bug is :-s
<popey> me either
 * popey makes food
<popey> brb
<mihir> popey: no issues , commented on bug, i'll update that if i came across any solution.
<dpm_> elopio, ok, we're making progress, but it seems Jenkins still cannot find the executable: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/1350/testReport/junit/ubuntu_docviewer_app.tests.test_docviewer/TestMainWindow/test_read_image_file_mimeType_with_mouse_/
<elopio> dpm_: it's trying to launch it from the build dir, even if there's none.
<elopio> there
<elopio> 's a method get_build_dir that I didn't fully understood.
<elopio> and every tests calls if build_dir exists, then launch locally
<elopio> else, launch installed.
<elopio> a slightly better check would be:
<elopio> if local binary exists, then launch local.
<elopio> else, launch installed.
<dpm_> elopio, sorry, I hadn't seen your ping. I still don't quite get it: it uses exactly the same workflow as file manager, for which Jenkins can find the executable. Where is the call that each test does to "if build dir exists"?
<kurt___> akiva-thinkpad, I finally got my Internet back up and working! I'm still trying to get that audio recorder working so i'm gonna delete the code off the launchpad and re-do what I have in the new 14.10  SDK framework
<kurt___> not sure if you remeber helping me with that before but i messed up the setup somehow and could not get it work starting new may help me fix it.
<dpm_> elopio, oh, I see it, it's in every test. Hm, a bit of code duplication too
<elopio> dpm_: yes, not nice.
<elopio> luckily we have only a few tests. We can make some clean ups before they start to add more.
<dpm_> elopio, indeed, I think those need cleanup. For now I just fixed the bare minimum for the tests to run and we can take care of the cleanups on a separate branch. I pushed now
 * dpm_ crosses fingers
 * dpm_ prays to the CI gods
<elopio> dpm_: yes. As soon as you have that branch landed, please ping me to copy some things from the other projects.
<dpm_> thanks elopio!
<josharenson> Is there a reason that "Run cmake" isn't listed under the build menu in my SDK? I can't build anything (from the SDK). I have the qtcreator-plugin-cmake installed
<josharenson> and when I build for dekstop (instead of arm) the sdk just crashes
<josharenson> ... back to vim
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-29
<ahayzen> popey, you still about?
<ahayzen> popey, when you have a moment can you build a new click of the remix, i've updated the readme in the usual place, thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mihir> dholbach: hey :)
<penk> karni: ping
<karni> penk: pong
<penk> karni: wrong channel
<dpm> mzanetti, around for the reminders call?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Internet Day, and happy Cat Day! :-D
<ahayzen> davmor2, if you want something to break there is a new music-app remix version here http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/20141029/trunk/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.latest_all.click :)
<popey> ☻
<vitimiti> Is there a way to make the width of a DatePicker be smaller? I am trying to use it inside a units.gu(48) wide page with a label on its left, and the DatePicker is going further to the right, but setting the width to something small doesn't take any effect
<coderus> Promoting: whatsapp client for Ubuntu Touch: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/whatsapp-compatible-native-client-for-ubuntu-phone/x/8967673
<davmor2> ahayzen: I'll break it for you in a bit then
<ahayzen> davmor2, thanks :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know if http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/unity-8-scope-example-openclipart/ should be on http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/?
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<mzanetti> dpm: was still in the airplane today morning
<dpm> mzanetti, hey, I hope you had a good flight back! Did you enjoy the extra time in the US?
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. it was great
<mzanetti> flight back was ok too
<dpm> cool :)
<mzanetti> although my feet really need some resting now
<mzanetti> dpm: so... what up for the reminders app? did I miss something in the meeting today?
<mzanetti> did Penk join?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey ho. back home in bella italia or still on the road?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, so Penk tested the URI handlers branch and it worked for him, so I asked him to review the MP and approve it. He hasn't had the chance to test the libqtevernote branch, but he will too
<mzanetti> cool. I want to have a look at the uri handler branch before marging it. I think its ok, but it requires some hack so I want to keep an eye on it
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm using Reminders from the libqtevernote branch and it seems to work for me. I've only added a comment about a regression I noticed, which might not even be related to the branch
<mzanetti> ok, will look at it
<dpm> essentially about how reminders are ordered by date in the Reminders tab
<mzanetti> ah... hmm...
<mzanetti> I think rpadovani has a mighty sorting branch upcoming too
<dpm> ok
<zubozrout> popey: Hi, so since I can't use QML3D as it is abandoned, is there something I can develop in? What is the status of 3D acceleration on Ubuntu devices (under Mir)? I wonder why there is still no SDL Mir demo, at least I don't know about one - like SuperTux :), which would be fun :), there is SuperTux for Android. And from hat I remember, SDL should
<zubozrout>  support Mir.
<dpm> other than that, I've put everything we discussed at the sprint in bugs, and sorted them in milestones https://launchpad.net/reminders-app/+milestones
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> yeah... we need to do some final polishing now... while it is quite nice there's still the last bit missing to make it really good
<mzanetti> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1379735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379735 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Add support for Favourites" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> dpm: I don't think that's an API thing
<mzanetti> but I might have just missed it
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, if it's not available in the API, I guess we cannot implement it
<mzanetti> dpm: well, better double check... but I didn't figure yet how it works
<dpm> ok
<popey> zubozrout: libsdl works on the device..
<popey> zubozrout: so yes, that would be awesome. be good to start with something simple and work up
<zubozrout> popey: So it is currently possible to create something in SDL which will work - that is awesome. Sadly, I haven't ever developed anything in SDL and porting this https://github.com/SuperTuxTeam/supertux (or anything) is sadly too much out of my possibilities.
<popey> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: I could imagine that they added favorites in the api but haven't added it yet to the SDK and/or docs. Might want to check with your POC@Evernote
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah
<popey> gcollura: did you know saucy bacon fails to start on device?
<popey> gcollura: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733207/
<gcollura> popey, I know, I have a completely new version almost ready here
<popey> ah okay ☻
<gcollura> I don't know when I'll upload this update though, it needs some small bugfixes..
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I have my plane this afternoon, I'll be back in Europe tomorrow at 9am UTC+1, but I think I'll take the weekend to relax, so see you on monday :-)
<dpm> have a nice flight rpadovani!
<patriciadavila> Hi nik90: regarding the Bug #1387231 report, the alarm was deleted and still rang
<ubot5> bug 1387231 in Ubuntu Clock App "[clock] alarm still rings once it's been disabled" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387231
<patriciadavila> I can't reproduce it but first I disabled it and it rang and after that I deleted it and rang again
<nik90> patriciadavila: ah...the issue of an alarm ringing when it is disabled started recently ( a week or two ago) and is in the process of being fixed
<nik90> patriciadavila: I am however unable to reproduce an alarm ringing after it has been disabled
<nik90> patriciadavila: although can I ask if after you deleted the alarm, did you see that alarm listed in the indicator datetime at the top?
<patriciadavila> nik90: I understand and I just want to make sure that you are considering the case where the alarm's been deleted and still rings as well
<nik90> since indicator datetime is the one which does the actual triggering of alarms
<nik90> I will try to reproduce it. I am using the ubuntu rtm stable images #5 atm
<patriciadavila> No, it wasn't listed on the date&time indicator menu, nor on the alarms screen on the clock app
<nik90> ack
<patriciadavila> thanks!
<karni> ahayzen: Would you possibly know the reasons behind problems of playing back video with MediaPlayer+VideoOutput? I don't think many folks are actually making use of it, so I have little people to ask around.
<ahayzen> karni, i know about/used MediaPlayer+AudioOutput... jhodapp is probably the guy to talk to
<karni> ahayzen: thank you
<jhodapp> karni, are you trying your to play video in a new app?
<karni> jhodapp: any pointers for me? yes sir
<ahayzen> karni, or just look at the code for mediaplayer-app
<karni> ahayzen: good suggestion as well
<jhodapp> karni, yes, take a look at the media-hub output at /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
 * karni looks
<jhodapp> karni, most likely media-hub is denying your app access to the media file
<karni> indeed..
<jhodapp> karni, there are some strict access rules for confined apps
<karni> jhodapp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8735680/
<karni> jhodapp: What's my next step then? I have content_exchange, content_exchange_source, audio and video policy groups
<jhodapp> karni, where is the video file that you're trying to play (where on the filesystem)?
<karni> jhodapp: ↑ as in the paste, it is file:///home/phablet/.config/com.ubuntu.<snip>/<snip>/downloads/4029_1414576245
<karni> that's a video recorded with krillin
<jhodapp> karni, ah ok, yeah that definitely isn't part of the access paths
<jhodapp> karni, try putting it in ~/Videos for a test
<karni> jhodapp: hrm. okay. if that works, then you suggest I start downloading my stuff into ~/Videos .. ? :S
<karni> jhodapp: the fact I can't use a component to playback my own file is quite strange, to be honest.
<jhodapp> karni, no, it may be a valid media-hub bug...I would ask jdstrand to advise
<karni> sounds good
<karni> I'll try it, then talk to Jamie
<karni> jhodapp: thanks a bunch!
<jhodapp> karni, np...and those rules aren't final yet...they're hard coded but need to be redone and integrated with the trust store
<karni> jhodapp: I'm not much familiar with the trust store (although I've heard of trusted session)
<jhodapp> karni, you can see the if/else tree of access permissions here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/trunk/view/head:/src/core/media/player_skeleton.cpp#L144
<karni> jhodapp: :O
<karni> thank you :D
<ahayzen> jhodapp, but that is part of the local apps storage why can't it access? for example can you play from the HubIncoming dir ?
<ahayzen> oh you recommended talking to Jamie :)
<jhodapp> karni, actually it seems like this should be matching: uri.find(std::string(".cache/" + pkgname + "/")) != std::string::npos
<jhodapp> oh wait, .config
<karni> right
<jhodapp> not .cache
<karni> oooh
<jhodapp> karni, you should use .cache
<karni> well, one more reason to move to .cache lol
<jhodapp> yep, that's the problem
<karni> jhodapp: ok. I think we can do it :)
<karni> jhodapp: appreciated!
<jhodapp> excellent, you shouldn't have any more problems from here
<jhodapp> np!
<jhodapp> let me know if you see anything else weird
<jdstrand> karni: so, there are access rules for .local/share/<pkgname> and .cache/<pkgname>, but your path is .config/<pkgname>
<jdstrand> karni: .config seems the wrong place to put DLC, no?
<jdstrand> (which is why we said .cache and .local/share
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> oh, I see, you already discussed that
<jdstrand> nm
<karni> jdstrand: yes, thank you. we'll move to .cache (as I previously suggested, now we _have_ to do it ;D)
<karni> jhodapp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8735786/
<karni> jhodapp: that's because our app doesn't have access to ~/Videos, right?
<karni> I'll just try with .cache to confirm :)
<jhodapp> karni, yes, only music and camera apps have access
<jdstrand> right, you don't have read access to Videos
<jhodapp> and unconfined apps of course
<karni> Makes sense.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/updatedRole/+merge/238960 (thanks to d.c. airport wireless): we don't have tests for notes order, I think they are random failures
<popey> nik90: i had a thought and wasn't sure whether to file it as a bug. When you miss an alarm on android (i.e. you never acknowledge it, but maybe sleep through) it shows in the clock as a "missed alarm" rather than just one in the past...
<popey> should we have a "missed " alarm?
<ghostmars919> Ciao a tutti
<ghostmars919> vorrei iniziare sviluppare per ubuntu touch, c' è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano ad orientarmi un attimo?
<ghostmars919> nessuno?
<gcollura> ghostmars919, dimmi :)
<ghostmars919> da dove posso reperire una buona documentazione?
<ghostmars919> ho già installato l Ubuntu SDK
<gcollura> ghostmars919, allora per la documentazione fai sempre riferimento a http://developer.ubuntu.com, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ qua trovi qualche tutorial per scaldarti le mani, qua le tutte le API disponibili http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/development/
<ghostmars919> okay grazie mille..
<gcollura> ti consiglio di installare tramite ppa se non sei su utopic, la versione 14.10 dell'ubuntu sdk
<ghostmars919> dovrei averla già installata
<gcollura> ghostmars919, fai anche riferimento alle core apps, su come vengono usati i componenti o quali sono i trucchi che potrebbero servirti :)
<ghostmars919> con quale linguaggio mi consigli di sviluppare?
<ghostmars919> okay ho visto ora che mi hai linkato le guide per il qml
<brendand> popey, i can haz new music app click?
<ahayzen> brendand, http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/readme.txt
<popey> brendand: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/readme.txt
<popey> ooh, beat me!
<brendand> snap!
<ahayzen> win
 * ahayzen may have "music" on highlight
<popey> hah
<popey> i have marmite on hilight
<ahayzen> haha
<popey> i also have irregardless on hilight so I can berate people for using a word that doesn't exist
<ahayzen> wow lol
<popey> ooh, i found a bug on the way out tonight
<ahayzen> popey, what?
<popey> ahayzen: start playing music, left the house, unity crashed, music still playing, unity eventually started, music still playing, start music app.. sits on startup/spinner. Had to kill it and restart
<ahayzen> popey, yeah that is across two separate media-hub bugs
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, bug 1380848 and...
<ubot5> bug 1380848 in Media Hub "Media-hub-service uses large amount of CPU after unity8 resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380848
<ahayzen> popey, ... bug 1315566
<ubot5> bug 1315566 in Media Hub "Music continues to play after music app is closed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315566
<ahayzen> popey, a mixture of those two right? ... and btw i had the same earlier unity8 seems to be crashing alot lately
<popey> yeah
<popey> known problem
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-30
<bmatusiak> what is the "-customized" for?
<penk_> dpm: ping
<penk_> dpm: do you want me to fix the uriHandler? # https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961
<dpm> morning penk_, yeah, that'd be awesome. I put it on a team branch in case anyone needed to modify Riccardo's original branch
<penk_> dpm: alright
<davmor2> nik90: you had a click package floating around I have a little time if you still need people to look at it
<davmor2> nik90: if you do can I have the link again please
<rpadovani> penk_, ping
<penk_> rpadovani: pong
<rpadovani> penk_, about https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/revision/290, you cannot put the witch in onOpened, because could be called before the connection to the evernote server is set
<penk_> rpadovani: I understand you want to make sure evernote is connected when handling uri
<penk_> rpadovani: but, the onIsConnectedChanged happens before onOpened, commands is always undefined
<rpadovani> penk_, you have a point. I'll think a solution to both cases this afternoon, thanks for rising up
<penk_> rpadovani: and, if it's connected, and stay connected, next onOpened commands won't be handled, since there's no isConnected change..
<penk_> rpadovani: if there's a better way to handle this, please advice :D
<penk_> rpadovani: I'll be EOD soon
<rpadovani> penk_, sorry, just landed from US, not so wake up to think to a solution right now :-) I'll ping you tomorrow morning, is ok?
<penk_> rpadovani: no hurry, take your time
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Checklist Day! :-D
<nik90> davmor2: hey, here's the click pakcage link https://www.dropbox.com/s/ur1wgkwpxbaua8i/com.ubuntu.clock_3.2.83_armhf.click?dl=0
<nik90> davmor2: and the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 which has the descriptions of what to test
<davmor2> nik90: I'll have a look for you in a minute :)
<nik90> davmor2: yay thnx
<brendand> nik90, do you know about the clock app test failures?
<nik90> brendand: I have seen some flaky test failures during jenkins failures, but nothing concrete
<nik90> brendand: is that what you are seeing as well?
<nik90> s/jenkins failures/jenkins merges
<brendand> nik90, on the dashboard -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8745502/
<nik90> brendand: yup that's the issue that I was seeing as well
<nik90> brendand: is this consistent failures?
<brendand> nik90, it seems to be consistent here
<nik90> brendand: recently there was a change made in the jenkins environment where it required a wm to be installed in the xvfb environment to make clock tests pass. Does the QA dashboard setup also do it when running the tests?
<brendand> nik90, failing in the same way for the past 30 images or so
<brendand> nik90, no they run on device
<nik90> oh
<brendand> nik90, i'm going to have a closer look now
<brendand> nik90, do you have a mako to reproduce it on?
<nik90> brendand: ClockPage.isReady failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1) , this variable isReady will only be set to true, if the clock app gets input focus.
<nik90> I haven't run it on mako yet, let me try
<nik90> I usually run the test suite on my desktop
<brendand> nik90, i have a feeling i know what this could be
<brendand> nik90, there is a focus bug triggered if you use passphrase security
<nik90> ah, yeah that could potentially cause the failure
<brendand> nik90, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1373985
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373985 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "foreground app doesn't get activated after we leave the lock screen" [Undecided,In progress]
<brendand> nik90, it seems ci are using that during smoke testing
<brendand> nik90, so clock app will never get focus
<brendand> nik90, or might not in most cases
<brendand> nik90, i'll see if they can change that
<nik90> brendand: hmm, locally 4 out of 5 tests passed on my mako
<nik90> 1 failed due to the focus issue, but I would say its more flaky..
<brendand> nik90, no it's not flaky :)
<brendand> nik90, flaky implies you don't know why it's failing
<brendand> nik90, i do know
<nik90> brendand: but that's the things, I expect 3 tests to fail due to the focus issue, but for me on my mako only 1 failed
<nik90> the other 2 passed
<brendand> nik90, if you refocus the dash it goes away
<nik90> ah that could be it
<nik90> brendand: in the qa dashboard, which channel should I be looking at? touch_stable?
<brendand> nik90, yeah
<davmor2> nik90: hmmm if clock is using location should it not trigger the trust-store to ask for permission to use location service?
<davmor2> nik90: also is there an option to add seconds to the digital view?
<brendand> davmor2, not necessarily. camera-app stopped doing that, on purpose
<brendand> davmor2, maybe nik90 copied Kaleo's code to do that
<brendand> although camera-app might be special
<kalikiana> elopio: please review this one https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pilotTracing/+merge/239575
<davmor2> nik90: on a plus side it correctly locates me in Wolverhampton
<davmor2> nik90: however I must travel to wyre piddle now and see if it guesses where I am then :)
<DanChapman> t1mp, hey.. quick question, if a TextArea is set as read-only should you still be able to click hyperlinks and get the linkActivated signal?
<t1mp> zsombi: ^
<ahayzen> Hey, is jenkins paused? i haven't seen trigger-ci-job run for 19hrs?
<popey> fginther: ^
<popey> I know there was an overnight issue that the IS team were working on. dunno if that affected things.
<ahayzen> ah probably that
<ahayzen> popey, i hope your issue is as a result of a unity reset, otherwise i have no idea what is happening
<popey> ahayzen: i think you're probably right
<ahayzen> lecture time o/ ..... popey, i may be a little late to the standup as i have an exam
<nik90> davmor2: It should trigger the trust-store, I did not copy any code from the camera-app. It prompted me with the dialog when I ran it the first time
<nik90> davmor2: but nice it know that it found your location correctly
<nik90> davmor2: and no there is no option to add seconds to digital view. If you think it is important, file a bug report and I will take it up with the designer.
<davmor2> nik90: no it was more that it was there on analog view but not on digital
<justCarakas> popey what is the IS team ? Islamic State Team ?
<popey> now now
<akiva-thinkpad> !politics
<ubot5> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<popey> The people who look after the computers we break.
<justCarakas> ah okey :p
<justCarakas> o/ akiva-thinkpad
<zsombi> DanChapman: that's a good question... tbh, I 've never checked that behavior with TextArea ro TextEdit... Check how TExtEdit behaves, and if that behavior differs from TextArea, file a bug!
<DanChapman> zsombi: ok i'll try out TextEdit and see if it differs. Thanks :-)
<mihir> nik90: I did kind of smoke test with your mp and it works I will do more and will let you know
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry I was silent recently but I had pretty bad week
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no worries... I've been away too
<mzanetti> sad to hear you had some bad times though....
<mivoligo> mzanetti: my daughter's bike has been stolen but I had hope in CCTV in the building
<mzanetti> pff... /me doesn't believe in CCTV
<mivoligo> mzanetti: here it's everywere
<mzanetti> sure it is... but does it any good?
<mzanetti> anyways
<mivoligo> mzanetti: unfortunately turns out it has been broken since September
<mzanetti> see... all it does is making good people feel uncomfy... I don't think anyone stealing a bike is dumb enough to smile into the camera
<mivoligo> right
<nik90> mihir: cool
<nik90> davmor2: ah true
<nik90> davmor2: not sure what the reasoning was to not show seconds in the digital view.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: anyway, I'm working on the icon right now
<mzanetti> cool :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: if I do it as an rectangle, will it be automatically clipped to Ubuntu shape on the phone?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes, it will be on the phone. however, it won't be in some other places. so what I usually do is to make a rounded rect
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just round corners a tiny bit
<mivoligo> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: are the sides clipped a bit as well or just the corners?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: it'll also clip top/bottom a wee bit in the dash
<mzanetti> as the aspect ratio isn't square
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what sizes do we need?
<mzanetti> you mean in pixels or in aspect ratio?
<mivoligo> pixels
<mzanetti> svg :P I'll export then various stuff when uploading to the store
<mivoligo> I know but I wonder what's the minimal used size
<mzanetti> I think atm its 256x256 but it did already change once
<mzanetti> minimal used size kinda depends on the user settings/display pixel density etc
<mivoligo> mzanetti: cos I'm doing it rather complicated :D
<mzanetti> so the store wants me to upload a 256x256 pixel image at least atm
<mzanetti> but again, what's displayed at the user's screen might differ significantly
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, do you know what size is on the phone?
<mzanetti> 7.5x8 grid units in the dash, 6.8x7 grid units in the launcher
<mzanetti> or something along those
<mzanetti> on a nexus 4 there's 16 pixels per grid units atm
<mzanetti> iirc
<mzanetti> I think if you use 256x256 pixels as base size we're good.
<mzanetti> just make sure to not put essential details within a 10 pixel border to the top/bottom
<mivoligo> ok
<mhall119> zbenjamin: ping
<elopio> kalikiana: will do.
<elopio> kalikiana: for now, the toolkit deb is python 2 and 3.
<elopio> so
<elopio> maybe you should also add python-autopilot-trace
<kalikiana> elopio: we run it with python3
<kalikiana> afair we don't want to install everything twice
<elopio> kalikiana: yes, but there are aa couple of projects that still use py2 and it would be useful for them.
<elopio> we are about to remove the py2 everywhere
<kalikiana> hmmmm
<elopio> we are about to remove the py2 everywhere
<elopio> so I'm not sure if it might be worth it.
<zbenjamin> mhall119: pong
<kalikiana> elopio: idea, I can try the | magic
<elopio> kalikiana: not sure how that would help
<kalikiana> elopio: we do that for qt where the packages in the latest release were renamed
<kalikiana> qml-blabla
<elopio> kalikiana: but how would you tell when you need the 2 or the 3 version?
<kalikiana> so it's like qml-module-dragon | qtdeclarative-dragon-plugin
<kalikiana> hmmmm
<kalikiana> I guess it's not quite the same as you can have both py2 and 3
<kalikiana> unlike old and new qt
<elopio> kalikiana: also installing the py2 version won't hurt a lot, as we are already installing the 2 versions for a bunch of projects. But also not installing it wouldn't be bad, as the py2 projects will be updated and anyway they have always run without trace.
<elopio> kalikiana: so do whatever feels good for you. The change looks correct.
<kalikiana> elopio: I'm pushing a rev adding the py2
<kalikiana> should be there now
<elopio> kalikiana: ok.
<elopio> kalikiana: +1. Thanks.
<fginther> ahayzen, popey, sorry about the jenkins outage, I got to it right before your ping (then wen to have breakfast)
<popey> thanks
<popey> hi ahayzen  how was the exam?
<ahayzen> popey, easy got 100% \o/
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, i did just have the same bug as you on the bus back... unity8 exploded while playing music and now the app cannot launch
<snizzo> popey: any news regarding pioneer tshirt?
<popey> snizzo: poke mhall119
<popey> ahayzen: right, i believe there's a silo (13) currently under test for unity8 crashes
<ahayzen> popey, ah good its been so unstable recently
<snizzo> popey: ok, will do
<popey> and we're aiming to get an image out the door over the next day or so to give to customer on monday
<popey> yeah
<popey> ahayzen: 17:18:52 < fginther> ahayzen, popey, sorry about the jenkins outage, I got to it right before your ping (then wen to have breakfast)
<ahayzen> popey, i see things have landed so all good :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> did you see my bug about two albums have the same name?
<popey> ah victor replied
<ahayzen> popey, yeah its just us setting the wrong thing IIRC artist vs album vs albumArtist
<popey> got it
<popey> good good.
<popey> Is there anything outstanding from jouni that you need?
<ahayzen> popey, hopefully we can fix
<ahayzen> popey, yeah all of the work items left for him + any walkthrough designs (lower priority than work items)
 * popey pings him
<popey> he's unavailable, so we need to mail him.
<popey> I'll do that in a moment.
<ahayzen> cool there are still some things we need to improve
<ahayzen> eg slow thumbnailing on CardView ... may result in a rewrite of the CardView :/
<popey> i notice that it loads the thumbnails slowly, yes.
<popey> can we load the ones on screen first?
<popey> seems to load all of them? even off-screen ones?
<ahayzen> popey, yep limitation of the cardview at the moment
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> popey, Kaleo started looking at building a more intelligent CardView...but it is really tricky..i've had a few ideas to attempt to speed things up but not sure what the overhead is
<popey> do we have a bug tracking it?
 * popey can create one if not
<ahayzen> don't think so
 * popey does that
<ahayzen> popey, basically the cardview is always fully loaded...offscreen items aren't destroyed and recreated
<ahayzen> popey, which then has the affect of slowing the thumbnailer...and sort of second annoyance is that the thumbnailer starts rendering from the bottom lol
<popey> haha
<popey> brilliant
<ahayzen> exactly
<popey> bug 1387816
<ubot5> bug 1387816 in Ubuntu Music App "Card view can be slow to load thumbnails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387816
<ahayzen> if it started from the top it probably wouldn't be as bad...but still bad
<popey> set medium for now
<popey> yeah.
<ahayzen> cool it is basically top of my list :P
<ahayzen> popey, but because of the way the cards are staggered it is really difficult to get it right and you can't then use the normal things like GridView
<popey> right
<popey> ahayzen: shall we crank a new click later today, or tomorrow morning?
<ahayzen> popey, has anything changed?
<popey> not much, wondered if you were planning on landing anything? ☻
<ahayzen> popey, nothing has changed since the last click :) ... erm well i assume either me of victor will attempt to fix that artist/album issue and then any other bugs that people think of?
<popey> Ok.
<ahayzen> popey, i'll let you know if we need one doing :)
<popey> Ok, magic.
<popey> Nice to see rick posting about it
<popey> Anything else to discuss?
<popey> I'll mail jouni in a bit.
<ahayzen> yeah really cool seeing people using it and the general positive responses :)
<popey> Totally!
<popey> Makes it worthwhile.
<ahayzen> popey, don't think there is anything else we just need it to land aha
<popey> heh
<popey> Ok, have a good evening!
 * popey goes to make food.
<ahayzen> popey, you too o/
<popey> o/
 * balloons waves into the nether
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<balloons> howdy ahayzen, time has flown by.. too much going on..
<ahayzen> balloons, ...do i dear mention the chaos of music-app ci ? ...
 * ahayzen hides
<ahayzen> balloons, as in on device... on desktop is fine
<balloons> ahayzen, well I was kind of asking for news like that; I've been out of the loop and it's time to return
<ahayzen> balloons, same :)
<ahayzen> balloons, did you say there was a new way of mocking WIP?
<balloons> ahayzen, there is, follow along on the bug report
<ahayzen> balloons, so do we not bother attempting to fix the current mess and work towards the new solution? ... and which bug number?
<balloons> ahayzen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1376423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Provide script to set up a temporary user session" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahayzen, on the current mess, I would say best effort. I've been removing the stuff we put in where possible
<balloons> music is a bit tougher as it really needs a clean env
<ahayzen> yeah it does
<mihir> balloons: were you able to look at kunal's MR for Jenkins failure ?
<balloons> hey mihir I'm trying to catch back up, I just got back :-)
<mihir> ahh no issues :D
<balloons> no I haven't looked at it since we left dc.
<mihir> when you get some free time :)
<mihir> even I haven't got much time to work ,will catch up in weekend.
<mihir> had to finish office backlog :)
<balloons> indeed
<ybon> popey: what about a "nearby" scope?
 * balloons pokes popey to update topic
<popey> ybon: i think I've already seen one of those being worked on...
<ogra_> yeah, thats also not very innovative ...
<ogra_> do a "far away" scope instead !!
<ogra_> everyone has a nearby one
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | Make scopes! http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/10/scope-development-competition | --allow-untrusted
<popey> balloons: better?
 * balloons pokes popey  again, but ever so slighty harder .. err, wait yep, that's it
<sverzegnassi> ajalkane, hi! How are you? I need some info about ubuntu-filemanager-app. Ping me when you have some time
<ybon> ah, is there already one in the store?
<balloons> mihir, nik90 it's finally happened! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/revision/518
<ajalkane> sverzegnassi: howdy, what info do you need?
<sverzegnassi> ajalkane, hey! I have some questions about contenthub supports on ubuntu-filemanager-app
<ajalkane> Sure
<sverzegnassi> I've read the discussions on Bug #1315989, and ATM i've to "workaround" this situation
<ubot5> bug 1315989 in Ubuntu File Manager App "[New Feature] add content-hub API" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315989
<sverzegnassi> since i need to open pdf files from file manager, and i need to choose ContentType.Pictures to open a document
<ajalkane> sverzegnassi: right... so at the moment File Manager can only be used to select pictures from the file system
<ajalkane> But that should be easy to change. Basically File Manager should be possible to use for any kind of ContentType
<sverzegnassi> i know, the funny thing is that it can be used to open any type of file. are there some news after that bugfixing?
<ajalkane> Basically FileManager registers itself as a possible source for "Pictures". But actually you can select any type of file using it, as long as the application requesting the file asks for ContentType.Picture
<ajalkane> Last time I heard there is not coming any support for "Any" file type
<ajalkane> The best I can do, as I've understood, is to add all ContentHub ContentTypes to FileManager.
<sverzegnassi> ATM we have "All" file type but, by doing so, docviewer-app can also read contacts
<sverzegnassi> Vice versa, if u add support for ContentType.All in filemanager, the app will be available also in applications that requires a "contact" type
<ajalkane> If I've understood correctly you can't register your application to be a "Source" for "All" file types. You can perhaps ask with your application for "All" file types. But it's been many months since I last talked about this with the people doing this
<ajalkane> Basically you should be able to use FileManager to select "contact" types. They are for example "*.vcf" files
<ajalkane> Docviewer should ask for "Document" types, and perhaps "Pictures"
<ajalkane> Then it would get FileManager as one possible source, and perhaps Gallery
<sverzegnassi> Yes, but seems that it is not possible to ask two type at the same time
<sverzegnassi> types*
<ajalkane> ah right... that's true in fact. Well the pictures choise is a bit silly for docviewer anyway?
<sverzegnassi> These are the screenshots from the app: http://imgur.com/uG4nDj9,6aHGp4X,RR3K1YY,NMnk8eL#1
<ajalkane> Althought that's a good point, why should an application not be allowed to select different kinds of content types
<sverzegnassi> As you can see, no Documents peer available.
<sverzegnassi> Yeah, that's the point. the actual way it manages files seems to be not so flexible
<ajalkane> yep, I left FileManager's Content-Hub support in a bit "unfinished" state as I was waiting if Any file type could be supported
<ajalkane> I can try and add a support for Documents etc. to FileManager now and we'll see if it works
<sverzegnassi> it would be nice! I think I'll try to workaround this adding just "pictures" type. I hope there is no application that exports document type
<ajalkane> I think there's none yet, at least in core. I'll make a branch now of FileManager exporting documents and maybe you can try if it works then.
<sverzegnassi> Great! Thank you! If you need, I'm available for any help
<ajalkane> sverzegnassi: try this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/content-hub-all-sources
<ajalkane> after installing the click package, you probably need to run this command on device:
<ajalkane> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/content-hub/content-hub-peer-hook
<sverzegnassi> ok
<ajalkane> You can make sure that FileManager has been registered as source with:
<ajalkane> gsettings list-recursively | grep content.hub.source.documents
<ajalkane> If it lists filemanager you should be good
<balloons> ajalkane, howdy! did you get help with autopilot tests? I've been away since dc so just following up
<ajalkane> balloons: I did get the autopilot tests working, but I had to disable one that would need the bottom edge page to be brought up
<ajalkane> so that's one thing that would need to be done... pulling up the Places from bottom edge and doing those two tests
<balloons> ajalkane, that should be a simple conversion to call the header instead
<ajalkane> it's not header, it's bottom edge pull up
<balloons> ohh, sorry I misunderstood. you made it bottom edge
<balloons> well, still, should be quite doable :-)
<balloons> ajalkane, and that was related to my bug report about inputting a place right?
<ajalkane> I took a look at clock application which has similar, so it's doable... just haven't had time to wrap my head around it yet
<ajalkane> balloons: well it will be related to that, but first have to get the existing tests working :)
<ajalkane> balloons: this is the current one that has to be solved before tackling the Places' text input field that we talked about in sprint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1386850
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386850 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Places autopilot test must be redone" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> ajalkane, awesome there is a bug
<ajalkane> I'm really trying harder to file bugs for things I know I can't immediately solve :P
<ajalkane> oh yeah and what we talked about is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1385364
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385364 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot test for keyboard obscuring textfield" [Undecided,New]
<sverzegnassi> ajalkane, it works! ( http://imgur.com/VyYf6UH,XpVGMEQ,WCJSuBq,n5P5oEF#2 )
<ajalkane> sverzegnassi: great! When you have a branch working with your content-hub changes to get a document into docviewer, let me know. I think it's best I branch from that and re-do my changes on top of that to get exporting into docviewer working from FileManager (and other apps)
<sverzegnassi> it would be nice to have some filters on file extensions, in FolderListModel, if it's possible to get the required content type from content hub
<sverzegnassi> Sure! I think to push something on LP tomorrow, since I still have to finish some minor changes
<ajalkane> I know :(. It's something that must be worked in future. The requesting application can't, unfortunately, specify them. So FileManager will have to do some guesses. But that's something for the future.
<sverzegnassi> That's sad! Hope to see it in future! :-)
<sverzegnassi> I'm gonna fix also this bug #1387026
<ubot5> bug 1387026 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Register as a Content Hub source for loading documents " [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387026
<ajalkane> alright, that's great! I did some work on that already but it wasn't finished. It'd be nice to be able to open pdfs and txt files from FileManager (and other apps)
<sverzegnassi> Absolutely! I've seen there's already supports for this in filemanager. I want to see it working in docviewer-app ASAP!
<ajalkane> Cool
<sverzegnassi> ajalkane, thank you for your help! I'll let you know when I'll push the branch on LP (tomorrow, I suppose). Cya, good night!
<ajalkane> good night sverzegnassi!
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/
 * ahoneybun flashes his N4 with Ubuntu again
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any news on the shirts?
<ahoneybun> yay I have almost 30 users!
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-31
<ahoneybun> I can comfirm the latest devel-proposed image has a working APN editor!
<ahayzen> mzanetti, thanks for the feedback for the music-app, i hope my responses make sense :)
<mzanetti> popey: hey ho, good morning
<mzanetti> popey: small request: In order to avoid confusion, could you please build upcoming packages containing the bzr revno instead of "latest"?
<mzanetti> andrew says I don't have the latest one, I think I do... but we can't really know for sure without comparing code :)
<popey> mzanetti: yeah, good point
<ogra_> mzanetti, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!
 * ogra_ throws confetti 
<mzanetti> :) thanks ogra
 * popey throws mzanetti 
<mzanetti> :D
<ogra_> ouch
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Magic Day! :-D
<nik90> mzanetti: Many Happy Returns of the Day!!
<nik90> mzanetti: so would this be your day off or you got to work on unity8 on your b'day ;) ?
<mzanetti> I obviously get to fix TOPBLOCKER bugs today :)
<mzanetti> nik90: thanks :) Didn't hear the "Many happy returns" thing before. Just had an interesting read on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Many_happy_returns_%28greeting%29
<nik90> mzanetti: we use that expressions commonly in India
<mzanetti> I guessed that much, yeah.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, tanti auguri di cuore :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<mzanetti> err, mille grazie
<rpadovani> ahah
<gventuri> rpadovani: hi
<gventuri> rpadovani: do you know if OsoMon is online?
<rpadovani> gventuri, oooops, sorry, totally forgot about hangouts, coming :D
<rpadovani> gventuri, nope, I didn't see him
<mihir> mzanetti: wish you many many happy returns of the day :)
<mzanetti> mihir: thanks a lot :) (nik90, seems I learned something useful today ^)
<mzanetti> :)
 * mihir reads history :P
<nik90> mzanetti: lol
<mihir> ahh got it :P
<rpadovani> mzanetti, penk https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961
<mzanetti> rpadovani: does the toLower() work fine?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, actually, no, wrong function :/
<rpadovani> it's toLowerCase(), damn
<rpadovani> mzanetti, fixed, sorry :/
<mzanetti> no problem
<mzanetti> rpadovani: added two more inline comments
<mzanetti> rpadovani: btw, in order to test the uri handler stuff you can just install it on your phone with qtcreator then do this:
<mzanetti> sudo apt-get install url-dispatcher-tools
<mzanetti> url-dispatcher evernote://foobar
<mzanetti> and it should open/focus reminders and do stuff
<rpadovani> mzanetti, cool, thanks
<popey> mzanetti: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.music_2.0.722_all.click
<mzanetti> popey: thanks :)
<aquarius> Hm. Trying to open davidcalle's soundcloud tutorial scope from http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/write-a-json-scope-in-cpp/, Ubuntu SDK gives me the error "CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:9 (message):  g++ version must be 4.9!"
<aquarius> Looking at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/04/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html#t11:16 it suggests that I need 14.10 to get gcc 4.9, and I'm on 14.04
<davidcalle> aquarius, hmm... if on 14.04, you need to use a phone or emulator device kit, not desktop
<aquarius> davidcalle, ok, that's cool, but I don't know how to set that up...?
<nik90> aquarius: developer.ubuntu.com has all the tutorials you ever need to set up phone or emulator
<aquarius> is http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/ what I should be looking at?
<nik90> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<nik90> aquarius: yes
<davidcalle> aquarius, or http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/running-apps-from-the-sdk/
<nik90> although I am curious as to why it is in the app section and not something generic since it also applies to scopes?
<davidcalle> aquarius, I'm going to make that a bit more clear in the tutorial
<aquarius> I have a kit called "UbuntuSDK for armhf (GCC ubuntu-sdk-13.10-saucy)". It's got a red exclamation icon, which says "Error: debugger /usr/bin/gdb-multiarch not found" when hovered. Also, saucy? So I am now just completely confused :(
<nik90> aquarius: try creating a click target for 14.10 armhf in Qtc, Tools->Options->Ubuntu
<aquarius> I have removed that kit, but I don't know how to create one. http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/running-apps-from-the-sdk/ says "The “Build & Run” tab from the “Projects” page lets you create, remove and change existing Kits." but as far as I can tell, it does not: if I open the Projects pane, I have "Configure project" which says that there are no valid kits found.
<aquarius> nik90, ok, trying that
<nik90> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/ was the link that explains this
<aquarius> nik90, I don't have the option to create a 14.10 armhf. I can choose Framework 14.04 or Framework 13.10 in the "architecture and framework" popup dialog.
<nik90> aquarius: hmm, you are running 14.04?
<aquarius> I am indeed.
<aquarius> because it is the LTS. :)
<nik90> do you have the ubuntu sdk ppa and the phablet-tools ppa added to your syste?
<nik90> system
<aquarius> I have the ubuntu-sdk ppa. I don't know about phablet-tools; http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ doesn't mention that.
<aquarius> (I had them before, I think.)
<nik90> aquarius: essentially you would need qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+14.10.20141029-0ubuntu1~0trusty3
<nik90> aquarius: can you confirm?
<aquarius> $ apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<aquarius> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu:
<aquarius>   Installed: 3.0.1+14.04.20140415-0ubuntu1
<aquarius>   Candidate: 3.1.1+14.10.20141029-0ubuntu1~0trusty3
<aquarius> huh.
<aquarius> I wonder why apt-get upgrade didn't upgrade it?
<nik90> ha that's the issue
<nik90> no idea
 * aquarius apt-get dist-upgrades :)
<aquarius> that should get the new version!
<nik90> I think I can guess why it hasn't been updated. I am guessing qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu requires latest version of click which is provided by the phablet-tools ppa
<nik90> if the dist upgrade didn't update the plugin, mind adding ppa:phablet-team/tools
<aquarius> also, Ubuntu SDK goes to hell forever for creating a modal dialog (the architecture and frameworks popup) but not actually keeping it on top of the window that it disables.
<aquarius> dist-upgrade seems to be updating it...
<nik90> ah ok
<aquarius> this is way too hard btw. :(
<aquarius> but, hopefully this should resolve things...!
<nik90> well tbh when you start qtcreator on a new system, you should be presented with the welcome wizard that guides you through these steps
<aquarius> aha! welcome wizard!
<nik90> this you will know that you need to create a kit, emulator etc etc
<aquarius> which lets me create a kit. winner.
<aquarius> ok, target being created, by the look of it
<aquarius> hang on, this is going to make a whole entire ubuntu chroot? some sort of disc space warning might be worth it
<aquarius> also also, isn't there an x86 emulator now?
<nik90> yes it downloads the entire ubuntu chroot
<nik90> and there is a i386 emulator
<aquarius> do I still get a whole chroot even if I target x86?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> since you are downloading the 14.10 chroot
<aquarius> ah well, then, might as well do arm ;)
<nik90> I have both since I test on emulator and phone
<nik90> but yeah a phone is easier sometimes
<aquarius> wish this was done with system images, then it'd be just one download ;)
<aquarius> I can't use my ubuntu phone; I had to wipe it and give it to my daughter :(
<aquarius> hence setting all this stuff up again.
<nik90> ah ok
<aquarius> what's the passphrase for the emulator?
<nik90> aquarius: 0000
<aquarius> cheers
<aquarius> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/running-apps-from-the-sdk/ doesn't say that :)
<aquarius> is my actual keyboard not supposed to work with the emulator? It doesn't seem to, and I have to use the soft on-screen keyboard
<nik90> aquarius: good point...
<nik90> aquarius: yup actual keyboard won't work with emulator
<aquarius> that's really annoying :(
<nik90> aquarius: you also won't audio output from the emulator
<nik90> hear*
<aquarius> hm, arrow keys work in textareas
<nik90> actual keyboard arrow keys?
<aquarius> yep
<nik90> strange
<aquarius> hm, still can't load davidcalle's soundcloud tutorial by loading CMakeLists.txt; General Messages says   Unknown CMake command "add_translations_directory".
<nik90> that's where my knowledge drops off ;) .. I have never played with scopes  (yet)
<aquarius> hm. I have created a scope, and tried running it, and I get a "please attach your device" progress bar dialog. The emulator is running.
<aquarius> What do I need to do to make it realise that a device is attached?
<nik90> aquarius: did you enable developer mode in emulator?
<nik90> aquarius: can you check that in ubuntu-settings-app -> about phone -> developer mode
<aquarius> under devices >emulator in Ubuntu SDK, "Has devloper mode enabled" (sic) is ticked.
<aquarius> where do I file sdk bugs?
<nik90> what about in the emulator itself?
<nik90> aquarius: https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<aquarius> I haven't turned anything on in the emulator, because the tick box says it's turned on :(
<aquarius> yep, developer mode is turned on in system settings
<nik90> I was just making sure
<sergiusens> aquarius: nik90 developer mode is always on for the emulator
<sergiusens> that said, I no little about the sdk
<sergiusens> *know
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Pankaj> can we develop app for zorin os from ubuntu sdk?
<ajalkane> Me god... libpoppler can't be installed on QtCreator's arm toolkit?
<popey> ajalkane: lemme try
<popey> ajalkane: just installed libpoppler46 here...
<ajalkane> popey: what about libpoppler-qt5-dev?
<ajalkane> docviewer uses poppler-qt5.h so I need the qt5-dev files...
<popey> ii  libpoppler-qt5-dev  0.26.5-0ubuntu armhf          PDF rendering library -- development files (
<popey> ajalkane: ^^
<popey> installed okay, armhf version
<ajalkane> popey: umm... I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. I'm trying to install in the QtCreator armkit maintenance "libpoppler-qt5-dev" and it gives me:
<ajalkane> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpoppler-qt5-dev : Depends: qtbase5-dev
<ajalkane> when I apt-get search I don't get any specific arm versions
<popey> do "apt-get install libpoppler-qt5-dev:armhf
<ajalkane> popey: right on, thanks a bunch!
<popey> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-01
<ahoneybun> popey: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-02
<raymestalez> Hi! I am trying to create a new project, pressing "Create new kit" and getting the following error: "--Click exited with errors, please check the output---Error creating textual authentication agent: Error opening current controlling terminal for the process (`/dev/tty'): No such device or address"
<raymestalez> What can I do about that?
<raymestalez> Hi! I am using ubuntu sdk, and I am trying to create Kit for my device. I'm going to the tab "Devices" and clicking "Autocreate", and I'm getting an error: "Kit autocreation for error is not supported". Do you have an idea why could that happen?
<bzoltan_> raymestalez: Hello, what series you are on? What is the version of the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package?
<bzoltan_> raymestalez: You could try to create the Kit from the terminal "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create" and see what it says.
<raymestalez> I am new to all this, I'm trying to find out the series and a version.... When I was creating a kit after while a new project it worked....
<raymestalez> "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create"  works
<bzoltan_> raymestalez: Cool. Are you on Utopic or Trusty?
<raymestalez> Trusty
<raymestalez> I mean my desktop computer is trusty. I am trying to create a kit for nexus 7 with utopic installed on it
<bzoltan_> raymestalez:  what image version do you have on the nexus 7?
<bzoltan_> raymestalez:  can you adb shell into that device?
<raymestalez> Yes, I can.
<raymestalez> uname -a says:
<raymestalez> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-3-flo #15-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 19 15:56:26 UTC 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<raymestalez> if that's relevant
<raymestalez> Oh, version of ubuntu is 14.10
<LeartS> Hi guys! I've justt started with the ubuntu SDK, I've created a i386 14.10 click target, opened the example Scope project, and I get a chroot error when trying to build it
<LeartS> E: click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386-f6fc3bba-b20f-4b4a-831b-492191562961:-1: error: Chroot setup failed: stage=setup-start
<LeartS> file not found: click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386-<random chars>
<bzoltan_> LeartS: does the `sudo click chroot -a i386 -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create` command works? Do you have the click chroots?
<LeartS> bzoltan_: I should have the chroots because the sdk took almost an hour downloading and installing packages the first time I launched it
<bzoltan_> LeartS: Sadly, just the fact that it took long time does not guarantee that the chroots were created properly.
<bzoltan_> LeartS: could you try to log into the chroot with 'click chroot -a i386 -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 maint'?
<LeartS> bzoltan_: yep. (btw, I made a typo in both the arch param and the f param and both times the app crashed)
<LeartS> but the chroot seems to work. g++ -v returns 4.9.1 when on my system I have 4.8.2
<learts> bzoltan_: yep. (btw, I made a typo in both the arch param and the f param and both times the app crashed)                                    │ commandoline
<learts> 18:54:31   LeartS | but the chroot seems to work. g++ -v returns 4.9.1 when on my system I have 4.8.2
<learts> Is there a guide on how to do all the things the sdk does, manually? I'd like to use emacs to write and use the terminal to build, launch the emulator etc
<learts> maybe it'll also help me understand better what's happening
<bzoltan_> LeartS: I am positive that you can not do everything with emacs as you could in the qtcreator. The app deployment modell is rather complex for that.
<LeartS> bzoltan_: ok. the chroot works, any idea what could be the problem while building from the sdk? the output is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8791947/
<bzoltan_> LeartS: I could try to reproduce what you have done.
<bzoltan_> LeartS:  Would you explain to me in details what exactly you have done and what environment you have
<LeartS> I am on Ubuntu 14.04. I installed the SDK, launched it, created a click target for 14.10 framework i386 emulator, opened the example QT scope project, and tried to run /bukld it
<bzoltan_> LeartS: Ok, so you have created an emulator instance. What channel? devel or devel-proposed?
<LeartS> Actually I'm not sure I have created the emulator. After choosing the arch and the "version" it asked me I i wanted to use a device or an emulator, and I clicked next
<LeartS> afk
<bzoltan_> LeartS:  You can see your devices in the QtCreator's Devices tab
<bzoltan_> LeartS: In the same page you can create new emulators
<gcollura> popey, would you like to try my new version of saucybacon? :)
<popey> gcollura: sure would
<gcollura> popey, here :) https://db.tt/vEOw3yZN
<gcollura> the old db won't show up
<gcollura> because most of the work has been on a new db backend
<popey> gcollura: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-02-185915.png  \o/
<gcollura> if you slide your finger from the bottom of the screen you should see something
<popey> ooh!
<gcollura> I'm still not sure about the position
<popey> you need to have a tab down there
<popey> so people know there's something to pull up
<gcollura> yep
<popey> nice work!
<gcollura> popey, in some stage that panel was placed on the left side, like the navigation menu in android, with a button near the title on the page to show/hide
<gcollura> popey, what would you prefer? the panel from the left, or from the bottom of the screen?
<popey> bottom IMO
<gcollura> ok perfect :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-26
<sethj> Someone maybe know the answer to this question about using QtBluetooh on UT?
<sethj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/687511/qtbluetooth-support-for-ubuntu-touch
<dholbach> good morning
<zbenjamin> rpadovani: the ubuntu-sdk-ide crashes for you?
<zzarr> hello! when I click "Open SSH connection to the device" a terminal window flashes on the screen then nothing
 * popey wonders if he needs a xenial chroot now...
<mhall119> bzoltan_: can your team submit a couple of sessions about UITK components/APIs that support Convergence?
<mhall119> submit them to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/create_meeting
<mhall119> the demographic will be users who want to know that their Unity 8 desktop and apps won't be "mobile interfaces"
<dobey> how does one verify the current page on a pagestack in autopilot?
<zsombi> Saviq: popey: shared a post on G+ about UITK 1.3 migration... I am all ears if one needs me... well, irc logs those in case my ears are deafen ;)
<zsombi> dpm: ^
<dobey> why doesn't uitk have an autopilot proxy for PageStack?
<dpm> zsombi, happy to help - do you have the link to the g+ handy?
<zsombi> dpm: I guess this is the one https://plus.google.com/+ZsomborEgriCanonical/posts/aLczJg8BEYQ
<dpm> thanks!
<zsombi> dpm: one more post about theming tutorial! https://plus.google.com/+ZsomborEgriCanonical/posts/4pEVBQmgNRU
 * zsombi out now...
<ahayzen> zsombi, Hi, we are trying to move weather and music to use the new UC1.3 components, however in both cases when we refer to header.height we now get errors. Tim mentioned we should be able to use Page.header.height but that doesn't seem to work. Is this expected or do you have to access the header.height differently now?
<pmcgowan> popey, couple of reports about clock-app lanuching slower, in one case there were lots of history, did something change there?
<pmcgowan> oh snap
<popey> Bug reports or other?
<pmcgowan> hmm so one report was clock and one was calculator
<pmcgowan> I wonder if some component in the uitk got slower
<popey> could be.
<popey> calculator hasn't been touched for a while.
<popey> pmcgowan, I'm not seeing that on n4 or e4.5
<popey> popey, the clock appears within a few seconds. I don't have a working mx4.
<pmcgowan> popey, ok he may have some fundamental issue then
<popey> There is a visual effect as the clock appears on screen, could be triggering some GPU issue
<tathhu> popeyception
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-27
<kdk344> hello
<kdk344> is there a demand for QML outside of ubuntu app dev?
<kdk344> when searching on indeed, there isn't near the demand as other languages. i'm wondering if it's worth the time or if i should stick with java and android
<liuxg> is there any way to resolve the issue?
<zsombi> ahayzen: I think the Page.header is not set automatically, you have to set it in order to get proper values.
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zsombi> Saviq: related to bug 1508363
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<zsombi> Saviq: the Page.header is null by default, and you need the PageHeader component in order to look like one you need.
<Saviq> zsombi, "one you need"? is that a port-to-1.3 step?
<zsombi> Saviq: it si not mandatory to do that, so it's not a "must do" but the Page.header is not set at all
<zsombi> Saviq: if the Page is not having the header set, it'll use the one from MainView. If you set this one, the MainView's one will be omitted
<zsombi> Saviq: and it is not documented as we are not complete with that step yet
<Saviq> zsombi, ohkay, not sure then why you're telling me this? do you mean that the answer to vthompson's question is "you can't, yet"?
<zsombi> Saviq: well, you pinged me with the question :) anyways, the answer is you can do that, but the docs are not up to date on d.u.c
<zsombi> Saviq: and I've added that to the bug
<Saviq> zsombi, well, can you do that in the currently published framework?
<zsombi> Saviq: as far as the current published framework has the PageHeader yes
<Saviq> zsombi, who can answer that?
<zsombi> Saviq: it's simple: if you have one 15.04.1 framework, you cna check whether PageHeader is there or not
<Saviq> zsombi, you mean programatically?
<Saviq> zsombi, I'm really just asking who can tell us which SDK version does the latest framework ensure
<zsombi> Saviq: or by simply looking at the FS... I don't remember what was there exactly, there were too many things rolling on while the FW suddenly appeared...
<zsombi> Saviq: however PageHeader is relatively a new stuff, so it may be missing from the FW...
<Saviq> zsombi, I can tell you for sure it wasn't there, but we need someone who can tell us what was
<Saviq> there must be a 1:1 mapping between framework and UITK/package versions
<Saviq> be it just a published list of packages in OTA6 or whenever was the framework introduced
<zsombi> Saviq: wasn't it OTA7?
<Saviq> zsombi, "or whenever"
<Saviq> zsombi, I don't know, I'm totally not involved with it, we don't export any APIs
<Saviq> zsombi, I've a feeling that either a) the framework was defined prematurely or b) the migration is premature (since there seem to be issues porting apps with the new framework)
<Saviq> zsombi, talking with sil on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<dobey> can anyone tell me how to get the currentPage property object from a PageStack in autopilot?
<dobey> or is this channel only for idling?
<balloons> rpadovani, ping
<zsombi> ahayzen: ping dude
<zsombi> ahayzen: about the header height...
<zsombi> ahayzen: see my comments on the bug 1508363 #16 and #18
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<zsombi> ahayzen: in case you guys were using teh Page.header property before, I feel sorry for you, as that was never published - it belongs to an internal type, called PAgeTreeNode, from which we've never intended to publish any property
<dobey> i guess that means i can't do it and this channel is only for idling
<balloons> dobey, I assume you didn't find much love in #ubuntu-autopilot?
<dobey> balloons: well, autopilot doesn't provide all the helpers for uitk, and that channel is even more quiet than this one :(
<balloons> dobey, the uitk guys do an excellent job of trying to keep the helpers up to date. Try pinging one of them
<dobey> balloons: i don't even know who "the uitk guys" are exactly. but looking at the source tree there is no helper for the PageStack component at all
<balloons> dobey, and if you feel empowered and have need for one, patches are always welcome, heh
<balloons> dobey, I would start with zsombi and timp
<dobey> i spent all day yesterday banging my head just trying to run my tests with adt-run, so "empowered" is hardly how i'm feeling
<popey> balloons, what's going on with calculator failing here? https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-math-2.4-upgrade/+merge/274958 any idea? (should I expect this)?
<dobey> popey: i know ci was having some issues with jenkins yesterday. that looks weird and probably related to that. should ping cihelp about it i think
<balloons> popey, interesting. So the old bot passed it, but the new bot failed it
<popey> yeah, fun.
<balloons> popey, let me do a quick look. I have a guess
<popey> kk
<balloons> popey, it's because the AP tests failed. However, it's a bit weird, because it's linking to a run of the music tests
<popey> uh
<balloons> I think it's failing to copy the clicks properly or something.. so all the runs are of music.. yikes
<balloons> ohh.. actually, never mind.. It's just a dirty workspace, so it's showing the old log
<balloons> whew.. But still, it's failing to run
<balloons> popey, so it built things fine. I was going to ask your thoughts on what to do with the AP gating. Most of the apps will fail trunk at the moment. I can toggle the tests passing as not required for all apps, or just specific ones
<balloons> you can see the logic at the end of https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/calculator-app-ci/4/console. It builds the click, passes it to adt-krillin job to run it. If that fails, the build is marked failed
<popey> how odd.
<ahayzen> zsombi, thanks for your comment :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: yw
<ahayzen> zsombi, just note that the PageWithBottomEdge used the header.height as well ;-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: I saw it, and itás bad
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<ahayzen> balloons, some interesting messages from the jenkins bot on weather ;-) "DEBUG: FAILED: Continuous integration, rev:79 ... Finished: SUCCESS"
<dobey> ahayzen: those messages make sense. the child job failed. the job that ran the child jobs succeeded in running them
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> hey ahayzen
<balloons> ahayzen, got a link to the mp in question?
<ahayzen> yo, appears the new bot is attempting to run against weather \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-finish-listitem-migration/+merge/266981 is one of them
<balloons> ahayzen, thanks, I'll look. We have both running for now to find little things like this
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh.. I see it's linking to the update job. Probably should change that
<balloons> should link to https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/weather-app-ci/7/ instead
<balloons> see the real error: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/weather-app-ci/7/console
<balloons> Text conflict in po/com.ubuntu.weather.pot
<balloons> ahayzen, did you track that down, or was that lost to you?
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> so 3 branches have conflicts :-)
<ahayzen> thanks for pointing that out balloons :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, for now, go to the --build-url= urls' in the messages :-)
<balloons> i've added fixing the message to the list
<ahayzen> ok thanks :-)
<popey> balloons, so is there something we need to do for https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-math-2.4-upgrade/+merge/274958 ?
<balloons> popey, yes I can make it so calc and other issues like this can land.
<balloons> Let me just change it right now
<balloons> popey, any future builds (or re-runs, which you or ahayzen or anyone else can request) should pass for this specific issue
<ahayzen> \p
<ahayzen> \o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<medusaxde> does ubuntu mobile support GTK dev
<medusaxde> if so, is it possible to run it in Fusion?
<medusaxde> currently using 14.04 in Fusion to build for TinyCore 6.3
<medusaxde> running TC in Fusion as well
<ahayzen> zsombi, are there plans to update the splash screen so that its header has the new uc1.3 style ?
<zsombi> ahayzen: we do not own the splash screen, don't ask me :)
<ahayzen> zsombi, haha who does? is that part of unity8 ?
<ogra_> "the" splash screen ?
<ogra_> there are at least three :P
<ahayzen> the one with the header :-)
<ahayzen> or the one music uses more specifically ;-)
<ahayzen> ogra_, the one that appears when you set X-Ubuntu-Splash-Show-Header=true
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> got it now
<ogra_> i would have expected that to be UITK stuff too
 * ahayzen hopes that that and the scopes are covered in the big metabug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1508363
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress]
<popey> balloons, any luck with the file manager chroot situation?
<balloons> popey, just about to try again
<popey> coolio
<balloons> it's a pleasant way to spend some hours in the afternoon
<balloons> whew.. ok, time for some, uhh, fun
 * balloons crosses fingers
<balloons> so close now: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/filemanager-app-ci/20/console
<renatu> popey, could you ask calendar guys to review and approve this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1445577/+merge/273278
<renatu> popey, it is on silo 22: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/575
<renatu> popey, we will land it as soon as we get approval
<popey> renatu, sure, will take a look. thanks
<renatu> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Jamin> anyone here?
<Jamin> quit
<balloons> so popey, got a bit further yesterday (past the samba stuff by manually curating the packages), and now I'm down to need libpam
<popey> ah excellent
<balloons> both terminal and filemanager need it. I would have thought it was provided during the cmake build, but the linking fails
<popey> Yeah, I manually install libpam0g-dev:armhf in my chroot
<balloons> ohh.. well that was simple enough
<balloons> I had built the package and was trying to curate an armhf version of it
<balloons> let's see if everything is happy now
<balloons> nope..
<balloons> I see com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.latest_armhf.click still is happening
<balloons> file manager works :-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> why isn't it pulling the bzr revno?
<balloons> it builds with cmake..
<balloons> I
<balloons> I'll try again locally to see if it creates a versioned file or not
<balloons> popey, I think you need to wrap the bzr-revno, with if not bzrevno
<popey> hm
<balloons> in the cmake file. It might be overwriting it. I do build using --bzr-source
<balloons> I'm not sure why actually, but that's the only difference between local and jenkins
<snizzo> ahayzen: hey
<snizzo> ahayzen: is there the possibility to answer a 1-star rating on the store?
<snizzo> people puts 1 star rating because of the limitations on the phone and blames the dev for it. How can I explain I can't do anything about it?
<snizzo> this is really annoying
<snizzo> like.. I'm getting suicidal for this
<Mister_Q> ^+1
<beuno> snizzo, it's on our roadmap, but I don't have a launch date yet, sorry
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-31
<commander_> hello developers
<commander_> anyone on here ?
<jplatte> Hi, I'm about to start creating a new UT App. I have a huge set of Frameworks to select from. Which one should I be using??
<jplatte> It's a "QML App with C++ plugin (cmake)", but I still see Frameworks with -html at the end. And -papi, whatever that is.
<jplatte> And there are the ones without a suffix, of course
<jplatte> I've selected ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1 for now, I guess I can change it later if someone explains the difference to me and using the -qml actually makes more sense
<Dragonkeeper> jplatte:  its aimed at the device ur building for
<jplatte> Dragonkeeper: That hardly tells me anything. Which framework do the officially supported devices have?
<jplatte> And what are those suffixes?
<Dragonkeeper> 15.04 , when u plug your device in the version usually shows up to match    and im not 100% on the suffexes
<Dragonkeeper> the normal one works for me
<jplatte> Alright, then I'll remove the .1
<jplatte> Well... The CMake stuff doesn't seem to work
<Dragonkeeper> unsure,   using qmake seems to work here
<jplatte> I can run cmake sucessfully through the dialog they have (which is really annoying that I have to click as often, but whatever) and when I try to build it tells me CC and CXX have been configured as
<jplatte> /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc and /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++
<jplatte> Which don't even exist
<jplatte> Not gonna use qmake, the generated cmake files are magic enough
<Dragonkeeper> are u trying to load it on a device ?
<jplatte> I'm only trying to build it right now
<Dragonkeeper> do you have desktop kit active ?
<jplatte> yes
<jplatte> lol it works if I run CMake manually
<Dragonkeeper> u can click projects > build run >   edit build steps ...
<jplatte> Not sure what exactly you mean
<jplatte> But I guess I'll be okay if I only use this hideous SDK thing for project generation, and figure out how to build for my device manually, because building native manually already works better than through the SDK
<jplatte> Thanks for trying to help though
<Dragonkeeper> the bar on the left  projects icon
<jplatte> Yeah I have the build and run tab in the project pane
<jplatte> but I can't see any cmake options that I could switch around
<Dragonkeeper> make the build steps the same as u do manually :) .  gonna go sleep now, my project is giving me a headache
<jplatte> Ohh, you're talking about the build steps below the cmake stuff
<jplatte> Yeah that's not gonna help
<jplatte> that's what will be executed after cmake is configured
<jplatte> but the cmake configuration is the problem
<jplatte> Okay, so now I can build natively but it doesn't actually create an executable, instead you're supposed to run qmlscene {something}? I guess I'll just wait until this SDK fixes itself. *sigh*
<vthompson> Is there a recommend way to install the latest UI Toolkit that's installed on the rc-proposed image on your development machine? The one in wily (and in the SDK team PPA) appears to be .3.1627+15.10.20150908-0ubuntu1 where as the version in rc-proposed is 1.3.1688+15.04.20151018.1-0ubuntu1
<vthompson> That should be 1.3.1627+15.10.20150908-0ubuntu1 above.
<dos000> howdy )))
<dos000> how do i compile a first app ?
<dos000> i installed the ubuntu-sdk from 14.10 but it is still missing some stuff
<dos000> ile:///home/me/3rdp/apps/ubuntu/samples/test001/app/Main.qml:2 module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.1 is not installed
<dos000> how do i get that "Ubuntu.Components" ?
<vthompson> sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin might work, however, if you're running 14.10, maybe the version needs to be 0.1
<dos000> hmmm ...
<dos000> any idea why this was not installed with ununtu-sdk ?
<vthompson> No, it should be installed with the SDK... not sure why it would not have (if it wasn't)
<dos000> wohoo .. works now
<dos000> thanks )))
<vthompson> dos000, what did you have to do (I got disconnected)
<dos000> i had to install it )))
<dos000> vthompson: it was missing that )))
<vthompson> ah :)
<dos000> vthompson: would take me years to fix this )))
<dos000> thank you sir !
<vthompson> No problem!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-01
<labsin> Hi, anyone here that implemented keywords in their scope?
<labsin> I've added keywords to my scope ini file, but I get: "Unknown field in 'places/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.places_places.ini': keywords"
<labsin> from the click review script
<labsin> Is it safe to ignore?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-02
<ashcell> Hello everyone and appdevs, I am currently working on the Telegram app but I am having some trouble getting an executable when building the latest (https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/telegram-app/telegram). It builds fine on 16.04 but on 16.10 I keep getting "../telegram-app/build_desktop/lib’: No such file or directory". Has anyone else come across anything similar on any of your apps? Any help would be appreciated.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-03
<Kiryat8> I want to write a TracCar client on touch phone that wakesup and sends its location to a server. I can not find anything on how to periodically wakeup an app
<Kiryat8> My app has a button to manually send the location which works. Where can I find the APIs and lifecycle info?
<mcphail> Kiryat8: there isn't a way to wakeup an app on Ubuntu Touch at present. You have to rely on frameworks for background processing, and many important frameworks don't exist
<Kiryat8> Then how does the Clock alarm core app work?
<mcphail> Kiryat8: there are background frameworks for some things, like alarms. Also, most of the core apps have "cheats" due to their blessed status which aren't available to ordinary devs like you and me
<mcphail> Kiryat8: there were plans for a background GPS framework, but I don't know if it was ever completed
<Kiryat8> For an OPEN phone os, in reality this is rather disappointing.  Worse than Android and even IOS
<mcphail> Kiryat8: they've chonsen to prioritise security and battery-saving over functionality. It is a difficult balance, and I think they've taken things a little too far. You can write your app for the Open Store, though, which has fewer restrictions
<Kiryat8> How can I write without knowing the API? Maybe I can look at the clock app code...
<mcphail> Kiryat8: Before you commit time to your app, I'd advise you ask on the mailing list whether the functionality you require is present or pending. My impression is that the existsing frameworks are not going to be expanded until snappy arrives on the phone
<Kiryat8> thanks
